# ISIS, Colchester



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

As our thread has not yet been restored I am hoping that some (or all) of you will notice this one.  Have missed you all and look forward to hearing your news.  

Sam


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Sam I noticed! Hope your well it has been a nightmare being offline  

Any news??

Hi everyone what's the latest??

Love Sherrie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Sherrie,

I'm glad you found this link.  Not sure if the old one is going to come back (I don't suppose it matters anyway) so thought I would start a new one.

Luckily for me this last week has been fairly busy but nothing interesting to report really.  But even so I really did feel lost without this board.  I suddenly had a horrible thought that it might not return and I would never find out how you were getting on. Must be especially hard for Cathie and Liz who are both cycling and need the support even more at the moment.  So I have PM'd you all my email address just in case we are all forced to disappear from each other's life again.  How are you Sherrie?

Cathie - Couldn't find you in the member's list so hope you spot this message.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi everybody. My log in disappeared - if I ever meet those hackers    - and re-registering hasn't worked yet so I'm using DH's log in instead. 

It's SO good to be back. I couldn't believe it when the site went down, especially when I really started to rely on the support from you all. 

How are you all?

I'm now on the dreaded 2ww and hating every minute. EC 26th, 7 eggs. 3 mature, 2 borderline, 2 immature. The borderlines came good and we got 3 embies (much better than last time when we only had one grade 3). 2 grade 1s went back in on Friday and we decided to freeze the third (only a 3 again) as we felt we'd regret losing it. ET was under sedation as last year was v bad and they had to bring me back a second day to do it under sedation. Feeling rubbish now - like AF is about to come. Mornings I'm ok but by lunchtime my stomach goes and I start to get dizzy. DH is making me take time off work despite me being really really bored. 

Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
It's bloody typical that we go off line when I'm on my 2ww  I've certainly missed you all. Didn't realised how much i enjoy chatting to you all.
Well i had EC on the 19th July, seems ages ago now!! Angelo did it i cried from start to finish hurt like hell sedative didn't do much. Anyway got 13 eggs so we had 7 and the recipient had 6. Spoke to terry and we decided to take them to blasties. Thurs i was in allot of pain tummy huge could not walk with out pain. 6 out of the 7 eggs fertilised which we were well chuffed about. Friday pm went back to Isis course they thought i might ohss, But was border line so was sent away and told to take it easy. Terry told us he would ring over the weekend to say how the embryos were developing but he forgot to tell the Ladies embryologist to do it, so on sun we rang the emergence number and got Sarah who then rang terry who said all was well. I was mad course it was so stressful not noing. So Monday we had 2 very good blasties put back in.
By Monday i was not in much pain anymore so felt positive about it all. We were told to test 2nd Aug which i thought was not long away maybe it was shorter coz they were blasties. All was well till sunday when i started to get really bad AF systoms pmt you name it i had it. spent the day crying. Monday started to have a brown discharge in knickers which i had the same time on my last cycle. I Know it hasn't worked and as you all no how it feels I am devastated. 
Sorry to do such a depressing post on the first day back on line. Will do a test tomorrow and will let you know how it goes.
Cathie:
Glad your egg collection went well. i'm so pleased it went better than last time. I had bad pain in the first few days afterwards lets hope it's your embryos getting comfie. When do you test. loads of   positives vibes coming your way. we need some good news. Dh is right to make you take it easy. make the most of being waited on.

Glad to have you all back.

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz -      I hope the cramps are symptoms of something else and not AF. I've been wondering how you got on over the past few weeks. This hacking business was such bad timing for so many people. 

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

So glad to have you all back.  Yes it was totally at a bad time for you Liz and Cathie.  Thanks for updating your EC and ET news.  Sounds like you both had good embies put back in which is great.

Liz - I hope you are wrong about your symptoms (we are all different and if I had them I'd probably be feeling very positive) but you know your body best.  Good luck though I do hope you're wrong.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Dudes

Soooooooooooo glad to have this site back!!!!  Ive missed you all!!!!
What terrible timing for Liz and Cathie at the time when you desperately need loads of support.  So pleased were back    

Liz - I hope your symptoms are pg and not AF i really do hun,  I've been thinking of you and hoping that things will work it must have been terrible going through this and not being able to get on this site,  and i'm sorry your EC was so bad and the mix up with no-one ringing you is "out of order big time" you really do not need the lack of communication from the clinic at a time like that.  I really hope you get a positive test today   

Cathie - Glad all went well for your EC sounds similiar to my first one i had 2 grade 1's and froze the third - Good luck  .  When is your test date?  You take it easy hun and let DH wait on you 
So glad this site is now up and available it must have been hard going through it alone but were all back on now -yey!!!

Sam- Good to hear from you i've pm'd you my email address,  i had the same thought the other day what if i can never hear from you all again and would never know how everyone was doing.  How are you doing?  Did you do the pee sticks this month?  

Tidds - How you doing?  Hows bump?  

No news from me really,  Af started today not doing a monitored cycle this month as i should be moving at the end of the month and DH says he doesn't want me getting stressed and doing the both at the same time so having this month off but i will still be doing the pee sticks.  I rang Fiona up and said i wanted to change to monitored cycle instead of IUI because of the bad reports and she couldn't say anything to contradict it so i think that says it all really.

Great to be back guys
love Lisa xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I did test this morning, it was not my first wee as i didn't have a test yet!! sent dh out to get one he came back with a £5 one from Asda. (he was well chuffed at how cheap it was, hes so tight!!!) Any way it was a faint positive!!!!!! I can't believe it, I'm now so scared it wont last. Am going to test tomorrow morning with first response and see if it's stronger. I may even go to the gp for a blood test so i can worry about my hcg levels to ha ha. Still have af type pains don't seem to have much discharge at the mo. So I'm cautiously excited and taking each day as it comes. Rang Isis they said it was normal to get some af type systoms. They want me to test again on Friday then ring to comfirm, have booked scan for the 17th. If we get there.

Sam:
How you doing, are you doing a monitored cycle? How hot has the weather been over the last month who needs the Caribbean!!! any more holiday plans?

Lisa:
sorry your af has come. How exciting moving house, are you moving far from where you were? Any luck on the job hunting? Have you seen any good movies, i went to see 'superman returns' I love the originals and this was good although i thought it was a bit long. With the monitored cycle do you take any drugs like clomid?

Cathie:
How are you feeling? I wish i could tell you something that would stop you worrying, but everyones so different you just don't no do you. I was so sure all was lost, i cried so much my eyes were still puffy in the morning, not a good look i can tell you!! And now it seems i maybe pregnant, I'm feeling scared and happy all at the same time. Fingers crossed for you hun. xx
Tidds:
How is the bump? bet the hot weather was hard for you?  Your on the last half now! have you thought of any names?

Love you all
Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz. I've been wondering how you got on all morning. Fingers crossed the positive continues. You said you thought it might be a little early for a test so that could explain why it's only faint at the moment. 

Not feeeling too bad today thanks. V tired even though I had the best night's sleep in ages. Not that that is saying much as I still woke up at least twice.

Everyone else ok?

Cathie xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Liz - that is fantastic news. Congratulations. A positive is a positive whether it is a cheapie or not. I know you weren't feeling positive but like I said earlier if I had had your symptoms I would have been! I too have heard that AF type symptoms are very very common in early pregnancy (a very good sign I think).

I'll be back later to chat to everyone but have to go off for my tea now.

Sam[br]: 2/08/06, 18:16Hi ladies, I'm back again, belly full.

Liz - I just re-read your message and you sound so calm I cannot believe it. I know sometimes it is difficult to put your emotions into words or maybe it has just not sunk in yet. It is scarey isn't it getting that first BFP because you don't want to let yourself believe it. But it sounds very much to me like you are pregnant!!!!! Had to laugh about your dh buying the cheapest test he could find (men eh, they are all the same)! Don't worry if your test line doesn't seem much stronger tomorrow because at that early stage I think it can take time to build (did lots of research see).

Lisa - Good to get you back. Was interested to hear that Fiona didn't have much to say about the IUI. Maybe they will stop recommending them. Good luck with the house move, at least that will keep your mind busy for the time being.

Cathie - How's the 2WW going? It is the worst part of the whole IVF process without a doubt. What did you mean when you said you had a bad ET last time round if you don't mind me asking? I find it nervewracking (and hard because of the full bladder) but I have never found it painful in the slightest. When is test day? Are you an early tester or do you intend to hold out?

Anyone heard from Choccy?

As for me still no sign of O or AF. My body has stalled I think since the miscarriage. Wish there was something I could do (turn a key for instance?) to get it started again. Can't remember if I told you but I am registering to be a childminder at the moment as I am hoping the job will give me enough flexibility to attend appointments/cycle if I need to (I don't know how you all manage to hold down a full time job whilst cycling - can only add to the stress unless you have a boss/colleagues who are understanding/you can confide in). Anyway today I had my inspection and I passed!!! So that is some good news.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all.

Sam - I agree, this is the hardest part waiting and analysing every little thing. Nearly half way there though. 

The last et was bad as they couldn't get the catheter in. I was a bit stressed about having a full bladder and keeping it all in, and had felt pretty beaten up inside from the ec, and must have just shut up shop. Even after letting me go to the loo to see if I relaxed they couldn't do the et so they brought me back the next day so I could fast and be given valium. Great stuff as I don't remember much at all after that. This time Dr D'Angelo and Sarah both took one look at me at ec and remembered what had got on so we went straight for sedation this time. Although fasting on the hottest day of the year and not even being able to have a glass of water till midday was torture in itself, I'm glad they went that route. I don't feel half as bad as last time so it was worth it. 

Liz - I've pm'd you but can't remember if I asked how you were feeling about it all   brain still mushy. I wonder how long I can blame the drugs  

Off to bed now. I want to go back to work again tomorrow and DH won't let me unless I'm feeling up to it. I'm sooooo bored at the moment. 

take care all 

cathiexxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Liz - Fantastic news hun!!!           So pleased for you!!!!
You sound soooooooo calm its great news especially as you were sooooooo upset before its scarey isnt it when you see the line but hang on in there its fab news a faint line is a positive so don't worry.
I went to see Superman too it was good and i thought Kevin Spacey was brilliant in it but like you found it a bit too long,  I went to see the Breakup last week that was good.  Want to see Miami Vice now i used to love that and Colin Farrells in it!!!

Sam - Congrats for getting approved for the child minding - Well done.  I know what you mean about getting your body started again sometimes it feels like our bodies are working against us,  Since takig the Met i have had between 32-37 day cycle this month i only had 25 day cycle so my pee sticks were all mixed up and i missed ov so that was a pain.

Cathie - The 2ww is the hardest isnt it hang on in there.  Your last ET sounded bad mate,  did they give you the option last time to have the EC with no sedation then?  that must have been horrendous!

My house move should be the end of this month but i am only moving 5 miles down the road to Witham so that should keep me out of trouble and occupied for a while,  waiting to hear about a job i went for which would be 4 mornings a week which would suit me while still going for scans so i hope i get it and can start earning again.

Well better be off
Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - just re-read my post and realise it's not very clear. EC's were both automatically done under sedation. It's just this time whilst they were prepping me for EC they talked about the et and decided for the safe route. 

What's the Breakup like? I quite fancy going to see that but will probably end up missing it and having to wait for it to come out on sky. 

Good luck with the job. It sounds ideal.

Liz - how are you doing today?

Sam -    on passing  the inspection. You're right about full time work and IVF. I'm lucky and have a really understanding boss who just says I'm to put work at the bottom of the pile when this is going on.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi gang,

Tried to do the test with the first wee but woke at 4am needing to go so went but didn't test. Then needed to go at 5.30 so tested it was still faint but there is definitely a line. do you think that would be classed as the first wee? I am going mad at the mo not knowing if all is well. Am i being over the top? So am getting a blood test at gp's this afternoon get results i hope tomo. That way i will get a definite yes or no. Will still test in the morning.

Sam:
Well done on getting passed to childmind hun, bet your going to be really good at it. I don't know why I'm being so calm about this i guess I'm scared to go mad if all is not well. I just want 2 strong lines so i have no doubt. 

Lisa:
I want to see breakup, so you recommend it. Hope you get the job hun sounds ideal, what do you have to do? Moving will certainly keep you busy.

Cathie:
How are you feeling hun? I know any twinge you feel and wonder what it means, but on a normal cycle i don't remember getting any. Are you going to test early? I think i am blocking out all feelings until i know all is well you know what i mean. We didn't tell anyone we were doing treatment so i haven't had to tell anyone which i find makes it easier for me.

Choccy:
How are you? have you started treatment yet or got a date?

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz -     Another positive is great. Is it sinking in yet? I vaguely recall someone telling me once that a test done if you've not been to the loo in a couple of hours (and not drunk loads of water in between) is similar to the first pee as it gives the urine time to pick up all the hormones floating around - tmi I know. I'm going to try to hold out till the 11th as I'm paranoid that a test will bring on af. Every time I've taken one because I'm late, it's been bfn and af has arrived within hours. 

Feeling ok today thanks. Still having twinges but have no idea if they're just a reaction to all the prodding and poking around last week. The only other thing that's unusual is that I can't eat very much as I feel full really quickly, which is completely the opposite to normal!!! Dizziness etc pretty much gone which is good as I've got to make chocolate over the weekend and I wouldn't be able to do that if the smell set me off as it did last weekend.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Liz - The idea of first pee of the day is simply that if you haven't been to the loo all night then that sample would be the strongest you are going to get it.  So if you did your test on pee that was produced only an hour and a half after the last time you pee'd, then getting a faint line is great.  You are pregnant - I know nothing I can say will stop you worrying (I can remember all too well how you feel) but I am sure you will be fine.  Why don't you ask the ISIS to do some beta tests for you.  You will have to pay for it but the peace of mind is worth it.  This is what I had done.  They do a blood test then you have to go back 2 days later for another.  In that time your hcg level should have doubled (or thereabouts). How are you feeling now?  Symptoms?

Cathie - You are very sensible in holding out until test day.  I can never do it.  Your last ET must have been an awful experience - not what you want with such an important procedure. I'm glad they made it easier this time round.

Lisa - That's weird about your cycle being shorter this time.  Do you think you still O'd?  Do you know (without the sticks whether you are o'ing or not).

Well AF turned up for me this morning and I was actually quite pleased to see it.  I don't know if I missed O or whether something went wrong with this cycle and I didn't actually O but have still got AF.  But whatever at least now I can stop fretting about where I am in the cycle and can start afresh with this new one.  I was going to do a monitored cycle but have decided not to bother.  I am going to continue with the pee sticks and save the money and just hope for the best.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Liz - Good luck with your docs test results today I'm sure all is fine but i know what you mean about worrying about everything we have all waited so long  its self preservation and we've all been there.  I know its all good!!!! 
I would recommend the Break-up it was funny and sad 

Cathie - Your boss sounds lovely,  i had to give up my job last year because my boss gave me such a hard time she was a right b**ch and i've really felt the pinch as my last job was really well paid but i had to make the decision to leave as i was getting too stressed about the effect she was having on me.
All your symptoms sound good - going off food and the smell of things making you feel horrible are all good signs, the 2ww is soo hard but i know exactly what you mean about waiting till the test day as i do that too everytime i do a pee stick early af follows shortly after so i agree they are a bit of a curse done early in my case.

Sam - I think i did ov this month but on  day 12 as i did a pee stick on day 14 and i got a faint line so i thought it would be day 15 but when i did one on day 15 no line so i missed it.  It is really weird i'm sure my body is working against me sometimes, so this month i am starting the pee stick on day 12!!!!!  I'm doing the same as you this month - how are you going to manage with the heparin though - test early and start with the heparin as soon as you know or what?  Are you taking aspirin?  I get no signs that i am ov'ing so i have to rely on the sticks.

We have made a decision at the moment to have a couple more monitored cycles once we've moved then use our frozen ones then  it is game over for us.  That is how we feel at the moment but whether we will change our mind i dont know.

Well have a great weekend girlies and Liz let me know what your results are
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi gang,

OMG OMG!!!!!!!      
Did a digital test this morning and it said pregnant. I think it is finally sinking in. i might actually be having a baby!!!!!!!!! Went to gp's to get a blood test yesterday and they weren't very keen didn't seem to understand why i want 1!! They did do it but the blood wasn't going to get out till today so they are not sure if it will be alright. If it doesn't work then i think i will go to Isis and have it done. as you say it would put my mind at ease.
Symptoms so far:
Boobs full and heavy and slightly tender and veiny,
Still getting stabbing pain in ovary area sort of like a stitch not particularly painful but there.
not a lot else yet.
Sam:
Glad af arrived so you can move forward with a new cycle. I think this thread is really lucky and soon we will have 100% success rate.

Lisa:
I think it's good to wait a little while before using your frosties that will let your body get back to normal.

Cathie:
How are you feeling today hun? Your signs sound really good. Has dh let you go back to work yet  i found working helped to take my mind off analysing every twinge.  

Love
liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa.  That many tests can't be wrong! Are you walking on clouds at the moment?

Lisa - I'm not surprised you left your last job if your boss was that bad. I think I'd do the same. It's just not worth the added stress. 

Everyone else ok?

I went back to work for a half day yesterday and brought some bits back with me that I'll do over the weekend. Having survived that, and my mum arriving for a few weeks, I ended up having to make chocolate in the evening. Not good when I didn't fancy tasting anything but I've got to deliver a load of chocs to Ipswich football club today and I couldn't let my boys down by not having enough for them. I've spent this moriing wrapping the darned things and am now completely shattered again. Anyone else find they get tired really easily after treatment? My legs feel like jelly despite having sat on my backside for most of the past few weeks. 

Hopefully this is a good sign but I'm not getting my hopes up. Too many disappointments in the past and I'm halfway through the 2ww now so not long to go. 

Off to Ipswich now to see if I can find any fit footballers to ogle!

Take care

Cathie xxx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

yey!! Congrats another one at last!!!!    

I had a good feeling when you mentioned the cramps as I read through the posts (only just got on tonight as been so tired this week).

I reckon it could be twins!!!!

My other friend got her BFP last week at Isis - 1st FET pregnant again, her previous attempt resulted in a little girl who is now 2 - how lucky is that? 

I really hope this trend continues and Cathy your next, then Sam, Lisa and Tricksy (sorry if have missed anyone I want you all to be pregnant!!)

Lisa - bump is good thanks lots of kicks now which is really cool just can't wait to leave work in 9 weeks (I know it is early but I really hate my job).

Keep us posted Liz - anyone heard from Mel since she got her BFP

Anyone still watching BB?  I am woner who will go back in tonight? Better not be Grace  

Love to all take care xxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Liz - I'm glad to see you are feeling more reassured and able to make that announcement loud and clear to the group.    (I have been looking forward to being able to type that but wasn't sure if you were ready for it earlier).  I agree with Tidds in that as soon as you mentioned the cramps I thought that was a very good sign for you.  I know a lot of people get cramps before AF but I don't normally but I did when I got my BFP.  I think they are a good sign that there is some action going on in there and I have heard it mentioned loads of time.  Worked out your due date yet?  I think you asked about my holiday plans and yes I am going away again with my sisters and kids but only to Lowestoft.  Still it is good to get away for the break and if the weather is good then it doesn't matter where we are.

Tidds - I too am hoping that we all get lucky this year and I don't want to put everyone on a downer but I am just not feeling all that confident about my ever getting a baby in my arms.  It just seems to me that IVF has a lot better chance of working for those of us with male factor or say tubal problems but in my case it seems their is some sort of hormonal/immune problem that no really seems to understand.  I think mine and Lisa's situations are very similar and it seems we just have to keep trying and hoping this month is going to be the lucky one.  I just wish they would do some more tests / research and actually find out what is going wrong.  They just don't know at the ISIS.  After 5 IVFs I was told IVF is not for me at one appointment, then at the next I was told to go for IVF with PGD!

I have actually converted to Love Island - there are so many rows and tears in that show that I am hooked - but I am trying to keep up with BB by watching whenever I can.  I keep reading in the papers that Love Island is a flop but everyone I know is watching and loving it.  BB has gone on to long and I think it is unfair they keep bringing in new people at this late stage.  Still I hope that Nikki comes back.

Lisa - It is interesting that you have no idea if you are O'ing.  I wonder if I am becoming less sensitive to the signs and that is why I missed this month.  After all I did have a follie growing when I had my scan.  If I did they we missed our chance this month as I distinctely remember telling my dh (around the time I would have O'd) to leave me alone because it was too hot!!!  Well I regret that one now.

Cathie - Did you say your test day was the 11th?  That's ages to wait and past the time AF would have been missed if this had been a natural cycle.  I don't know how you girls have the patience to wait it out.  Did you have a day 2 /3 transfer or blast?  No I can't say I really felt tired particularly in the 2WW.

Have a good weekend.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi gals

Hope your all enjoying the lovely weather,  Its the start of the footie season and Dh has gone off to see his beloved Ipswich today he's got a season ticket and is Ipswich Mad!!!!!

Liz - Glad to hear your feeling more reassured      All your symptoms sound good so you must be feeling on top of the world now so relax and enjoy it.

Sam - Can i just say i read your earlier post and it could have been me posting it honestly i'm feeling exactly the same as you regarding giving up all hope of having my own baby ( i have even started reading the 'moving on' board)  It does seem like we are scrambling around in the dark just hoping for a miracle and our situations are so similar i feel sometimes that i am just wasting my money keep paying out and it never working.  In a way i felt better when i knew what was wrong cos i had something to blame it on and not just the 'Unexplained' chestnut but now i feel bad knowing it is my fault.  Sorry to be negative but i just wanted you to know that i feel the same too.

Cathie - Sorry your so tired but all the drugs and stress do take their toll on your body just listen to your body and when your tired rest up and put your feet up,  My DH is a mad Ipswich town fan!!!!  what chocs do you do for them?  
Well not long for your test now i'm sure it feels like ages away for you its a nightmare waiting isnt it.

Tidds - Glad to hear all is well with you and bump - Only 9 weeks left at work i bet you cant wait to leave

I'm still watching BB  I don't think they should put an old evictee back in though i think there messing with it too much this year,  have watched a bit of love island but when SteveO went i lost interest again.  

Well i'm off to sunbake
love to all
lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to say that if I ever ignore your questions then it is not on purpose.  I think that sometimes by the time I have read all your posts through I have totally forgotten what everyone has asked me.  So I apologise if it looks like I am ignoring you, but it isn't on purpose.  The reason why I am saying this is because when I woke up this morning, for some strange reason my first thoughts were that Lisa asked me what I was doing treatment wise this cycle and I remembered that I didn't answer.

So Lisa yes I am just going to test early (well that's provided I actually get a + OPK this time round) and then start the heparin if I get a +.  And yes I will be taking baby aspirin because the only cycle I have ever taken this is the one where I got the BFP so I am hoping that this means it helps.  Are you taking BA?

Obviously Lisa I am sad that you are feeling the same way but then again it is comforting to feel I am not alone in this.  I think I would feel more encouraged if the doctors/nurses seemed to understand what is going wrong in our bodies.  It is all very well telling us we have PCOS and sticky blood but no-one seems to undersand why this is stopping those embies implanting.  It is all so frustrating.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi everyone. 

Sam/Lisa   I can totally see where you're coming from as infertility just gets too much to handle.

Sam - is your dh a season ticket holder? I was until this season but I've given it up to concentrate on the chocolate business. So many farmers markets etc are on Saturdays that I figured I would be better off just getting tickets when I can go. DH still has his though. I started a small business at Easter selling my own hand made truffles (thechocolatechef.co.uk if you fancy a peek). We asked the club about an advertising for chocolate deal as we couldn't afford their prices and they've offered us this season long sponsorship of the man of the match. They may be broke but it's nice to know they still put themselves out for fans. I do chocolates for their match day sponsors. Small boxes each for the sponsrs to have with lunch and a big box to present to the man of the match ( v exciting to think my boys are going to get my chocolates even if I can't be the one to present them!). 

Lisa - that's right test on 11th. Home straight now. I had them put back at 2 days.

I'm taking your advice this evening and putting my feet up. It's been a long day as I took my dog to the wag and bone show in Windsor. It was pretty hot and the dog didn't get anywhere in the prettiest woman competition but she played a lot of games and won lots of toys and treats. It was good for me too as it took my mind off things for the first time in ages. 

Liz - how are you feeling hun?

Sorry if I've missed anything. I'm a bit fruit and nut after a day in the sun with my mother in tow


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi girl's,

Well i am letting my self believe that i'm going to have a baby. But i think the nxt 2 weeks waiting for the scan are going to be worst than the 2ww after ivf it's going so slow already. I have done a due date calutation and it came up with the 11th april. i am still getting twinges in the tummy area and boobs r huge for me. 

Sam/Lisa I so know where your coming from with everything but i'm sure its going to happen for you 2 soon we are all fighters no silly thing like infertility is going to stop us getting r dream.

tidds:
Did you have one scan at isis or did they let you have another one before your 12 week scan?

Cathie:
How are you. the dog show sounds lots of fun what dog do you have i have a king charles shes so cute.

Take care all
Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz -    for this 2ww.  

My dog's a 2 1/2 year old golden retriever who is absolutely gorgeous. We've had her since a puppy and she's transformed our lives since she arrived. She's a bit mischievous but gives that hang dog expression if she's done something really wrong so you can't stay cross for long. How old/s your spaniel? 

Everyone else having a good weekend?

Cathie xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

Well didn't do much over the weekend as i was working. i rang Isis about having a blood test and spoke to Julie who said they only did a urine test unless there was an obvious reason to, so guess i am just going to worry.

Cathie:

Poppy is 2 1/2 too her birthday is December. They are great aren't they would never of got this far with out her.
How are you doing, Any more symptoms?

Sam:
Did you have a nice weekend hun?

Lisa:
Have you got all your stuff packed up? What a nightmare i don't envy you.

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning all

Hope everyone had a good weekend, Went round my Mum's yesterday for dinner which was lovely then looked round my new house again, panicking now as everyone wants to move on the 24/25th and we havent done anything yet until we can exchange just incase someone pulls out you hear so many horror stories and then i'll start packing but that might be a week before so.................stressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


liz - Are Isis going to do a blood test? When is your scan?  Will you get a 3D one done at isis later on? We were thinking about getting a dog but we have a cat who we rescued and she's really nervy and hates dogs so we said it wouldnt be fair on her but we would love to get one one day.

Cathie - Yes DH is a season ticket holder at ITFC and has been for years hes supported them since he was little so he goes to all the home matches, shame we lost this week.  Thats really good of them to let you do the man of the match and help promote your business, sounds great!  Not long till the 11th matey keeping everything crossed for you.

Sam - How are you doing? Don't worry about not answering the question it is hard to keep up on this board sometimes. I have never taken aspirin before but i think i might give it a go this time ( It cant hurt can it and i'll try anything)  I think sometimes i over analyse everything this month i missed ov then i started thinking maybe i didnt ov at all,  and i noticed this month my hair got really greasey too - I think my hormones are all up the creak!!!  

Anyway i had better go, going into Chelmsford to meet a friend so i had better dash,

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Well I had a good weekend which took my mind off everything.  Saturday was a friend's birthday so we went out for a meal and a good p**s up.  Problem was we didn't get home until after 2am and we'd agree to take my MIL to Hunstanton for the day.  So we had to be up before 8 and I was not in any fit state to be walking round in the heat all day.  Made the mistake of mixing my drinks - lager, wine, bacardi and a few fun shots.  I did enjoy both days though.

I do love dogs but am just not sure we could cope with one.  I am not sure I am willing to lose the freedom we have at the moment to go anywhere at a moment's notice.  So we're thinking about maybe getting a cat but it seems to be pot luck with cats. Some seem to love humans others don't want to know and I do want a little cat to act as my baby!!

Glad you all saw my PM.  I just have to wait to get a date through now.

Cathie - I really like the sound of your choccie business and it must be great for you having the Ipswich link.  I think you got me and Lisa muddled when posting as it is Lisa's dh who is the fan.  I actually live in Hertfordshire though did actually go to see Ipswich play one day because my mum was a Mick Mills fan (do you remember him)?  How are you feeling anyway?  Any more symptoms?  My sister has a golden retriever, they are lovely dogs.

Lisa - How's the move arrangements coming along?

Liz - I do so know what you mean about the 2WW you are in now being far worse (in a way) than the 2WW until test day.  Of course we would all like to swap places with you but I do remember saying the exact same thing myself.  It is strange how the ISIS seem to be so different (ie attitude to blood tests) then they are at the Harley Street branch.  When I asked for one they said yes, fine and I actually did 5 of them in the short time I was pregnant.  Maybe they didn't believe me!!!  11th April - that is a lovely time to have a baby but I have my theories and think April baby is more likely to be a boy!!!

Well I had better go as I am going to have my hair cut.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam -  my mind really is going  . I did mean Lisa. Doh! I don't remember Mick Mills playing for Ipswich - though of course he's a legend - as I'm a Southampton girl originally and only got indoctrinated into the ways of ITFC when I started seeing dh. He's a lot to answer for.  

You poor thing having such a long day out on a hangover. Are you feeling better today? Hopefully you'll get a pamper with your hair cut. Hope the appointment comes soon. 

Lisa - are you having removal men in to pack for you?  We had that last time we moved and wouldn't have been able to do it otherwise. I don't blame you for waiting till exchange to get started though. 

Liz - how are you feeling today?

I've not really got any symptoms at the moment, though get the odd cramp that feels like period pains. It seems to be linked to trapped wind though (sorry tmi!) so I'm not reading anything into it. My only real feeling at the moment is one of mild stress. It was about this time in the last cycle that I started spotting so I'm paranoid it's about to start again. DH is being great, but is getting stressed by me worrying. Thankfully my mum has gone to visit my brother and various other relatives for a week so she won't be around when I test. She's trying to be really supportive but I just get annoyed really quickly. Back at work today so hopefully that will take my mind off things. 

Best get on with it. I started late and should be sifting through job applications rather than posting here.

Take care

Cathie xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Had a really nice day yesterday met up with an old school friend (havent seen eachother for 20 years!!!!!) so we spent all day rabbiting which was good and had a right laugh about old times.  Going to see Miami Vice tonight.........Colin Farrell!!!!!Corrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Panicking about the move i will not stop worrying until we get to exchange i keep thinking someones gonna drop out of the chain!!! 


Sam - Hope you get a cancellation date that is a long time to wait!  I used to go to Hunstanton when i was little as my great aunt used to live down there and we used to go on holidays there i bet its changed now - hot weather and hangover not a good combination!!!  I got my cat as a baby substitute and she won't even sit on my lap  she is affectionate but she is a rescue cat and is really nervy but i wouldnt be without her, cats are easier that dogs as you can leave them and they wont reck your house or nothing.

Cathie - My MIL was mad on Mick Mills.  We are having removal men in this time every other time Dh has done it cos hes got a HGV license but last year he ruptured a muscle in his shoulder (at work) so hes wary of doing it himself this time plus it was sooooooooo much hassle getting people to help us so were paying out i think it will be well worth the money. 
Do you find the cyclogest gives you trapped wind (it did me)  3 days to go hun and keeping me fingers crossed for you i know what you mean about being paranoid about spotting i do the "franctic Knicker checking" thought i was developing "OCD" 

Liz - How are you doing?  

Well still not heard from any jobs and getting p**sed off and totally bored with being at home now!!!!!  and skint too!!!!! so hope something comes up soon 

Byeeeeeeeeeee
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - try not to worry too much about the move. It will all fall into place just as you're about to give up. It's a horrible time waiting though, especially with waiting on job news as well.    I'm glad you had a good day out though. 

My dog is a bit of a baby sub as well. Unfortunately as she's a 34kg golden retriever having her on my lap is the last thing I need. She is very good at curling up on the sofa with her head on my lap though so I can't complain. I agree with Liz that having her around makes this all much easier, plus we've kind of agreed we'll get another puppy if this doesn't work. 

And yes - cyclogest does give me really bad trapped wind. It's really painful sometimes but it's good to know that it's that causing most of my cramps rather than af. Other than that I've not really got any symptoms. My boobs are a little sore but they often are in the run up to af. They were really bad after the hcg injection but settled down again.  Only 3 days now though. The temptation to test early is beginning to creep up on me but I think the paranoia about getting a negative is big enough to overcome that. I have one test at home and I'm not going to get another so I'll have to save it for Friday!

Sam/Liz how are you today?

Take care

Cathie xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Morning every one,

I am feeling ok, boobs hurt to touch and are tender in the morning, i am still getting twinges in the ovary area and also have trapped wind from the cyclogest so that might be why i have twinges. i am feeling tired in the evening but i am normally a tired person so don't no if it's worst. I am still sh**ing my self about the scan it can't come soon enough.

Cathies,
Poppy is the size of a large cat, and she sleeps on your lap and in bed with us ( i know we spoil her rotten ha ha) The bonus of having a small dog is that she goes out the cat flap so we can leave her for the day and not worry about accidents. We also have 2 long haired cats one is very affectionate and one is shy. so we have a right full house ha ha.
Your symptoms sound really good hun, i can't believe how restrained you are being about not testing, i so would of done as you are 12dpt. But i know what you mean about not wanting to be messed around by false tests. Sticky vibes coming your way hun!!!!!!

Sam:
Hope you get the appointment soon, that is a long wait, but a least you are still doing monitored cycles in between.

Lisa:
I have only moved from my mums to where we are now so don't have much experience of moving but i think it sounds better having so men do the heavy work. Maybe some of the jobs you applied for the people who deal with it are on holiday so it will take a bit longer to get back to you.

liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa, you did make me laugh about your reference to OCD. Yes that is exactly what it is like only I am a nipple pincher because I know that in my case AF never comes until I stop the Cyclogest.

Cathie, I agree with Liz. You are being so calm and patient and I admire you for that. When I have cycled I am testing at the very latest by 7dpt. But I think different people handle it in different ways. My view has always been that well if it is going to be bad news then I want to know asap. Whereas other people put off test day because they want to delay getting bad news as long as possible. Then again there are others like you that just are plain sensible. By waiting you know that the result you get is 100% definite. How does the Cyclogest work for you Cathie? Does your AF come before you stop taking it or are you like me and you don't see it until you stop?

Liz - I hope that scan comes around quickly for you. Have you done any more tests? I was a maniac and must have done about 40 tests - maybe that was my OCD coming out!!!!

Sam

PS Has anyone heard from Choccie? I know she wasn't round this board much just wondered if she had missed this new thread.

[br]: 8/08/06, 11:45Is email notification back on for any of you yet?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - I'm not calm at all   and am having a daily battle with myself not to do a test before Friday. I've just got back from Sainsburys and it took a huge amount of will power not to slip another double pack of tests into the basket. It's paranoia winning through though as af always arrives within a few hours of taking a test so I guess I'm one of the ones who'd rather put off the bad news as long as possible. 

This is only my second cycle but last time af started before I stopped the cyclogest. I had spotting for 4-5 days before the test date which is unusual. AF normally arrives within a day of any spotting. I was due to test Sunday morning and awoke to find af in full flow. No spotting as yet so it's lasting longer than last time but that could be down to the different drugs. 

I did get an e-mail notification yesterday so assume they're working. I'm still not getting the activation e-mail for my own log in though so perhaps there are still problems. 

Liz - glad to see you're ok overall. I don't blame you for spoiling your dog. If Hon was smaller and quieter she'd no doubt sleep in with us. As it is we have a packet of dentastix by the bed so we can call her in for a snuggle first thing. One rattle of the packet and she's there like a shot, in fact any indication of food being out - down to an icecream wrapper tearing- and she's there with her chin on our legs drooling.   

Talking of food is making me hungry. Best get some lunch now I have some decent food in the house.

Lisa - in case I don't get on later - enjoy Colin Farrel. V yummy. I think I'll have to give in to a Colin Firth moment later and dig out Pride and Prejudice. May take my mind off things for a bit longer.


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all glad the thread is up and running again!

Liz - I also found the 2ww for the scan much worse and got myself in a right state thinking that either there would be nothing in there or worrying that it would be twins  It's only natural after everything we have been through and to be honest it doesn't stop there the worry although I did relax at about 14 weeks and now am ony just believing that we are having a baby - it is very very surreal I can tell you. When the bump starts appearing you can't stop looking at yourself as you never imagined you would be pregnant only ever dreamed it so it is very weird. Keep strong though chick you have got this far   

Cathie - I remember that feeling all so well as well - the bloomin waiting is hell, I was the same and did not give in to test as like Sam described I wanted to hang on to the dream a bit longer and did not want the bad news I thought I was getting - so much for my instinct hey I had no idea I was pregnant so if you have no symptons please do not worry. 

The onyl thing I did have which I think Liz said she had is bigger veiny boobs!

Sorry about rambling everyone else - I too have a baby dog - boxer girl called Amber, she is so spoilt she will not know what has hit her when the baby is born bless her! She has definitely been a child substitute and has helped me through some dark days with her love and affection.  Talking of doggies is anyone elses dog aggressive on the lead?? I am finding it harder to walk her as as soon as she sees another dog she pulls and barks and Boxers are strong - I really shoutd at her earlier as she nearly pulled me over. Why dos she do that (always done it not since I have become pg)?

God I do talk some rubbish don't I , trying to book a 4D Scan at moment but they are pricey - what are your views on those, would you all have one

Well I am off to make some beans on toast with cheese on top - can't be botherd to cook tonight dh away.

Love to all and     

Sherrie xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sherrie - My sister had a 4D scan and she was quite disappointed by it (ie value for money). Having said that she got a beautiful facial shot where we could all see clearly that the baby was the image of her dad and because of this we were all convinced it was a boy. Anyway it was a girl but she still looks the image of her dad. Personally I don't think I would have the scan but only because there is no sound medical reason for it. For me it is the same as not finding out the sex. Though I would love to know I also think we are not meant to, that's natures way. Also, I don't want to scare anyone but there was recently something in the papers about the fact that since scanning was introduced there has been an increase in the amount of people born left handed. This may mean nothing but it is enough to make me cautious about doing it without good reason.

Well my email notification is not yet back on. What about everyone else?

Sam[br]: 8/08/06, 19:22Cathie - Well it is obviously a good sign that you are not spotting yet.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Tids,   Long time no see. It sounds like you're doing well. 

Could be your dog is more protective of you now you're expecting so feels she has to be aggressive when you're out. Dogs are amazing at picking up on things. We're lucky that Hon isn't agressive. She pulls on the lead as she doesn't like being held back and as we're out in the country she doesn't have to go on often, but she's more likely to jump up and lick someone than be aggressive. Do you have a choker chain? We used one when Hon was at her worst for pulling and jumping up and she soon gave in to the innevitable. You're right that they're great at getting you through hard times though. 

I'm off to listen to the Ipswich match on the radio whilst I make some more chocolate. Some sod wanted rum and raisin which takes ages to do as I have to soak the raisins for at least a week before I can make them so I only do them every now and then. Keeps me busy I suppose but I'd rather leave it till next week when I need to do the next batch for Town. 

take care all

Cathie xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi peeps
i'm so pleased the site is up and running again!!
I kept trying to log on - and kept getting that temporary page. Now feel I really need the site (and you x) and it goes wonky!!. 
Well I finally have some news - I am on pill, then start downregging injections on the 22nd of August, then if all is well egg collection 13th Sept and put back on the 15th - all was well with the recipient after I had to have all the extra tests. - can't say too much about recipient (I was given her characterisitcs due to having to have all the extra stuff done - but don't want her to be identified (just in case she looks on here!!).

Liz - fantastic news  - a BFP!!!! - hopefully with tidds, and mel and you we are having some luck on this thread!

To everyone else -  i'm catching up on reading the threads but hope you are all doing well.I haven't been on here much (as nothing ever seemed to be happening to me so I felt a bit of a spare bit).

I can't wait to get started now, had AF last week (while on holiday,center parcs in belgium - typical!!), but hopefully will only now have one more AF while downregging. - I am on the short protocol so will only have downreg injections for 5/6 days then stims ones start at the same time, got my schedule but was a bit confused about it so had to ring and speak to sarah. - a bit clearer now though.

Hoping I will get time to get on here more often.  I'm excited now but also nervous, and me and hubby had some huge rows on holiday but I think it's all because of the stress.  We are ok but it is hard work.

Well better go, take care and thanks for the messages x x x 
Choccy x x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Choccy,

Good to have you back on here. I can imagine how excited you must feel to finally get some dates through. Not long for you to wait at all.

Sam[br]: 8/08/06, 20:57Sherrie,

I was just flicking through both the Daily Mail and the Sun and both have reports on these scans. May be worth a read for you.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Hows everyone?  This board is Busy!!!
Miami Vice was good but maybe it was just cos Colin Farrell was init (even with a handlebar moustache and a mullet) he still looked fit!!!!  The plot was a bit confusing though and to top it all there was this idiot in the cinema kept shouting out 

Choccy - Good to hear from you,  Sooooooooo pleased you are finally getting going,  you are the most patient person going you really do deserve a medal hun!!!  Hows your new business going?

Tidds - Glad your doing well,  I have always dreamed of having one of those 4d scans.  Let me know what you decide to do.

Cathie - i am the same as you i put the pee stick off till the date as i dont want bad news and i think i am cursed with them everytime i do one i get a negative then a few hours later AF appears,  sending sticky vibes your way mate.

Liz - Glad your ok and those symptoms are great.  Best wishes for your scan i can understand how your feeling but i'm sure it all good,  did you get a blood test done in the end?

Sam - Went and got some Baby aspirin today - do you disolve them in water or just take with water?

Right better get off 
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning (sorry afternoon) all. How are you all doing today?

  I'm going slowly mad at the moment trying not to think about testing/symptoms etc but failing miserably. It doesn't help that I'm shattered. The ladies on the July/August board have all been talking about how much water you need to drink during ivf so I've been getting the 2 litres a day - or as near as possible - and as a result had to get up 4 times in the night. That disturbed dh who then wasn't fit to get up and go in for his early shift so we ended up going in together to keep each other awake. I'm no good when I'm tired so I gave in to temptation and bought some more tests in Boots. I've not taken one and will still try to hold off till Friday but......

Lisa- that must have been really annoying at the cinema. I went to see Pride and Prejudice last year and although it was nearly empty one woman brought two toddlers along who ran in front of the screen the whole way through. Some people are so inconsiderate. Glad to hear Colin is worth it though. 

Best get back to work - it's taking me twice as long to do anything today and I've lots to do.

take care all

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Cathie - Good luck for testing, or holding out, whatever you decide to do.  These must be the worst few days for you but I really wouldn't worry about what you drink or don't drink because I think at this stage you are either pregnant or your not and if you were going to develop OHSS I would have thought you would be showing signs by now.  So I would try not to worry (easier said than done I know).

Lisa - I have read definitely the get the aspirin that dissolves in water.  Mine strictly says that it should be disolved.  Apparently they don't recommend BA at St Mary's Paddington because they feel it could increase the risk of miscarriage.  But the way I see it is that nothing else is working so we have to try these things.  Just wanted to warn you though.

Sherrie/Liz (the preggers girls) hope you are both feeling OK.

Choccie - Hope we get a new member soon so you'll have a cycle buddy.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi Girls,
It's been busy on here over the past few day's hasn't it.

I'm fine symptoms are still the same although had a tummy ache all morning to day then went away!! 7 days left yay!! till scan.

Sam:
I'm well gutted if 4d scans are not safe as i really wanted to have one as this might be my only pregnancy. When do you go on your holiday, i love lowestoft you must go down to hemsby to it's a small beach area spent every summer as a kid there. I think I'm on about my tenth test now ha ha i can't tell dh as he will go mad and say I'm wasting money, i seem to be doing 1 every 3 day's at the moment. I have to go to different shops to buy them so they don't think I'm mad!!! LOL

Lisa:
I have never watch the original Miami vice so don't no if it appeals to me but Colin farrel might sway it ha ha. Are you doing opk test this month so you know when you ovulate? Gp was not able to use my blood sample as it was a day old and Isis said they don't do them an less there is a problem so have just got to worry.

Cathie:
I'm so sure your going to get a positive hun, you have all the right symptoms fingers crossed!!

Sherrie:
I would have the scan, but only if it is safe. Have you thought of any names yet? I guess when bubs comes you will have to put a side quality time with your dog so she doesn't feel to left out eh!!

Choccy:
good to see you back Hun, So glad you are about to get started just think by October you could be pregnant yay!
I'm still in shock after my bfp and waiting very nervously for scan.

take care all
Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey ladies

Liz - yes i'm starting the opk on day 12 this month as i missed it last month, the thing is last time we moved i found out i was pg that was 2 years ago and unfortunately i mc but maybe i might be lucky on this move.
Shame you cant have the blood test done as that would ease your mind but not long now,  i was gutted too about those scans that was the one thing i would have found the money for. Could be twins - have you thought about that? You made me laugh about going into all the different shops to buy pg tests   

Cathie - Hang on in there hun - One day to go    
That was well annoying in the cinema but you never know do you nowadays if you tell them to keep quiet you might get wacked so had to grin and bear it but some people are so inconsiderate 

Sam - Thanks for the warning but i'm gonna still use them,the way i look at it is that i'll try anything.  Do you have to dissolve it can you not just take it with water? Are you using the opks this month?

Right better dash
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Liz -   going around the different shops! I don't blame you though as I'd probably not believe a bfp unless i get checking.   Less than a week till the scan now. 

Lisa -   with the opk.  You're right about speaking out, it's easier to keep quiet and put up with it these days. There was something on the news last week about a guy being killed in Colchester for trying to stop someone queue jumping at a cash point. 

Sam/Choccy/Tidds - you ok?

I'm having a bad day today. I was very good when I got up and didn't test. But then of course I noticed some spotting so I almost wish I had. It's miniscule spotting but it's been enough to get me thinking the worst. Poor dh got woken up at 6.30 so I could have a   and it's his day off so he was looking forward to a lie in. He was great though and is keeping me going today. I've come into work to take my mind off things a little. Not working so far


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guy's,

Cathie:
I'm sorry your not having a good day hun, i think it's natural to have these up down emotions. you only have to wait til the morning now and i have a good feel about this for you. postive vibes and sticky vibes coming your way hun!!!!

Lisa:
It is so a good time for you i think and last time you were not on your drugs for sticky blood so this time you won't miscarry. I so hope it is twins you know, i know there a lot more risks and every thing but with the treatment they have now that is not even that high any more. So long as we have a healthy baby at the end of the 9 months we have decided not to go through ivf again as we don't think we can do it emotionaly. So this is the only child i might have so twins would be nice.

Sam;
how you doing hun?

Choccy:
What drugs will you be on and are you taking any thing extra?

take care all
Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Liz - I agree with you re the twins issue. I would love to have twins. I know it would be really hard work but the thought of going through all this again doesn't bare thinking about. I can't believe you are 5 W1D already! Had a laugh about you going to different shops to buy the tests - but that is exactly what I would do.

Cathie - Best of luck for tomorrow. You have been so patient and I really hope it is a BFP. I don't think you can read much into the spotting because people seem to have it preggers or not but understand your anxiety.

Lisa - Yes you do have to dissolve them in a glass of water not just swallow them with water. I don't remember why but dissolving them is apparently important. I agree about trying BA whatever Raj Rai's research may say. The majority of clinic's still seem to be advising it and ISIS are sitting on the fence on that one. Yes I'll be doing the OPKs this month

CATHIE / LIZ / SHERRIE - Can't remember. Are you/did you take BA?

Sam[br]: 10/08/06, 17:59DH just said he heard on the radio that someone has died during IVF treatment at Leicester today. Anyone hear anything about it.

Also just remembered what I wanted to ask you. This morning I got a bill through from the ISIS re storage of my embryos. We have two left in storage. Both are Grade 1 blasts BUT these have already been thawed once, were not needed so frozen again which means there chances of a successful thaw are quite low. So don't know what to do. It is £125 for one years storage. What do you think?

Sam


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all hopeyour well - terrible news about the terroists hey what is the world coming to and were all wanting to bring kids into it - are we mad? 

Cathie - Try not to get too obsessed with the spotting, when I was on 2ww I wanted spotting as it seemed to be a good sign - everyone is different. Good luck for tomorrow will be routing for you   

WEe have decided to have the 4D scan as this may be our only pregnancy and I want to remember something special and to look back on. Also I think it will be pretty amazing to show to them when they are older - there is you in my womb - how amazing. I think they are safe, well as safe as anything is these days, what with the left handed thing  My Dh and sister are left handed so if my baby is then I will assume it is genetic not the scan!!

Yes I did take BA - 1 75mg per day tablet. Got asked why by consultant and midwife and said that I had read somewhere that it helps implantation and blood flow. The consultant siad it would not do any harm to me or baby and I stopped it at 16 weeks with no problems. What harm can it do, unless of course you have a blood problem and I would definitely run it past the clinic first although apparantly it does not thin the blood only stops it congealing I think - something like that anyway??

Liz - Your not mad your a normal pregnant women not believing it - I didloads of tests and loved seeing those lines I never thought I would ever see - and I have kept them and still look at them now. I wish I had kept a pregnancy journal but I was too stressed that something bad would happen so if you can I would recommend you buy one after the scan to look back on and also for them to read along with their 4D scan when they are older!!!!! 

Sorry guys I don't mean to be insensitive to those that are still trying please tell me if you have had enough or it is too much, I remember how pregnant women used to **** me off without realising it!!

Lisa - I used to do those OPK when I did not know my tubes were buggered. I used to get so excited to see that line - almost like a pg test in a way, confirmation that soemthing was working right anyway!! Good luck and fingers crossed xxxxx Wish I was moving so exciting all the decorating and new stuff - I love all that - is your house nice

Who's watching BB tonight?

Well will catch up next week with you all, have a great weekend all and hopefully another BFP by tomorrow!!!!

Love Sherrie. x[br]: 10/08/06, 20:04Sorry Sam forgot to awnser your question about storage - personally I would pay it, it is pretty hard getting to balstocyst stage so they must be quite tough and also you never know you might fancy a natural cycle in the next year or so. £125 is not much compared to how much money you have already spent so I would go for it if it was me.

Hope you reach a conclusion soon. x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Not sure where we'll go from here but probably too early to think about it.
Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cathie,

I am so so sorry .  I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel any better so I won't even try.

Will be back later to post more.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Sam. 

I was doing really well earlier, thinking positively and getting on with things rather than moping around. I've just fallen apart this afternoon.    It's not been helped by my call from ISIS. I can understand it taking a couple of hours before someone was free to talk to me but the nurse hadn't a clue about my case. It was Jane - who I think is usually in the recovery room - and I just feel really fed up. How much effort does it take to pick up a file and see what procedure I had? My follow up appt  in a month as Dr D'Angelo is on holiday. I don't really want to see another consultant as she's dealt with me throughout, but I even felt that asking to wait for an appt with her was a hassle. This is not what I need today and is a real disappointment as the other nurses have always been so great.

Sorry for ranting, I just need to get it out of my system. 

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cathie,

I am sorry to hear that you did not get the support you needed from the ISIS today.  That's really poor.  I think I remember Jane from the recovery room and while she may not have the people skills that the other nurses have surely it wouldn't have hurt her to have read your notes like you said.  I am sure her attitude must have left you feeling just like a number and like they didn't really care.  As for falling apart, I think in the long run that is probably a good thing.  I remember after my failed cycles the horrible feeling of disappointment but more than that the pure fear, I guess, that it is never going to work.  It is a shame you have to wait for so long for a follow-up appointment as I find being able to discuss future plans and finding hope again is a great healer.

Although I always had EC and ET in Colchester, all my day to day dealings are at the Harley Street Clinic which is much smaller than the ISIS.  Just one nurse and two office staff alongside Mr Lower.  So I think over the years I have been a patient they have all come to know me (or at least remember my history).  In fact when the secretary answers the phone she says "is that Sam?"  Not sure whether that is a good thing or not.

Anyway, try to spoil yourself this weekend or hide away, whatever makes you feel better.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cathie - I am sooooooo so sorry hun and sending you a big hug  as that is  all i can do, nothing i say will make you feel any better other than iknow how you are feeling and you are not alone..... I'm so sorry  Its such a disaapointment isn't it and you just don't know which way to turn next.
I totally agree with you on ringing Isis you really don't feel like having to explain it all at a time like this and they should be sensitive enough to have read your file before calling. On my last failed IUI i rang and they thought i had IVF!!!  I had to explain to them what i had!!!  Its not good. 
You rant as much as you want mate and i am here if you need to rant and rave, let it all out and take each day as it comes.  

Sam - I got a bill through too yesterday for storage of my embroys,  I would keep them if i was you, I'm keeping mine and there not particularly good grades but i'm going to try and use them after another monitored cycle.

Liz - Dont blame you for not wanting to go through IVF again, Me and DH have said exactly the same thing if we are lucky and ever get that BFP that we pray for then we will be happy and blessed with one,  and that will be that i would never put myself through it all again.  Not long till scan hun 

Well hang on in there Cathie
love Lisa xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam/Lisa - thanks so much for your support. I don't know where I'd be without all of you on this site. It went down for an hour or so this morning and I was getting worried that it was going again just when I needed it most. 

I feel much better for a good   I had a quick look at the ISIS site to see if I was right about which nurse it was and realised Dr Marfleet is there as well. She was our consultant on the NHS so I'll talk to DH and then maybe call ISIS to see if we can get an earlier appt with her as she knows us just as well as D'Angelo. I have to say, having calmed down a bit, that I've never felt like a number at ISIS before. They all remembered us from last time, though with Sarah and Dr D'Angelo it was mainly because of the nightmare et   Having read posts from cycle buddies I've wondered about other clinics and whether we'd be better off trying somewhere new if this didn't work, but was always put off because I like the people at ISIS so much. 

Liz - only a week to go till the scan. Not long now hun. 

Sam - I've not used BA - hadn't heard about it's effects until I found this site. I'd also pay for the storage of the embryos. We had a grade 3 left from this cycle and when we were discussing it with Terry he said it basically comes down to how precious it is to us. We decided it was too precious to lose so have kept it even though the chances of it coming to anything are low. 

I'm off for a large   now. My mum brought some really nice fizzy pink wine over from France and I've held off till now.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Enjoy your drink Cathie.  You deserve it.

I think we are going to pay the storage fee for the embies.  The big problem is that the ISIS didn't seem keen on letting us do a FET with them because they didn't think there was a good enough chance of them thawing.  And if I end up changing clinics then that will be a problem.  I've got an appointment through already.  I was very lucky and when I phoned them to accept the appointment they told me they had just had a cancellation through and so I've only got to wait a month.  Like I said I am going to have the tests, get a second opinion really and see what comes of it.  I don't see the point in changing clinics without good reason as it is just new doctors having to get to know you.  But having said that sometimes a new doctor is a good idea because effectively you are getting a second opinion.

Re the BA.  I don't think there is any question that BA is bad for either us or the baby it is just that St Mary's Paddington did some research and concluded that it shouldn't be taken BEFORE you get a BFP because they think it can actually affect implantation.  But they do recommend it from the minute you get a BFP.  But it is the same with the scans.  Two different camps offering different advice and you just have to make your own mind up.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cathie i'm soooo sorry for you hun, i was sure it was going to be a positive. I know i can't take the pain away but take care of your self and give your self time to get over this. XXXXXXX

Sam:
I'm being thick i think but what is BA? I think its wrong for isis to not want to use your frosties they should of said they were not worth freezing in the first place if that was what they thought.
Good news about the appiontment being not far off.
lisa:
How is the packing going hun?

Love Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cathie - Did you enjoy your drink!!! Hope you havent got a sore head. I have never thought about changing cliinics due to the location mainly because it would stress me out if i had to travel miles for scans, tests etc., Plus i feel comfortable with Isis and the people.  I knew Dr Marfleet worked out of there but i have never seen her there as i really liked her when we saw her at Colchester General.  It might be ringing to see if you can get in earlier with another doctor,  I was under Dr Angelo but changed to Dr Lower when she was on maternity leave.  

Sam - Great that your appointment is nearer now at least you wont have to wait too long now,  The BA how long do they recommend you take if for once you are pg?  i am going to start it this month - never tried it before so you never know.

Liz - spent all day on the phone to solicitors yesterday - Why do they leave everything to the last minute!!!!! I am in limbo have not been given a definate date yet but had all my boxes delivered last night so at least i can start packing.  I will have to do a boot sale once i've moved i've got a right load of old toot.

Anyone watch BB last night - Wot a farce!!!  They only did all that to get Nikki back in the house i think they've mucked about with it too much this year and although she was entertaining since shes been out of the house she knows what people like about her and she seems like shes acting now. Pete to Win!!!!!

Well i had better get packing before DH gets in from work he'll wonder what i've been doing all morning 

Take care all and have a good weekend
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - good luck with the packing, it must be good to see that things are progressing, even if the solicitors are leaving everything late. 

I don't think we would seriously look at moving clinics, as you say it's a good clinic ( and extremely convenient in terms of location) and I'm just letting my disappointment make me question everything. I'm arming myself with a list of questions to ask when we go back as I don't want to just leave it for another IVF cycle next year without trying to get a clearer idea of what the problem is. I may follow your suggestion and talk to a different consultant- you never know, they may have a different take on things and have a suggestion as to how to improve things.

The main thing I've decided is that I'm not ready to give up yet. I may have felt a few weeks ago that I couldn't face going through it again but at the end of the day I want a family and if I have to suffer a few weeks discomfort/pain to get that I will. I've ordered Zita West's book as loads of people say it's got good information on how to get your body ready for tx. And Michael Dooley's Fit for Fertility as the article I read about him talked about his more hollistic approach. I'm also deciding between weightwatchers and a new diet I've heard about called lighterlife to shift the extra weight I've put on in the 5 years since we started trying.

Liz - thanks for the support. BA is baby aspirin (I looked through a few other threads before I worked it out   ). 

Sam - great news on the appointment. I'm sure they'll be able to help you.

I'd best get into the kitchen and start making more chocolate. I meant to do it yesterday but couldn't quite bring myself to crack on with it. DH has gone to watch Ipswich play at Leicester today. I thought of asking him not to go but he needs to do something he enjoys and if I'm going to be stuck in the kitchen anyway it would be silly to stop him having some fun.

Take care all, have a good weekend.

Cathie xx

PS I'm such a cheap date after the tx. One glass and it went straight to my knees!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

I am feeling a bit sick in the mornings now until i eat which is great so fingers crossed there a nice heart beat next week.

Cathie:
It's good you are getting things sorted in your mind and getting a plan of action sorted. To go through ivf means we are fighters and i'm glad you are not letting infertility win.

Lisa:
thats just typical so solicitors you pay them so much and they never get on with things. hope you get a date soon.

sam/tidds
hope you have a nice weekend.

love liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

This is such a dismal weekend, you wouldn't believe it was August would you. On Friday my niece (she was 22) had her annual BBQ. She always hires a bouncy castle (for the adults), decorates the garden with fairy lights and it has always been such a great p**s that we all look forward to it for months beforehand but the rain kind of spoilt things this year and I still ended up with a hangover in the morning. I can't believe I am actually feeling cold now.

*Cathie* - just wanted to say that you seem to coping really well and being very brave. I am glad that you are ready to fight on. You hear about so many people who get a BFP on their 5th or 6th etc goes or who are like me and suddently get pregnant naturally after years of ttc. So I don't think any of us should give up until we really have to. I don't think I will ever be ready to give up ever. My problem of course is going to be the financial side. Just how far do you go. BTW, re your follow up appointment. I can fully recommend Mr Lower.

*Liz* - The sickness is a great sign. What day do you have your scan?

*Lisa* - I am not sure exactly how long we will have to stay on the BA (I know the majority of people take it until 12 weeks but others right up until they give birth) but Raj Rai will advise us when the time comes. Did you know that when you do get pregnant you will need to contact Raj immediately because he will want to see you at about 7 weeks to do a blood test. Sometimes as pregnancy progesses some people need a higher dose of the Clexane and in any case we will need his advise as to when to stop. Originally he told me until 12-14 weeks but at the next appointment he told me he would want me to stay on both Metformin and the Clexane until 24 weeks. Good luck with the move.

*Choccy* - Hi. How are you?

*Tidds* - Have you booked your scan yet? When is it?

Well I got my appointment through for the ARGC - September 11th - and I have started posting on the ARGC thread just to learn all I can about what goes on there. And I cannot believe the amount of monitoring they do. On the one hand it is great but I honestly don't know how I would cope with all the travel. At the ISIS/Harley Street it has been so easy. I think last cycle I had 3 scans during the stimms period and 1 blood test and the appointments were all pre-arranged at times to suit us all. Well at the ARGC you may have to have two scans and two blood tests per day and all at different times (and all to suit them). I have been told it is normal to have a blood test at 8.00am, a scan at say 10.30, then another blood test at 2.30 followed by another scan a few hours later. It sounds mad but apparently you can't have the blood test/scan at the same time because they want the blood test results before scanning you. So yes it seems really good you are monitored so closely but I just don't know how I could do it. I can commute into London every day but it looks like I would have to stay there all day as well. What would I do all day long? I don't think you girls who live close to the ISIS know how lucky you have been. I've always had to travel but it has not been so bad when it is just for one quick appointment. So now I just don't know what to do. The only reason I want to go to the ARGC is because they one of the only clinics that will test you for natural killer cells and I've been told that 50% of women who have immune blood clotting problems will also have natural killer cells (which causes implantation failure and miscarriage) and I just can't go on unless I am sure I have been tested and treated for everything.

Sam[br]: 13/08/06, 12:47Oh and I forgot to mention BB. I stopped watching for a while because I got hooked on Love Island but have started watching again this week since all the Grace/Nikki old housemates came back into it. I have read that viewing figures have gone up by 1M since all this began. But I totally agree with what I think Lisa said. This show has been far too contrived. The problem is though that the public vote out the most entertaining characters. I know Grace was a woman and Nikki crazy but they were also very entertaining. Totally agree now about Nikki seeming to be acting but I was glad for Pete that she was voted back in. Don't see how there can ever be another BB as they will have run out of ideas. Is anyone else watching Love Island. That is good but also quite contrived.

Sam [br]: 13/08/06, 12:52 Sorry for such an long message. I am sure you all don't want to have to read an essay when you log on.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Argh this weather its pants!!!! 

Sam - Thanks for letting me know about Raj i didn't even think about letting him know.  He told me that i would need to be on the clexane for still 12 weeks but then Dr Lower wrote to my gp telling him that i might need it through the whole pregnancy!!!
God that clinic are very thorough doing all those tests,  it is good but i know how you must feel i wouldn't want to hang around all day in London,  luckily when i went in my Nan still lives in Walthamstow so i visited her and got the tube in but that is a bit of a nightmare going in every day and having to find something to do, will you be going on your own?  Its not too bad if you've got someone to go with you.
I watched a bit of Love Island last night when Sophie got that wine poured over her, that game they played earlier about what they'd all said about each other was well cruel!!!

Liz - Glad your feeling sick (dont take that the wrong way i just meant its glad you've got good signs    Whens your scan?

Cathie - Hope your doing ok, let me know what you think of the books,  Tricksy who used to post on here sent me extracts of the ivf chapter and i thought it was good didnt know whether it was worth buying it.  i did weightwatchers a couple of years ago and i found it the easiest one to follow as nothing is cut out you just have to count points which is easy.  I wanted to lose a stone but lost half  and stayed the same since - still want to lose half a stone but finding it hard - i'm a chocaholic!!!
Good idea about getting all your questions ready,  when you get in there you forget everything dont you,  I would deffo recommend Dr Lower!!
Shame about ITFC they are bottom of the league and DH is beside himself - I'm going to the game next week so "Come on you Blues!!!!"

Right back to packing for me
love Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Morning all,

Thats it summers over!!!! It's pouring down here!!
Well i was really positive over the weekend but now it's so close I'm getting very nervous as i don't what i would do if it's bad and the worst part is we will be in the clinic so that will make it harder. The scan on Thurs at 9.30am so at least i haven't got to hang round all day. Please please be alright lot's of positive vibes girlie's I'm loosing it!!!!!! ha ha

Sam:
Thats sounds good that every thing is so monitored there so if there is any problems they can catch them early and make it alright. Maybe we should organise a meeting in London on one of your scan day's if thats the way you decide to go. I would love to meet up with all you girl's and i haven't been shopping in London for years. And London is pretty easy to get to on the train what do you think?

Lisa:
I am a love island fan now more than BB as BB seems to have gone on for ever. Sophie is so over the top she can't be like that in real life can she!! I like callum best his voice is lovely!! Have you ovulated yet?

Cathie:
How are you hun? hope you had a good weekend. My friend is on the lighter life diet she has lost 1 1/2 stone in 2 months but its very strict and you can only eat what they give you and it is quite pricey but they said if you want to loose a minim of 3 stone it's good. Don't know how well the weight stays off when you finish the diet as that lasts 3 months i think.

Choccy/tidds:
how are you both?

love Liz xx xx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello all hope you had a good weekend - god this thread is busy your all aload of chatter boxes!!!!!

Firstly Cathie I am so sorry to hear your news was so positive for you and I never forget the pain that comes with infertlity, to be honest i don;t think it ever leaves you even when your pg which you all will be one day. Please look after yourself, lots of alcohol and shopping sometims helps - sorry if I have said the wrong thing I never know what to day  

re: the BA thing - I took it every day for 3 months before I got my BFP and up to 16 weeks as I read it helped with implantation? God so many different opinions out there no wonder we are all confused.com!!!!!

I have booked my scan for the 2/9 when I will be 28+5, not sure if I am wasting my money but we shall see on the day. Think we might find out the sex as well as bottled it at 20 week scan and now I wish we had found out!

Sam - have I missed something or are you changing clinics??  I have heard fab things about the ARGC, fab results but pricey!  Is this just so you get a second opinion? Good luck anyhow but hope we donlt lose you to the ARGC thread!!!

Lisa - hows the move going? Are you staying local?

Sorry if I have missed anyone not too good with personals of late - hope your all ok.

Well best get off, wil check in again soon - Liz good luck with scan, great sign feeling sick mine didn't start until 7 weeks - could be twins!!!!!!!!  I am certain all will be ok.

Love Sherrie xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz - not long to go now. It sounds like you have all the right symptoms so I'm sure it will all be fine. I know what you mean about the summer going, though on the bright side for me I don't have to wait till sundown to make chocolate at the moment. I hope it gets better soon though as we'll have enough of this kind of weather in a month or so anyway. 

Lisa - any progress with the solicitors. I hope you going to the next ITFC match will bring them some luck. DH went to Leicester on Saturday to take his mind of the bfn and maybe cheer him up. Pity the team didn't do anything to help - from what I can gather they were abysmal. I was hoping to go on Saturday but have something else on. We're going to the England U21 match tomorrow though. 

Sam - I like Liz's idea of all meeting up so if we can do it on a day when you're killing time in London that would be great. 

Tidds - thanks for the message. Not sure dh would appreciate the shopping tip... How's the bump? The 4d scan is exciting, I think I'd have one done if I ever get that far. 

In fact, thanks to all of you for the messages.    The support on this board is amazing. 

I'm doing so so. I'm not bursting into tears much and almost seem numb about it and am on autopilot. I spent the weekend run off my feet to keep my mind off things (v productive on the chocolate and dog walking front but knackering). DH is taking it really hard this time so it's good that I'm not in pieces at the moment to help him out. Luckily we're able to talk to each other about how we're feeling at the moment, whereas last time I was a psychotic maniac who couldn't have a normal conversation without trying to kill them. 

Best get to bed. It's been a long day, I've chocolate to get out of the moulds and I still need to be vaguely alive for work in the morning!

Take care all

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all,

That would be a great idea about meeting up in London if I ever do cycle at the ARGC.  (Tidds - I want to go the ARGC for all the immune related blood tests they do.  If the results come up negative then I have no reason to change clinics but if they re possible they we will have to consider cycling at the ARGC.  If we can afford it is another thing because it looks like a cycling at the ARGC with all the extra monitoring and drugs (if you turn out to be immune positive) could reach £10,000.  Even if we could scrape the money together I am not sure that I could risk so much on unproven treatment.  Who knows.  No I am not going to leave this thread.  I already feel a bit of an outsider (not cycling and only half an ISIS patient) but wherever I go I've got to know all your girls now so wouldn't want to leave you.

Lisa - yes that Love Island episode was so uncruel.  They really don't seem to like Sophie Anderton at all.  How humiliating for her.

Re BB.  All that kissing is getting on my nerves.  

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Hows everyone?  Still no news from our solicitor - had a call yesterday and everyone is ready to exchange at the bottom of the chain but they are waiting for our solicitor to get a certificate from the council (as we brought this house from new) and they won't exchange till they've got that so i'm thinking that completing next week is dodgy but i will keep on chasing   

Cathie - I hope i bring the ITFC some luck, last footie match i went to was about 5 years ago and they won then so surely we will get a good result! 
When i had my 1st BFN Dh took it really bad and i was really strong for him but it came out in me later on and that is how i deal with things unfortunately i am very strong when it first happens and then when everyone else has forgotton about it all it hits me then i get really sad .  Its good that you can talk about it with him though it doesnt get any easier though does it hun.

Sam - 10k is a lot of dosh!!  this is the trouble me and DH were talking the other day about this and we both said if money was not a issue things would be easier as you wouldn't have to worry about that side of it but it all costs sooooooo much money my last ivf cost me in total 7K!!!! and i still have half the drugs in my fridge sitting there and we cannot afford to have another go its not fair is it!!!!
Re : BB yeah all that kissing is getting on my nerves too and in that Love Island with Colleen and Brosnan - i think he's ugly what do they all see in him!!!

Liz - Good luck for scan tomorrow   Callum is nice in Love island - Brendon....ergh......that voice is Orrible!!!!

Tidds - Let us know how your scan goes.  Yes i'm only moving a few miles away just cannot wait to get moving !!!


Right better go
Lisa xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Peeps
It's my day off today so am trying to catch up.
Just got my delivery of drugs this morning, so feel a bit odd as it has now sunk in that it is finally happening.  Also have been so positive in my mind that this will work that now that i've got all the stuff in the fridge that I am now completely the opposite and keep feeling it won't work.  DH seems to be taking at all in his stride as he says very little about it at all, he's not very good at talking about how he feels.  I'm madly trying to lose some weight as have put on 5 lbs and would like to get it off before I start stimms drugs.  Not sure it will make much difference though.
I'm flying to a friends wedding next week and will be away for a week so will have to take all the needles etc etc with me, not too great as the airport are being really funny about it all.  I rang the airlines (Flybe and BA) and they said it would all have to go in the hold (clinic said they want it to be in hand luggage), also that as things are at the moment that they aren't sure that they will even let the items on board at all as they are being extra careful with liquids!!!).  Got a letter from the clinic so i'm hoping that will help.
Also having a bit of a panic about the injections - the needles look huge, feel a bit wimpy about it but am sure it will be ok, have to have the first injection Tuesday morning, then I start stimms a week later.  My first scan is 30th of August.

How is everyone else getting on?
Cathie - i'm really sorry you didn't get the result you wanted, this is all so horrible.  Sending you a big hug   
Well had better go, am getting my hair done this afternoon - am going to be a bit daring and have some bright "chunks" put in.  I'll let you know how it goes!.
Take care
Choccy x x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

everybody.

Liz - good luck for tomorrow. with the sickness etc it sounds like everything is going well - odd that it's a good thing to be feeling sick   

Sam - I hope the tests come back with some good news for you. Whichever way, at least you'll have a better idea of what is going on and can make a better informed decision about what treatment, and where, you want to have it. Don't leave the board, even if you do have tx somewhere else. 

Lisa - it sounds like you could be the lucky charm town need on Saturday.  I'm not going to get there to see town for a few weeks at this rate which is a bummer. Are you/hubby going to Richard Naylor's testimonial? He's my favourite player and with all the other old boys coming back I'm calling in favours from all my friends and family to man my stall at Jimmy's farm so I can get there in time for kick off. We've wangled another deal for chocolates - I get to meet Naylor - swoon - and we'll get to go to the dinner dance in the evening where I can ogle all the others as well. Marcus Stewart and Matt Holland in dj's -  .

Keep up chasing the solicitors   

Choccy -    for the treatment. Sorry to hear you're feeling down about it. I was the same the day the drugs arrived as it all sank in that we were off on the rollercoaster again. There's every chance it will work though so try to stay positive. 

Don't worry too much about not taking the drugs with you on the plane, I work at Stansted and the rules are staying pretty tight for everyone. Luckily I was elsewhere the end of last week but friends who were in said they couldn't even take their car keys through to the office. The current rules are that only drugs you need to take during the flight can be taken on board so you'll almost certainly have to put them in the hold. If you wrap everything up well, and maybe put the drugs in a small cool bag in the middle of your hold luggage, it should be fine. It's a real pain having to worry about things like that and it's worth calling the airport/airline just before you fly in case they've relaxed things a bit further by then. You could also ask the clinic how they would recommend they're stored during the journey - these things must be sent all over the world in the hold so there will be guidelines on how to pack them somewhere.  If I hear anything new when I go through security next I'll let you know. Good luck with it all. 

I'm shattered again today. Not enough sleep and I've had to come into work everyday so far despite trying to take time off. We've just booked a few days away in September though so there's something positive to look forward to. It's only to Dorset but it looks like a nice hotel where we can take the dog and let her run straight through the gardens to the beach.

Best get back to work now so I can go home at a reasonable time. 

Take care all

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
Well had scan today and they said everything was the right size and in the right place but we didn't get to see the heartbeat, I'm so disappionted they said it was quite normal not to see it at this early stage, but still i wanted the reassurance you know what i mean! I am going back in 2 weeks for another scan. I'm so worried it will be bad news and i don't think i can go through another cycle, so i guess i better start accepting that i might never have kids. sorry to be so down girl's, but i know you understand.
liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz. Good news that everything is in the right place at least.It must be horrible having to wait for another scan but take care of yourself hun.   

Cathie x


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all nearly the weekend thank god!

Liz - please don't get too down it's good news!!  Not sure why you have to wait 2 weeks though that is tourture can't you go back next week as you should see it then I would phone back if it was me. i think you are a few days away from seeing it - I saw ours at 6+3 so another week should do it I reckon.

Lisa/Sam - just wanted to tell you about a girl at work who has a 10 week old baby that I found out was conceived at isis on her 4th attempt at IVF. She has sticky blood like you guys and basically had all the tests that revealed she needed to take BA. They offer her the heparin but they couldn't afford it so she just took the BA and fell, shwe continued to take it up to 36 weeks. They had all the tests which cost a £1000 so if I ws you I would try the BA first and the tests in say 6 months - you might save some money. Hope you don;t think I am being blase about your problem and apologies if yours is more complicated but as soon as I finished talking to her husband I thought I must tell you.

Cathie -  hope your feeling as good as you can do lovey xxx - your chocs sound sooo nice!!

Well off shopping in Colchester tomorrow with sis to spend money I haven't got!!  What you all up to this weekend

Who do you all want to win BB - not sure about Pete now after he went on about his mate from heaven telling him he would win it don't you think that is a bit clever with getting the public to vote for him so he doesn;t lose his faith in Heaven? Hmmmmm??

Laters!

Sherrie xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Chicks

Liz - Try not to get too down about the scan,  ages ago a girl was posting on here (can't remember her name) and she had the same thing and had 2 weeks of worry and when she went back there was a heartbeat.  Its probably too early to see it hun.  Sending you a big hug cos i know how ever much i say dont worry you are going to and i would be exactly the same Think of the positives everything is in the right place and they said it is perfectly normal at this stage not to see it.

Tidds - Thanks for the info on your work mate that has made me feel soooooooo much happier to be honest as i've heard of people having the heparin and getting pg but never about anyone that needs it, doesnt take and still gets pg so you have given me hope as i've been thinking lately that it has never worked with it so far.  So i'm on the BA now so fingers crossed and all that.

Cathie - Not sure about the testimonial - Dh probably will go but i wont as i'm only going this week as DH's mate is not going so i'm using his ticket.  You lucky thing going to the evening do, I used to like Reuser when he was there.  Bet you can't wait to go on your break in September it always does the world of good to have a change of scenery.

Sam - Where are you matey?  Are you ok?

Choccy - Thats great that you are only d/r for a week then straight onto stimming,  shame you've got all this bother with the drugs taking them on the plane, did you find anymore info out?  How did the new hairdo go?

Move update - We had mass panic yesterday (1 day before exchange)  the 1st time buyer didnt have the deposit and wont have it for another 2 weeks so how it got to that stage without anyone checking God only knows so it was stressful yesterday and the guy that were buying off was going mental saying he was gonna pull out and all that,  So to cut a long story short we are now hoping to complete in 3 weeks (everything crossed!!!!!)

BB final tonight Is everyone watching still hope Pete wins though

Have a good weekend everyone
love lisa x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi peeps
Thanks for all the messages x
I rang the airlines again - didn't get any further and have been told that it "will depend on the day!!".  Well will have to wait and see.
Lisa - you must be really fed up that things haven't completed on the house yet - can't believe a first time buyer wouldn't have sorted out the deposit by now!! (you would have thought they could borrow from a credit card or family or something!!).

Just thought I would ask what is BA? and should I be taking it? also was wondering when it was safe to have a glass of wine(as am going to friends wedding) - is it ok up until stimming? or not at all? any help would be appreciated.
Am taking Zita West Vits (horse pill sized - taste disgusting), after this bottle is finished i'm going to go back to sanatogen pre/pregnancy vits with folic acid etc in them.

Liz - try not to worry too much about the scan (I know easier said than done), but it really is such early days and the embies grow so much in a short space of time i'm sure you will see heartbeat next time.  Only thing - can't they do the scan any earlier for you?(sorry if that sounds obvious, you have probably asked them already - it just seems so unfair that you have to wait 2 weeks).

Cathie, Sam and Tidds - hope you are all doing well.
Take Care
Choccy x x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Been feeling a bit off colour which is why I haven't been around all week.  Plus my computer is playing up and everything is happening in slow motion which makes posting very frustrating.  So I just hope this post gets through.

So Petey won BB7.  I was pleased as I have wanted him to win from the beginning but I found his "winner's interview" a bit frustrating to listen to.  Still it was better than Nikki's so they obvious do make a good pair.  Wonder how long it will last though.  Are any of you watching Love Island?  The producers are getting so mean to the "celebrities" I am surprised that none of them have walked.  They are really do their best to stir things up.

Sherrie - No I don't think you are being flippant at all about baby aspirin being the answer to our prayers.  In fact that was exactly what happened to me.  Four years and nothing but the first cycle ever I too the baby aspirin I got pregnant.  So at the time of my miscarriage I thought great at least I should be able to get pregnant again.  But no it is not that easy - here I am 5 months later still waiting to ovulate.  Besides that I am worried my problems run a bit deeper than the blood clotting thingy.  I have read that a sore throat / hot flushes /shivers in the 2ww can be a sign of natural killer cells and I had all of these on the exact same day of the 2WW on both of my last two FETS.  Maybe that was a coincidence I thought but when I was about 5 weeks pregnant the sore throat came and lasted around 3 weeks and went away with my pregnancy symptoms.  Now that may all be a coincidence but then again it might not and I am happy to pay out so I know one way or another, hence the appointment at the ARGC.  Hope you are well, your due date doesn't seem so far off now.

Choccy - BA is baby aspirin and, despite all I have said above, the jury is still out on whether or not it is advisible to take it when ttc.  The ISIS don't advise one way or another and just leave it to us to make our own decisions.  Obviously it is up to you but I would have thought that as you don't have any fertility problems, then you don't actually need it.  As for alcohol I think I usually stopped drinking when I started stimming but I really don't think a glass of wine here and there is a problem at any stage. Certainly during the downreg stage I would drink what I want.  I do feel for you having to take those drugs on the plane (it is a shame you couldn't have sniffed for stimms as some people do).  I guess you have no choice but it is worrying (especially as I have read that BA have lost 10,000 suitcases so far).

Liz - I am sorry you didn't get to see the heartbeat at the scan as you now have another 2WW to go through before you get the reassurance you need.  But I just want to say that I totally agree with what the others say in that it is quite normal not to be able to pick up the heartbeat at that stage - sometimes you can, sometimes you can't.  It is a shame they have made you wait two weeks for another scan though or not given you the reassurance of repeat betas.  I honestly don't think they realise how much we worry even if it is all unnecessary worry.

Lisa - They do say a house move is one of the most stressful events in your life and it sounds like yours is living up to that.  I also can't believe they haven't got the deposit sorted out yet!!!!  Hope all goes well from now.  Have you got your OPK++ yet?

Cathie - How are you now?  Hope you are not feeling too down.  Did you manage to get a follow-up sorted out?

Have a nice weekend everybody.  Looks like the weather is going to be awful (had some towels on the line for days now) so won't be up to much.  And if I don't post for a few days you will know it is computer trouble.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for your positive messages they made me feel much better. they said they can't do it earlier than 10 days as they want to be sure that the heart beat is there. so coz it's bankholiday we have to wait. I am now trying not to think about it to much. I am defiantly feel sick if i don't eat regularly and i am getting tired more now so that must be good eh!!!!

Lisa:
How disappointing for you hun, you could of done a monitored cycle this time after all. Hope all goes well in 3 weeks. have you ovulated yet?

cathie:
How you doing hun? have you booked your follow up appointment. I don't recommend the swiss lady who is there at the mo coz she doesn't seem to read whats been happening to you. we had her for ours and we had to tell her what had happened and what we wanted to do next. and it cost £90 for us to do that.

Tidds:
Not long tell your 4d scan hun, do you get a dvd with that too? how cool would that be. Have you thought of any names yet?

Sam:
What a pain about your computer really annoying when that happens. Are you doing the ovulation tests this month? Hope your towels get dry so ha ha

Choccy:
what drugs are you taking? are you going to do your injections or is dh going to help mine did he loaded the syringe for me as i was paranoid about air bubbles in it. 

take care all
Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone had a good weekend,  we went to see the Tractor Boys on Saturday which was good then yesterday we were out all day so it was nice to get away from all these boxes!!!!

Liz - Hope your ok and not worrying too much,  what date is your scan?  the sickness sounds good and feeling tired so you've got all the signs hun.  Yes ov'd on Saturday so at least this month i know i've hit the right time - Back to the old shaggathon again  

Sam- Hope you are feeling better and that computer gets better soon too,  its such a pain when they go wrong isnt it i rely on mine so much now dont know what i'd do with out it,  Yes they do say housemoving is one of the most stressful things but its funny since all my infertility nothing is as bad or as stressful as that so i find i handle other things a lot better..... whats the old saying "whatever dont kill you makes you stronger" or is that just a load of old Bo**ocks!!! 

Choccy - I took those Zita West Vits for a while but got so sick of taking them 3 times a day too so i'm back to just folic acid now.  Not long for you now  

Cathie - How are you?  Are you doing ok?  I went to see the Tractor Boys on Saturday and had a great time, got the bug now and want to go again but i havent got a season ticket so have to beg and borrow instead.  1st half wasnt very good but 2nd half was better.  

Don;t know what i'm going to do now BB is over   

Well better get on
love Lisa x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Peeps
Not much to say really - haven't been doing much, just work.
Start injections tomorrow, i'm taking pill for another 4 days (no idea why), but am going to be on Buserelin injections 0.25 then 0.5 then Puregon injections 200 (they might change the doses a  bit though as I go along), only have to have 4 scans althogether so am quite pleased as it is such a trek from where we live.
Have pregnyl as the tigger injection - but that seems ages away yet!
Egg  collecting hopefully 13th Sept (if I get enough), i've now started to panic that i won't have enough of them as am sharing them out!
I'm taking some days off for egg collection, days inbetween and have a weekend before I go back to work on the Monday (but can change if I need to).
I feel really calm about it all, and am trying not to get stressed out about anything.
I go away Weds morning for a week so am looking forward to that - am going to a friends wedding and will also be able to see my family (as they live orkney islands).  Dh isn't coming as he has just had 2 weeks off and needs to be at work.

Lisa - good luck  at least you can keep trying!  hope your house move gets going for you soon.
Sam - thanks for the message, I don't think i'll take the baby aspirin as i'm not sure it would do anything for me.
I know i've already got the boys but it's really hard as my hubby has no children,(I have a horrendous ex who constantly rubs his nose in it) I think he feels that our chances are much better than I think they are of us being sucessful with the ivf.  I feel under a huge amount of pressure for it to work for us.  I have been told by the clinic that our chances are exactly the same as anyone else having ivf.  Will just have to see what happens.  It all seems such a lottery.

Well better try and get something done, take care everyone and i'll be back after my hols (in the rain!!! and wind!! as it's cold up there!).
Choccy x x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Just a quick one to day as computer still as slow as a snail.  

Choccy - Have a great hols.  I'm also away from Saturday.  Good luck with those injections.  BTW - it may have been a typo but I started out on 0.5 Burelesin and this was reduced to 0.25 when I started on the stimms.  This is pretty standard so if not a typo maybe you should check that one.

Sam


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi 
Just a quickie as am supposed to be packing!
Have started injections today (it hurt!), 0.5 until stimming then reduced to 0.25, typed it in wrong before!
Thanks
Choccy x x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Its quiet on here at the moment........ where is everyone?

Choccy - Have a good holiday!!  sorry injections hurt - were are you jabbing?  you'll soon get used to them.

No news really - Got a pee stick positive on Day 18 so we shall see what happens this month and how long my cycle will be this month 

Byeeeeeeee
Lisa


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well it is a sad sad world because I am actually very envious of you Lisa simply for your positive pee stick.  I can handle the news of a pregnancy well but hearing about someone getting a +OPK is much harder (obviously because this is my goal at the moment).  Haven't seen one since February!  OK enough of feeling sorry for myself.  Good luck with this cycle Lisa.  Are you going to test early?

Choccy - I personally found the belly much the best place to inject.  But even in that area you have have to find a good spot as one patch can hurt and but an inch away from that and you don't find a thing.

Liz - I can understand now the clinic not bringing you back for a full 2 weeks as even at 7 weeks sometimes they may not be able to see a heartbeat and I suppose that could potentially bring you even more stress.    At least at 8 weeks things will be more conclusive.  How are you feeling now?

Cathie - How are you?

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girl's

I've been working 11 hours days this week just to get 4 days over the week end! I'm still feeling sick if i don't eat so three regular meals for me now. And some nice snacks. But i have not put on any weight which i thought i would coz all i seem to do is snack. I am tired and i sleep well soundly but with work i think i would do any way.

Lisa:
well done on your positive so it's lots of love making for you then. ha ha. is the move still going through?

Sam:
Do they know why your not ovulating? I have some clomid if you want that to kick start you. how are you feeling over your bug?

choccy:
have a great holiday?

Cathie:
How are you? doing anything nice for the bankholiday?

Take care all
Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

everybody.

Liz - not long to go till the next scan now. It sounds like you've got the right symptoms which is good. Being able to eat loads without putting on weight sounds great. I'm dieting but still managed to put on weight. I hope you manage to get some rest over the weekend. I've got an odd weekend. It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow so we're both off, then I'm working Saturday and Monday with Sunday off the day job to make chocolate for next weeks market.

Sam - Are you feeling better now? Enjoy your time away.

Lisa - Good news on your positive.    I'm glad you enjoyed the match last week, and you brought us some luck as it's the only game we didn't lose. Are you going to get to another match soon? We need the points   I still haven't made it this season and think the game against Southampton will be my first. I grew up in Southampton and my sister is a big Saints fan (calls me a traitor for becoming a tractor girl tho I only got into footie when I started watching Town) so it's my family's own derby match. Can't wait. 

Any news on the move? It must be awful to have everything hanging in the balance because of someone not coming clean about having the deposit arranged.

Choccy - have a good holidy. 

Tidds - you ok?

I'm having an up and down week which is why I've not been on. I had a family party on Saturday and whilst I enjoyed seeing my aunts and cousins I hadn't realised there would be a group of v young children, including a baby, there and it twisted the knife a little on the bfn. I'm fine around my friends and their children, they know all about the tx etc, but I didn't know the people on Saturday so they didn't know I'd be sensitive about them talking babies etc. I've tried avoiding ff for a few days as reading the cycle buddies board reminds me that it's all over for us this time. I know I shouldn't go on there if it makes me upset but want to see how the others testing around now got on. But at the end of the day I can't do without the support from you guys though so I'm back. We decided to wait for our follow up as DH says he wants some time to sort things in his mind before we look at things again. I'm fine with that so will wait till the 12th. I have loads of questions noted down though so Dr D'Angelo may wish we'd gone to someone else.

I joined weightwatchers last week and today was my first  . I seemed to have lost some weight just before I started dieting and I've tried hard to stick to counting the points, turned down food I'd like because it would blow everything, and taken the dog out for walks when I really want to veg in front of the telly. But I've still put on weight.  I don't get it at all. Usually I'd give up at this stage but I'm fairly sure losing weight will raise our chances of another tx working so will try to turn to celery instead of chocolate. I read Fit for Fertility by Michael Dooley (Poundbury Clinic) which has a load of interesting stuff about getting your body in the right shape for ttc and what foods you should be eating to get the right vitamins to aid conception. It's helping me stay focussed and even if I'm not losing weight yet I've been eating far healthier food all week than I have in ages.  

Best get back to work I suppose. I'm doing job interviews today and only had a bit of time to come on because the first candidate didn't turn up. Normally I'd be annoyed but a cup of tea and coming on here has made me feel better. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Cathie - Happy anniversary tomorrow! Doing anything nice?  I think the next time i can get to a match is the 9th Sept one cos i think DH's mate is on holiday then so i can borrow his ticket! Your family derby one will be good!  Chased up the solicitors again yesterday and everyone is chasing the 1st time buyer but still dont feel confident in everyone doing there job properly as cannot believe we got to that late stage without being told the truth about the deposit!
I know how you feel about parties and being surrounded by kids its not fair is it and i feel like everyone i know has got kids and thats all they talk about (apart from one of my friends) and i end up distancing myself from them.  Good luck with the weightwatchers it does work but when i started it took me 2 weeks to start loosing and then all of a sudden it kicked in i think it took a while for my body to get used to it.

Liz - 11 Hour days!!! you poor thing don't tire yourself out too much hun,  Is it your scan next Thursday?  sounds good all that snacking and no weight gain.

Sam - Sorry i made you envious matey,  What day are you on now?  When are you testing from?  How about booking in for a monitored cycle to see whats going on next month you might get some answers that way.  No not testing early i'll wait the 14 days and see what happens, to be quite honest i dont ever think its going to happen for me,  not being negative its just that my thinking is changing not sure why,  Don't know whether it is the housemove and a lots going on in my life at the moment  

Well not much going on with me apart from being surrounded by boxes and looking around thinking theres so much to do and i can't start on anything until we exchange  Went for a job the other day which seems really good so keeping my fingers crossed that i get that one.  

Well better get off
love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Cathie - Happy anniversary!  I am sorry you had a difficult weekend - I can just imagine how hard it must have been - family party is a bit of a no no at this stage.  An IVF cycle really is such a rollercoaster.  I don't know if you're like me but at the stimming stage I feel on quite a high really.  Full of hope I guess.  I actually enjoy it and if you come on a board like this you feel really close to all the others that are stimming.  Then comes the 2ww which is really hard and anxious time but you still have hope and that close connection with others on the board.  But come test day everything changes, the relationships on the thread can break up what ever the result and I think if you get a BFN not only do you have that to deal with but you also lose the close connections you had.  But at least with us on the ISIS thread we are here to support each other the whole time, whether cycling or not or pregnant or not (even if that might be hard sometimes).  Good luck with the weightwatchers.  I think I will join you when I get back from my hols.  Won't be joining weightwatcher but I'd like to lose a few pounds in case I do cycle again (about half a pound).  I meant to ask all of you if anyone wanted to be my weight watcher cycle buddy. That Michael Dooley book sounds very interesting I'd like a copy.  Are there any particular important points that you could repeat or should I buy a copy?

Liz - Good luck for your scan next week.  The lack of ovulation is a PCOS thing it's just that for the last couple of years I have been ovulating regularly.  Seems the m/c must have tipped my hormones or something.  It may still happen this cycle yet though.

Lisa - Hope the move is coming along well now. When is D day?

Tidds - Hi.

Well I'm off to finish the ironing.  I'm off to Lowestoft for a week on Saturday so won't be online again till after my hols.  Have a good week everybody.  It may seem a bit quiet what with two of us away at the same time.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi peep's,

At last i have some time off!!!! Well the sickness is getting stronger, although i am not being sick thank god!! i feel sick most of the time between meals. i have also had a headache for the last couple of days so am hoping this is all positive things and all will be well on Thursday, I'm still really scared and don't know how i will cope when we get there i will be so nervous.

Cathie:

Sorry you had a hard weekend with the party. I am the same especially when i see dh playing with kids it just hurts so much thinking it might never happen. But it will for all of us and when it does we will be the best parents ever!!!!!!

Lisa:

Hope you get the new job. That would be good a new job, new house and a bfp all in the same month!!!! Are you planning another holiday this year? we are thinking that all being well we would like to go to Las Vegas in January as one last holiday before the baby then it will be butlins after that ha ha!  Did i say Isis have not billed us for the icsi which is worth £850 so we are keeping quiet and maybe they have forgotten.

Tidds:

Can you remember when you stopped taking the cyclogest, cause i hate it and can't wait to finish with the stuff. not long till your 4d scan now, Where are you having it done?

Hope you all have a good weekend

Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Liz - Glad the sickness is getting stronger these are great signs and must make you feel more confident,  Thursday must seem ages away but it will soon be round and then your mind will be at rest and you can start enjoying it.  i really feel for you on Thursday and will be thinking of you - Good luck!!!!!!
I dont know why but this always happens with me everything all comes at once it has been the same throughout my life i go through stages of nothing happening and then all of a sudden i'm bombarded 
it sounds like Isis have forgotton mate so keep stum as normally they bill everyting before you have it........about time someone got something free - well done 

Cathie - Did you have a nice anniversary?  Do anything?  Got a good result last night at footie - Did you see it?  We watched on Tv wot a good match.

Sam - Hope you have a good holiday!

Well not much doing this weekend, we are clearing out the loft (Bore Alert!!!!!)

Bye for now
lisa x


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey everyone hope your enjoying your last Bank Holiday until Christmas   Scary!! Where has the summer gone??

Liz - glad the sickness is getting stronger   you will soon be fed up with it and dying for it to end!  I can totally sympthasise with the cyclogest - horrible stuff and I am afraid I had to take it until I was 12 weeks. Good luck for Thursday god that has come round quick - or has it??  We have our 3/4D scan on Saturday so will let you all know if we find out the sex! Sorry I can't wait anymore just want to know so I can choose my names and buy some boy or girl stuff, also fed up with people predicting my bump - ooh your high that means boy or ooh you all front that means girl - what the hell do you know!!!!   Sorry about that outburst!!!

Sam - have a good holiday god you deserve one lovey x

Lis - good luck with all the moving prep and the baby dancing    Are you taking BA

Choccy - good luck on the cycle hon - are you injecting in your tum as much easier than leg and are you using the pen When do you start stimms??

Cathie - hope your doing ok hon, I used to dread family do's as lots of neices and nephews, no one really understands how it feels so you make sure you do what you have to do to preserve your feelings even if it seems selfish. I used to avoid things which made things difficult sometimes between me and DH but that is normal I suppose. Take care hon xx

Er who else? Oh god brain has gone hi to everyone else and sorry about the personals.

Well I have been feeling quite crappy this weekend - got a bit of cold but can only take paracetamol. Also not sleeping to well waking every few hours - 12 weeks to go and I must say they can't go quick enough!!  We are starting the nursery tomorrow decided to be brave!! 6 weeks left at work and I will not be sorry to leave  

We that's about it from me will check in again in a few days - take care all Love Sherrie xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Well i'm not happy!!!  AF turned up this morning  8 days after ov!!!!  god knows why i've gone back to short leutel phase again i thought the Metformin had sorted this out  
Felt a bit ratty yesterday and thought no it cant be already and there it was this morning.  Feel really fed up with keep trying every month and not getting anywhere!!
Sorry for the rant girls  

Hope everyone's having a good break
Lisa


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick message for Lisa - sorry AF turned up what a downer and so frustrating no wonder your totally hacked off. Just wanted to say hang in there, my friend tried for 6 years and fell on metformin after about a year of being on it so maybe it takes a while to regulate, how long you been on it now??

Take care lovey x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Tidds

Been on the Met now for about 5 months so maybe it does take a while to kick in but just soooooooooooooooooo fed up with the dissappointment every month and just pinning all my hopes on some type of miracle, still i know i will feel better soon and hopefully it will work for me soon before i go insane!!!! 

Take care
love Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -   sorry to hear about   turning up early. It must be really frustrating that the metformin is taking it's time to kick in.  How are things apart from that? Has the first time buyer got the deposit together yet? Any news on the job?

Sam - not sure when you're back. I hope you had a good time. I'll sort out the interesting bits from the Michael Dooley book and put it on the thread in the next day or so. Once DH has read it I'm happy to lend it out if you'd like to borrow it. The main bits are diet and fitness affecting chances of conceiving. He lists all the good foods to eat and what to avoid. Out goes the diet drinks and in come nuts and seeds!

Liz - not long to go to the scan now. How are you holding up?

Tids/Choccy   Did you have a good bank holiday weekend?

Doing better this week - not difficult as I can't remember ever feeling as low as I did last. Thanks for all the messages of support. Friday was terrible, and I felt even worse for being completely out of it on our anniversary so dh was on eggshells. He bought me a gorgeous dress to wear at Naylor's testimonial dinner, but it was too small and I had to change it which led me into another crisis about my weight. It wasn't DH's fault and he did his best to reassure me but I was in too dark a place to hear properly. A really sweet woman in the shop kept saying I looked gorgeous in the dress but all I wanted to do was sit down and cry. Thankfully Ipswich won - about time - which started me off looking at things a bit more positively. Them being on Sky meant we had a nice lunch out and watched the match in the evening. I quite enjoyed it as it was the first time we sat down together in ages without having something else to do at the same time. 

After all that we had a busy weekend working and then starting to get things ready for the next onslaught of markets etc. We're doing the farmers market at Jimmy's farm on Saturday so I'm busy making chocolate in any spare moment. If anyone ends up going there (we're only there till 12 when my sister takes over so I can go to the match at Portman Rd) there will be freebies for ISIS ladies. Hopefully being busy will help the diet along. Despite my crisis I haven't given in yet so I'm praying for a shift in the right direction by the end of the week. 

Sorry for rambling on so long. 

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girl's,

Well was going mad over the weekend so got dh to ring Isis this morning to see if we could go in today, they said we could.  
We saw Fiona, baby in the right place with healthy heart beat she said i was 7w4d so lost a couple of days  but that would explain why we didn't get the heart beat last time. So i am officially discharged from Isis  . So got to make an appointment to go to gp's. hope i haven't offended any one but i wanted to share my news with you guys.

Lisa:

I'm sorry AF arrived hun  This process is so cruel but just be sure that it will happen for you. Any news on the job hope it's good news for you deserve it.

Tidds:

Sorry to here you can't sleep must be sooo annoying when thats what you want to do the most. I don't blame you finding out the sex, i want too but dh is dead against it so have to respect him and not find out, but have plenty of time to change his mind  tho   starting the nursery must be so exciting. Hope the scan goes well.

cathie:

Sorry you were down on you anniversary, i must say your dh sounds like one in a million you are very lucky. I like Jimmy's farm been there a couple of times but not for ages, am at work in the morning so would miss you but may be another time, his sausages are to die for!!!

Choccy:

Can't remember when you get back but hope you had a nice time. You must have your first scan soon how exciting i like this stage of ivf, so nice seeing the follies grow.

Sam:

hope your having a nice time hun xx

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls another day off sick for me due to not sleeping and I am bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Liz- yey congrats lovey what a relief and that explains why you didn't see the hb at first scan, I had a good feeling though - well done!!

Cathie - sorry your weekend was not so good and you was down. I can relate to that place of darkness it is truely awful wouldn't wish it on anyone so hope you stay on the up. Where is Jimmy's farm I must go there never been maybe will pop along Saturday although will be in afternoon so will not meet you  , will definitely have to try your chocolate though!!!!

Lis - hope your ok any news on the job front? What do you do again? I always find the reed website good when job hunting are you looking online

Choccy - where are you hope your doing ok

Sam -  hope you had a good holiday x

Love Sherrie xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Peeps
Just a wee note as have just got back from sunny Orkney.
Go for my first scan today but still got af?? will they still do the scan?
Have to start stimms injections today too.  Am getting used to the injections though, although was treated a bit suspiciously by the airport people when my bag got looked at!
Not had too bad a time on the down reg stuff - some headaches and feeling a bit sick but not too bad really.  Have to remember to drink lots of water (yuk as not that keen).  
Liz - pleased that all is well with you - you must be so pleased.
Everyone else -  hope you are getting on ok, wish I could wave some sort of magic wand for all of us for good news, i'm sure we will get there in the end though.
Take care, got to go to sort out injections.
choccy x x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Liz - Well chuffed for you mate, you must be so relieved and you can finally enjoy it without so much worry i'm glad they let you go early.

Cathie - Wheres Jimmys Farm?  Would love to come one weekend and sample your choccs and meet you,  Sorry you felt so bad on your anniversary i think sometimes those days are worse cos you look back at your life more and what you've been through,  i look at my wedding pics and i had no idea then the journey we would be going through and we both look so happy on that day and i often say to DH "where did that happy girl go"

Choccy - Glad you had a good hols,  yes they will still do the scan as i had this on my 2nd ivf - Good luck!!

Tidds - Hope your sleeping gets better hun. I do admin work but also qualified in Reflexology, Reiki, Massage but not doing that for a living.

No news on jobs yet still waiting to hear from the one last week,  Just heard from the Estate agents and the 1st time buyer has the deposit but has put in a personal cheque!!!!   Wot a idiot!!!!  So we now have to wait for that to clear so we should exchange Mon/Tuesday and Complete on Friday 8th - Fingers crossed and all that.

Well better get on and start ringing around
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz -    I'm so pleased you had a good scan and can now focus on being pregnant and looking forward to being a mum.  

Lisa - your first time buyer sounds a complete idiot   Who sends a personal cheque in a house move? At least there's a date to look forward to now. How are you feeling today?

Choccy - the holiday sounds nice. I had the same thing with af still lurking when I had the scan. I was a bit panicked as it turned up late so called ISIS and they said that as long as there's been one full day of af then they go ahead with the scan even if she's still around. 

Tidds - hope you got some sleep last night. It's so frustrating being tired all the time but still not being able to get any/enough sleep. Have you tried watching Lost - works for me every time   

Jimmy's farm is just off the A14 at Whersted. If you go up the A12, turn right onto the A14 and it's the first exit - just before the Orwell bridge. Hang a right and it's well signposted. Tidds, I'll leave a list of names for my sister so she can give freebies out even if I'm gone. I'm v nervous of her taking over the stall as she won't listen to what we tell her and goes off on her own explanations of things which can be completely wrong. Luckily my neighbour is chaperoning her (unless she gets sidetracked by the cute smoked cheese guys) so she shouldn't do too much damage. And at the end of the day it's leave her in charge or miss out on all those lovely ex Town players and I find Marcus Stewart impossible to resist.

Best get back to work so I can leave at a decent time and get back to the chocolate production. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi grils

Hows it going?  Did anyone see Dr Lower on the news last night?  He was talking about the IVF and obesity thing it was really weird seeing him on the tv.

Cathie - Still feeling fed up with the whole fertility thing i've been reading the moving on boards and they seem to be helping me a bit.  I'll pop up to Jimmys one weekend once i'm settled in the new house,  just found out that the people on the top of the chain are on holiday on the 8th so it looks like it could be the 14th for completion - Wot a mare!!!!!  

Bye for now peeps
Lisa


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies,
I have just got back from the gp's getting the stuff for the midwife, it seems so real now!! But Isis were meant to be sending a letter to say i need cyclogest but it hadn't arrived yet. so they are going to fax it to them so they can order them in, i run out on Monday. it's funny tho coz my bill came for the last lot of cyclogest this morning!!! still nothing about the icsi fingers crossed eh!!

Lisa:

What a pain about the people on holiday, sooo annoying for you. We are looking to move not looking forward to it. I'm sorry your feeling down at the mo about treatment and stuff but don't give up it will happen I'm sure.
I only saw the news later about the ivf thing, i do think people who smoke should have to wait longer as they can help them selves but with obesity some just can't loose the weight when they want to.

Choccy:

glad you had a nice break. Good luck with your scan today, i was still on when i had my first scan to. The stimming part is the best bit i think as you get to see things growing and moving forward. It will be ec before you know it.

Cathie:

I hope you have a fab time at the football at the weekend, you will have to sneaks some pics on your mobile at the do later.

Tidds;

how you doing hun? just a quick question did your midwife get to here the heartbeat at your first visit? Not long till our 4d scan now!!!

take care all
Liz xxx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey all how are we all doing??

Liz - it wasn't my booking in appt they listened to the heartbeat I am sure I was about 14 weeks or something  Mind you I hired a doppler from the internet so I can listen to it whenever I want - about 16.99 a month then after 6 months it is yours so I keeping mine then will see after on ebay!

Hope everyone had good weekends sorry didn;t get to Jimmys farm was too busy! Well we had our 4D scan on Saturday and it was amazing, well worth it and it revealed we are having a........

BOY !!!!  

I was a bit shocked not sure why just didn't expect it and although happy feel a bit apprehensive as I am from family of girls, no brothers so bit worried about what to do with a boy?  Anyway we went and bought some blue, boyish things which made it more real and exciting, he did look well cute on the scan i'll try and post a pic but I am not very good at that sort of thing! You are the only people we are telling no family or friends until he is born so it is our little secret, me and DH nearly slipped up a few times by saying he but no one cottoned on!!!!

That was the highlight of the weekend really, had nephews birthday party Saturday afternoon, 21 adults and 21 kids so that was hectic!!!  Today doing normal stuff like shopping and washing - back to work tomorrow - how boring!!!

What you all been up to then - it's a bit quiet on here you must all be busy bees!!

Love Sherrie. xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well I'm back after a rather non-eventful (though good all the same) week..  It all started with a bit of drama though as we had booked (all 13 of us) two caravans at a campsite near Lowestoft and when we got there (2.5 hour drive) we found they had double booked us and they only had one caravan available for us.  It was there mistake and they were very apologetic and frantically phoned round trying to find us alternative accommodation.  Because it was BH weekend there were no availability anywhere nearby so we ended up with another 70 mile journey to Clacton.  Now no offence to Clacton but as it is more or less our nearest coastal resort and we have all spent many the day there it really was the last place on earth we would have chosen to go to but all it worked out OK in the end and now we are just hoping for some sort of compensation.  Couldn't believe it when on the trip from Lowestoft to Clacton we drove past the road to the ISIS and one day we went to Colchester zoo.  If I had had means of contacting you all maybe we could have met up!  Glad to see there has been some good news on the board.

Sherrie - That is a fabulous photo.  It seems almost scary to me seeing in such detail what is inside of you and so precious.  It must have been amazing.  Congrats on it being a boy, I think that is great being as you are a family of girls.  I am too.  

Liz - Congrats to you too.  I saw straightaway from your ticker that you got to see the heartbeat.  Hopefully you will be able to relax now.

Lisa - I am sorry your AF came worryingly early again.  What did Mr Lower say about that?  Hope the house move goes smoothly from now.

Choccy - Good luck with the scan.  I am glad you are coping with the injections well.

Cathie - Hope you are OK now.  Everytime you mention your choccies I start to feel really like I need a fix.  When is your follow - up?

Well I tried to do a ticker at the bottom of my signature (count down to my appointment at the ARGC - only 8 days now) but as you can see for some reason it is not working.  anyone have any idea why?

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well i have a cold which is the worst as i have a cough too and am worried it might disturb the baby, also I'm the one who uses all the remedies going and now all i can have is paracetamol!!

Sam:

What a cock up by them, I'd want a full refund for messing you around so much. But I'm glad it turned out to be not to bad in the end. Not long till your appointment now, bet your getting excited now.

Lisa:

Hope you had a good weekend end hun.

Tidds:

The picture is so amazing hun, you must be so pleased. i am so going to have one done. where did you go for it? wow a Boy!! all my friends have boys they are so sweet. It must be so nice to be able to go out and get boy stuff.

Choccy:

How was your scan? when do you have your first stim scan?

Cathie:

How was the football, was it really nice in the evening seeing all thous footballers up close?

take care 
Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Tidds - Your picture is amazing and so clear, you must be over the moon and to see your baby in such detail is fab!!!  Congrats on having a baby boy - thought of any names yet?

Liz - Sorry your feeling unwell, hope your better soon

Cathie - How did the testemonial do go?  

Sam - Good to have you back matey,  Your holiday sounds a right c**k up!!!  At least you made the most of it though.  Not long till your appointment now - willthey do tests on this one or just consultation?  Well my af was early and i have now been on for a week now and still bleeding which is worrying me more (think i may have had another early m/c)  either that or my system is well and truley up the creak (Don't know why as ov normally)  Going to leave it all till after we move and then do another monitored cycle.

Choccy - Good luck for your treatment - whens your scan?

Bye for now girls
Lisa


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lisa - did you do a test?

Sam


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey all how we doing?

Thanks for all your messages - feel a bit more confident now about the boy thing, well I need to get bloomin used to it!!!

Sam - I cannot believe you were in Clacton!!!!! That is where I work and most of my family live and yes I agree it is GRIM! You definitely deserve a refund girl!!!!! Ticker working now I see!

Lis - could your cycle be the metformin? Just seems strange and very very frustrating for you - do you chart at all?? Just wondered if you did s you could show Dr Lower a few months worth? Sorry not much help I know 

Choccy - hope things are going well when do you start stimms??

Liz - I can totally sympathise I have just got over a cough and cold - so irritating esp at night when it kept me awake . Try plain honey and lemon linctus from Boots and also strepsils but only 2 per day allowed (I saved these for the night time). Also I made my own lemsip with a thick slice of lemon, teaspoon of honey and teaspoon sugar. Leave lemon in and then take 2 paracetamol - it does make you feel better, hope it helps hon 

Cathie - how did the market stool go??

Hope everyone else good sorry if I have missed anyone. xxx [br]: 4/09/06, 16:18Oops just realised how I spelt stool!!! I mean't stall


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sam - Did a test this morning its negative -i really did not want to go through that again the same thing happened last time we moved, 5 days before moving i was taken into hospital,  i really have no idea whats going on, its like the Met has stopped working? i had early periods with a short leutel phase before met, hope its just a one of this month - its soooooooooo frustrating


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Peeps
Just reading everyones messages, 

Sam - can't believe you had such a yucky time with the caravan business! Lowestoft though for a break?? hubby works there -  (about 5 mins from the camp site), I went to college there but never think of anyone going there on holiday! it's too near for us to go (bit like you getting to Clacton really!!).

Lisa - Sorry you seem to be being messed about with af   hope things get back to normal for you soon.

Tidds - your baby looks so clear!! you must be so excited.

Well i'm still having injections - buserelin in the morning and puregon in the evening, have been on stimms ones for a week now - have first stimms scan tomorrow, am really nervous that there will be nothing to see, don't feel any different apart from feeling a bit "heavy" down there as if af will start soon.  Feel tired too but think that is just normal for me.  I keep trying to drink lots of water, am also trying to eat more protein but it's hard!! not a milk fan or milkshakes to whey to go stuff is wasted on me.  I asked sarah when I was at the clinic for baseline scan if I should be doing anything to help and she said no, just carry on as normal - didn't even mention drinking more or anything.  I'm getting nervous now, as realised egg collection and putting back is next week  - I keep worrying whether we will have enough eggs as i'm giving some to the other lady.
Also i'm using the autoinjector but sometimes it doesn't put all the dose in - leaves 1-1 1/2 ml behind so have to inject again into tummy to make sure I get all the dose - any one else had this?  it's sore having 2 injections each time as the injector isn't working!! tum is all bruised already.
I'm also panicking about egg collection - how painful is it? - truthful responses please!! as i'd rather know than get a nasty shock on the day!
Well had better go, am going to cut the grass as it's been ages since it's been done and it's really long.
Take care
Choccy x x x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Choccy, I didn't realise you were so far into the stimming.  I honestly don't know what you mean by the autoinjector sometimes not putting all the dose in.  It certainly never happened to me.  It may be too late now but you probably should have asked for another injector.  Re EC.  I have to admit that for me it was painful but having said this somehow or other I managed to fall asleep during the process!!  The drugs they give you make you very sleepy and because of them you really do remember much about the whole process afterwards.  All I can remember is the beginning and the end and that it hurt.  But I think in my case this was because I have PCOS and so many enlarged follies.  Most people say it doesn't hurt.  I was more worried about saying something stupid during the procedure because I have heard from a lot of people that the drugs can do that.  But I wouldn't worry about having it done again.  Fear of the unknown is the worst.

Lisa - I am sorry you had to go through the agony of getting a negative HRT.  Crazily I ended up doing the same today.  For the past few days I have had a lot of aching in my uterus along with a tickly throat and these are familiar symptoms from the 2WW on several of my IVFs.  Course it was negative.  I never really expected it to be positive and putting myself through that just put me on a downer.  In your case, I honestly think there is something going on that has made your AF come early (course I don't know what - there are probably a few reasons) but it is SO early that I doubt it is anything that the Metformin can prevent etc.  I think that our clinics should start scanning us in the 2WW as well as during stimms, maybe then they would learn a little more about what is happening to us.  What happened previously then (hospital)?  Are you still bleeding?  Are you still taking the BA?

Liz/Cathie/Sherrie - Hi

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Sam - Sorry you had to go through the negative downer too,  I'm still on the BA Its so sad that you know its going to be negative but you just have that little glimmer of maybe.  The previous hospital thing was when they found the sac but no heartbeat they told me to get it all taken away the next day and i NEVER want to go through that again.  I'm just having brown stuff now (sorry TMI) that is now 10 days!!!  Its so depressing isnt it when your body doesnt do what you want it to do. Could i be going through my change??  I think your right that they should be scanning us in 2ww as this is when our problem is, I don't want to be negative but i just can't seem to see my future with my own child do you know where i'm coming from.  I was even looking at the surrogacy website yesterday.  Have you had AF yet or still waiting?  

Choccy - Good luck with scan today hope you've got lots of follies!  I would mention the autoinjector they have them down at Isis and they might be able to give you a new one.  Honest truth with EC - My 1st one was painful and i said i didnt want to go through it again but i did and my 2nd one i didnt feel a thing now i dont know whether because the 1st one was so painful and i kept going on about that that they gave me more drugs on the 2nd one.  But on the first one i was lying there going on about "Going Trucking" later on that day so i was out of my head   I think maybe if you expect the worse its never as bad as what you think and they do look after you at Isis and make sure your ok. Good luck.

Hi to everyone else

Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well i have a good tickley cough now is stopping me from sleeping so am a right moody cow!!!!

Sam:

Not long now hun, what time is your appointment? hope they are encouraging on the tests they are able to do for you.
Sorry you did a test and it was negative.

Lisa:

I'm so sorry your cycle is so messed up and there is no reason for it to happen this time. Have you thought of having a second opinion like sam or more tests done?

Choccy:

The first scan is always scary what you are feeling is normal, your symptoms sound very good though. As for EC I'm afraid i don't have anything positive to say about it, the last one i had i felt everything and cried from start to finish dh said when i tensed up my heart rate shot up so he new it hurt then. I did have 30 follies and was very tender before hand so i do think that made i worst. Having dh in there holding my hand made it all bearable and the end result makes it a small thing to go through. But remember everyone is different you will probably find it a breeze. Also the staff were lovely.

Tidds:

thanks for thous tips hun, i was wondering if i could take any thing course the more i cough the worst my thoart is. Not long left at work now is it!!!

Cathie: 

how you doing?

take care

Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well I am so bored this morning that this is the second time I have logged on just hoping that someone will have posted and that I'd have something to read.  So thanks.

Me doing the HPT was totally stupid because I never even got a +OPK so really and truly I don't know where I am in my cycle.  I do feel as though AF will hit me soon though and I am hoping it will do so by Monday so I'll be the right place in my cycle to do any blood tests they may wish.  My appointment is at 12.30.

Choccy - It seems that Liz, Lisa and me have all had tough experiences of EC.  But please don't let this scare you as from all the reading I have done (and I remember posting a similar question as yours once ) this is unusual.  Most people describe it as simply uncomfortable (like a smear) rather than painful.  Like Liz said I had lots of follies and my ovaries were already painful so maybe that is why I felt it more.  But they do look after you.

Lisa - Yes I feel exactly as you do and I think it is wise to consider all options even now.  A friend of mine is thinking of adopting from overseas, maybe Russia.  I don't know the inns and outs but this is certainly something I would consider.  My sister also once suggested she would act as surrogate for me but I really don't know about that.

Sam


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just a quick message
Just got back from the clinic and had the scan - 13 follies so far which Fiona was pleased about...... only thing was left ovary was ok to scan but right ovary was quite a bit higher up so she didn't get a very good view of it so could only count 4 follies on that one and TMI coming up here - she really had to push the scanner thing very hard up there to see it at all which was quite sore.  She said that it is normal to have one ovary higher than the other but that it might make the egg collection a bit more painful - as if I needed to know that!.  Well also got told off for mowing the grass yesterday and am under strict instructions from Fiona not to do anything strenuous at all - even hoovering so i'm not complaining about that!
Thanks to everyone for the answers about the egg collection - i'm hoping they will give me extra amounts of knocking out stuff as I told Fiona i'm not very good with pain at all and don't want to be jumping about when they are trying to get the eggs out.
Only other thing was that as they were checking my file they discovered that they can't find hubbys HIV results (they were fine but clinic can't find them).  So have to get him to ring GP so I can collect a copy for the clinic so I can take it in on Friday (when next scan is).
It all seems to be going so quickly but I suppose that is because I am on short protocol, couldn't imagine what being on the long one would be like - the downreg stuff was horrid - sicky and headaches all the time.  Now I just feel like i've eaten a huge roast dinner all the time and feel very heavy.
Well better go
Take care 
Choccy x x x x 
PS sorry this has been a me me me post just wanted to share my news - am thinking of you all though hope we all get the results we want  x x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Choccy - hope you're ok and the discomfort from the scan has settled. You've got a good number of follicles. I have high ovaries and had the same thing with the probe being sent so far up it was really painful so my sympathies are with you on that. With ec I had one painful and one ok. The first was painful as they had to poke around alot to get the eggs out, whereas this last one I barely noticed anything. As the others have said, ISIS are very good at looking after us and making sure we're as comfortable as possible. Apparently the last time around I had hiccups and was babbling alot and making dh laugh   

If ISIS can't give you a new autoinjector let me know as I still have both of mine and they worked fine. I can send one to you.

Sam/Lisa -   sorry you had a negative hpt. Even if you're expecting a -ve it's still horrible to get one. 

Liz - hot lemon and honey always sorts a sore throat for me. My dad used to pop a drop of whiskey in as well but I guess you can't have that at the moment. 

Tidds - what a great picture of the baby.

Sorry the personals are a bit short - so much has gone on since I last posted that I can't keep up. The last week has been manic and this is the first time I've had time to sit and actually write anything. 

Jimmy's farm went well. It was a quiet day according the women who organised the market but we still took a decent amount. The days leading up to Saturday were a blind panic though as we tried to get enough chocolates for the market, and the many bits for the testimonial. I was just putting my feet up for 5 mins having sent Matt off on the delivery run on Friday afternoon when he called to say the club wanted chocolates for a corporate golf day - today!! So every spare moment since then has been making chocolate golf balls and trying to find some nice packaging. We've also fitted in a trade fair at the NEC, a funeral (our next door neighbour who sadly died of pneumonia the week before last) and looking at houses in Felixstowe with the in laws.

The terstimonial and dinner dance were fun - though we didn't manage to meet any of the players properly before our taxi turned up, and the food was really poor. It was nice to have a night out with dh and let our hair down and the club haven't forgotten the promise of a photo with Naylor for our website so not meeting him on the night is ok.

Apologies for rambling on (again). Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just a quick message as am in a complete panic.
Last night had some bleeding - quite a bit TMI - enough to soak a panty liner and go through to trousers.  Tried ringing the clinic number last night but couldn't get anywhere so am waiting until they open this morning to ring.  Have been resting in bed and this morning bleeding has gone browny pink.  Am worried that this will be the end of the cycle for me, already.
Hubby not much help just kept saying not to worry!!! as if!!
I'm hoping it is because of all the pushing about with the scanner yesterday but am a bit panicky in case it's womb lining coming away or something.
Any one had anything similar happen?  i've read all the posts I can find on here about bleeding on stimms but not found anything of much use.
Will let you know later how I get on.
Thanks
Choccy x x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Choccy -   You said they poked around a lot so hopefully it's just something from that. Good luck with the clinic today, will be thinking of you.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Choccy - It has never happened to me but sounds very much like you said yourself - all that poking about.  I was quite surprised to hear that you were told no hoovering etc while on stimms - noone ever said that to me and I wish they had as it would have got me out of the housework for a while.

Hope all is OK.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Choccy - Any news from the clinic about the bleeding, its probably the poking around but i cant help much as i've never had that before.  Thinking of you mate and let us know what happens

Sam - I was reading an article about adopting overseas but it didnt really give u to much info not sure where to start,  You are lucky that your sister has offered to surrogate for you though, mine wouldnt even offer   it makes me a bit bitter really as she has her 2.4 family and she knows how desperate i am,  but maybe it would be a bad thing if she did it anyway.  I just think that i need to start looking at the other options now.

Liz - Hope your throat is better soon,  I was thinking of going back to see Dr Lower soon to see whats going on with my cycles but i was gonna try another monitored first but i really feel like i have spend the last 6 years going in circles and not getting anywhere.

Cathie - Glad the testimonial was fun, shame you didnt get to meet the players properly.  Sounds like your really busy at the moment,  are you going to Saturdays game?

Well better go
Lisa


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all - just a quick one as having nightmare sleeping again so v. grumpy and tired  

Choccy - hope all is ok hun with bleeding. Just to reassure you my EC was painless, drugs were fab so hopefully your like me!!  I do remember shouting for the "pain man" ten they topped me up but I don't remember the actual pain or anything - weird!

Lisa/Sam - I remember thinking about adoption oversea's, saw a shocking documentary a few days ago about women selling their unborn babies to americans/british for as little as $10000 - as if it was that easy?! I wondered how the people that bought them got them back into their country's without a passport??  I do know it can be expensive - around £15000 - £20000 but as you know so is IVF!  there is a good adoption forum on another website i can give you the name of if you PM me, moderator is lovely been trying for 8 years unexplained, waiting to adopt now she would help you out with general questions etc.  I do know it is very hard to get a child between 0-2 though as she wanted that herself, don;t mean to put a damper on just tell you what I know. Oversea's may be better option although more stressful i would think?  China is another popular one - lots of unwanted girls if you didnlt mind mixed race??  I also looked at the surrogacy sites there are 2 main ones in the UK - COTS and Surrogacy UK, you can download info from their websites.

As you know I never needed to go down those routes but we all do consider them, I really really hope you don't need to use them too xx

Hi everyone else. 

Sherrie xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I still have my cough which is getting me down at the mo as can't get a god night sleep. symptoms seem to be easing off a bit as don't feel as sick now, still get light headed and tired but wouldn't say exhausted. So it is making me paranoid again that something has happened and i wont no till i have my 12 week scan. I hate all this worrying i just want to enjoy it.

Choccy:

How did the scan go today? hope the bleeding was just like the others said all that poking around. You have a good amount of follies which is good. fingers crossed.

Lisa:

Any news on the move? I wanted to be a surrogate for someone before we had all are problems. Now i don't think i would be able too. but i am defiantly going to donate my eggs again, As I've been through all this treatment i feel a need to help others who can't use there own, you know what i mean. I wish i could wave a magic wand and make everything perfect for all of us!!!

Sam:

You must be well excited now only 3 days to go!! Have you got a busy weekend planed or you will go mad. I so hope it goes well.

Cathie:

Glad you had a good weekend. You sound so busy at the moment. have you got any holiday's planned soon?

Tidds:

Not long now till you finish work. Are you planning to go back after?

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all 

Choccy - how are you doing?   

Lisa/Sam, I read somewhere that even for overseas adoption you have to go through your local authority. A friend of dh's has been trying to adopt from China for a while and the slowest things were the hoops you have to jump through this end.

Tidds - did you get a better nights sleep?

Liz - hope the sore throat has calmed down now.

Lisa - I am going to the match this weekend (and Tues as well). I could really do with the time at home on Saturday but it's Southampton (my home town) so I can't miss it, even if my sister has blown us out in favour of sailing. Perhaps she just wants to avoid me taking the mick when we beat them (please please please...)

 arrived on Weds, but played with my mind the evil moo by starting off v dark brown (never have that) and v light for 2 days so had me wondering about implantation bleeding. I gave her till today to get going before giving in to the pee sticks but she sorted herself out overnight and now there is no doubt whatsoever. I always knew it was odd because of tx but it's difficult to stop that little ray of hope from coming through. I had my last NHS funded counselling session yesterday which feels a bit odd. It's helped me loads so it's sad to have it end, but I've kept her details so I can go private if I need it later on.

Talking to the counsellor yesterday highlighted again how much if has taken my "normal" life away. I want it back so one step at a time I'm going to take it! First stop, dieting and getting fit. Although I'm trying to get away from being ruled by my cycle (a tip from the Dooley book is to have a series of plans for tx/ttc to get away from putting all hopes into each cycle and by making longer term goals) I've been out to Boots and bought an OPK to give me an idea if/when I ovulate. I've also ordered the Zita West vitamins so I don't blow the diet by eating lots of high calorie seeds and nuts to get the right supplements. I'm giving myself till Xmas to sort my body out and can then think about anything else after that.

Must get back to work - I need to visit our other office near Huntingdon and still be back by 3 to go home with dh.

Take care

Cathiex[br]: 8/09/06, 11:15Liz - we must have posted the same time. Sorry your sore throat still there. I wouldn't worry about symptoms easing - I've had friends who were debilitated the whole 9 months, and others who breezed through it all with barely a symptom.

We've got a break in Dorset booked for the week after next but that's it as far as holidays go this year. I need the time for the chocolate, plus I'm broke at the moment and want to save up again having spent all our savings (and some) on tx.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Liz - I hope your cough eases soon.  I wouldn't worry about not feeling as sick so much now.  If I remember correctly by 9 weeks the rise of HSG is slowing down and so symptoms will start to ease off and by 12 weeks the theory is you should be blooming (!)  Yes I stupidly did all this research that short while I was pregnant back in Feb!

Sherrie - I am glad you have warned me about the costs of adopting abroad.  I didn't realise it was that expensive so I can rule that option out pretty much immediately.  We are a a small amount left and I want to spend that on us trying for a biological child.

Lisa - I do understand your resentment over your sister not offering to act as surrogate.  To be honest when my sister offered I don't know if she was really serious or if she had properly thought it through or even whether I could handle her being pregnant with my baby (she is not the healthy type and wouldn't be able to give up smoking).  But I do know that if the situation was the other way round then I would readily offer.  It might be that she doesn't want to offer because it would be like saying she'd given up on you being able to conceive yourself.  It was a bit like that with my sister.  I burst into tears in the pub one night and she said that she didn't realise I felt that strongly about it and said that if I wanted a baby that desparately then she would be surrogate.  I think we have discussed it before but I do feel a distinct lack of support/sensitivity from my whole family but maybe that is my fault because I have closed up about the whole thing now and keep my cycles a secret.

Cathie - That's great that you are taking action away from ttc.  I think I should get a copy of that book because my life has been taken over by ttc.  My problem is that I am nearly 39 so don't feel I can afford to sit back.  But I do think I have got better over the past few years, for instance I am planning a birthday weekend away next year and of course if I did get pregnant then I wouldn't be able to go and I am starting childminder which is going to be a problem if I do cycle again.  I need to get fit / diet a little but just can't get motivated.  I always use the excuse that I may be cycling again soon so what's the point.   

Choccy - Hope all is well with you.  When is EC.

Sam


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi peeps
Just a quick update as have just got in.
All is well with follies - now about 16-18 ish of them, all a good size apparently so am on track for egg collection next wednesday. Fiona said to try not to worry about the bleeding I had its gone to browny colour now so she thinks it was just the poking about that did it.
she did say though that Dr Arianna will have the final decision about if they put the embies back on Friday - but she said that she thought that as long as I didn't get any more red bleeding that I should be fine as womb lining is nice and thick (ans showing no signs of coming away). Was pleased about all that news.... only problem was that when I contacted GP this morning (while waiting in waiting area at the clinic) yet again for results of hubbys hiv test to be sent through to Isis they said that there had been a "problem" with the results - turns out that last year when hubby went for the test that the microbiology clinic didn't bother to test him as they didn't have a note of whether he had had counselling before they took the test - so they didn't even do the test, despite having taken the blood. Only problem was that the microbiology clinic didn't bother to let GP or us know so we all assumed that the test had been done and was of course ok.
Gp rang isis to let them know last night - didn't bother to let me or hubby know though!!! so I rang GP this morning to try to find out whether info had been sent through and was told all this. Was furious especially as hubby was on his way to Stansted airport to go away for the weekend to ireland!! GP surgery then went on to explain that they could do the test right away and get the results back asap - which would be 7-10 days!!! I got really upset at this point and gave up trying to explain that 7-10 days time was too long as treatment had already started and results had to be at isis before wednesday.
Had a complete panic about it all, Fiona said that if hubby could get to isis asap that they could get their lab to do a test and that the results should be here before wednesday, she said it had happened before but not to panic about it. Rang hubby who was on his way to the airport, he went to clinic first then carried on to the airport - only thing being that he was in a car with 2 other blokes and then had to explain why they were taking a detour!!! not sure what he said to them! any way test has been taken so now just have to hope the results come back in time.
On a lighter or not so light note I feel the size of an elephant - my tummy is all bloated up. Feel ok though so so far so good.
Liz - sorry you have got a cough hope you get over it soon. Also don't worry about the sickness going - that is a good sign things are moving on!
Lisa - sorry you are having a rough time at the moment, soon things will get brighter.
Cathie - wishing you lots of luck with trying out new things - this ivf stuff can really take over your life it sorts of sneaks up on you and consumes more and more of your thoughts/time etc, new things to do sounds great to me.
Take care and hi to anyone iv'e not said hello to
Choccy x x x [br]: 8/09/06, 17:46Just reading my post now and realise I must seem so selfish to everyone here, seems to be me me me in the posts.
sorry x
Just feel I want to share with somebody(ies) what is happening to me as I can't talk to anyone else really, at work some of the hairdressers know but they haven't got a clue about ivf, only about getting pregnant (and two of the hairdressers have very small babies and keep saying how they don't want to "fall" pregnant etc etc).
hubby is great but he is being so optimistic, I find it really hard talking to him about how i feel as he just keeps telling me to be positive and that everything will be fine, oh and if it doesn't work we can always try again! (men!!).
Well got to go sorry i've had a bit of a ramble yet again.
Choccy x x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Liz / Sherrie - Just in case you didn't see it, there was an article in the Daily Mail yesterday saying that IVF babies grow up to be healthier and taller than normal.  So some good news for IVF for a change.


Choccy - Glad all is looking OK, yes the bloating is tough.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Choccy - Great news that the bleeding has stopped and that you have all those follies - Well done and ec on Wednesday,  sorry you had all the added stress with DH's tests....... Wot a nightmare for you!!!  don't apologise about your posts huney were all routing for you and your right this is the only place to talk (so to speak) i find.  Good luck for Wednesday.

Liz - Sorry about the cough matey,  We STILL havent exchanged on the house!!!! Toatally stressed about it, were all ready now but there is still an issue with the first time buyer hopefully it will be next week.

Tidds - Thanks for the info on the overseas adoption like Sam those figures completely count me out now.  I am going to look at the surrogacy websites though to see what info i can get as i keep thinking that i cannot carry a baby now.

Sam - Unfortunately i do feel a lot of resentment towards my sister, her husband said the other day that he did not feel that 10k was enough for someone to be a surrogate, I said most of the surrogates are doing it to help other people in my situation not for the financial gain!!!  Unfortunately i am closing down with them all now about cycles and dont tell them stuff because i dont feel like they are really interested in keep hearing about it and that its boring also none of them understand and say such stupid things that they just wind me up.  They are just Smug Parents now.............Sorry i sound really bitter and twisted dont i  

Cathie - Sorry Af has arrived, you do always live with that little ray of hope dont you especially after IVF.  Hope the Blues win today!!!  DH has gone but i am hoping to go on Tuesday if i can sponge a ticket from someone.  i know what you mean about trying to get pg takes over your "normal life" i've changed so much over the last 6 years, i've put on weight i've put off getting jobs, put of foreign holidays and am totally obsessed with my cycle and most of all i seem to walk around with the weight of the world on my shoulders where as before i was more carefree and like you i want to get it back but dont really know how.  I'm hoping that a fresh start in a new home and a new job will be a start to the new me 

Well that is about all from me folks
Have a good weekend
Lisa


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lisa - reading your posts is like hearing my own thoughts articulated.  I think we are both coming to the end of our roads mentally.  I can't give up trying though because there is no easy other option.  The only affordable one is adoption in the UK but that is scaring me.  I have looked into surrogacy.  In fact a friend of mine is having twins through a surrogate.  She is paying her surrogate £15k (which she tells me is an average payout).  You may not be able to official pay a surrogate but well those expenses certainly make up for it.  Also the IVF cycle which got her surrogate pregnant cost £8k (this is because you have to pay for one fresh cycle and one frozen but also there are lots of "extras" on top such as scheduling the two cycles on top, extra tests and counselling.  I am sorry if this is going to depress you even more but these are the reasons why I can't stop trying.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa/sam:

I so know where you are both coming from i have a brother inlaw who is the same.They haven't got the first idea what it's like for us have they!!!! i watched a program on surrogates and it seemed that you go to group meetings to meet people who want to be surrogates and then develop relationships with someone over time. I know thats not all thats involved nut that part sounds quite nice.

Choccy:
glad the scan went well, you are going to have plenty of eggs to share out. Take it easy over the next few days as the bloating will get worse I'm afraid. How much time do you have off after EC?

Tidds:

Hows the nursery going? Not long left now at work. Are you sleeping better?

Take care all 

Liz xx xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just to answer your question Liz -  i've got 5 days off after egg collection so if I feel ok I can go back to work on the Tuesday - if I don't feel up to it i'll have to go in just to re arrange my appointments with clients- hoping they don't mind of course!! a couple of clients know i'm having ivf - some of them are having probs conceiving too, have recommended this site to them and the zita west book as they have been the most help to me.
Not much else doing really, hubby still away, felt a bit tired as went food shopping this evening - realised I couldn't carry the heavy bags and had to ask the "greeter" for some help!! I just told them I had a medical condition!!! felt awful asking but just felt too bloated and heavy to carry anything and could feel it pulling my sides so thought i had better not risk it - am getting a bit paranoid now! don't want to ruin it when we are so near to getting the eggs out now.
I keep wondering what the other lady might be thinking - she must be getting excited too - but she must have hundreds of questions - like am I looking after the eggs well enough, are they growing ok, etc etc.  I really want this to work for her as much as for me.  I'm a bit conscious that she has most likely tried lots of other things already to have got to the stage of needing help with donor eggs so am really rooting for her!  It makes it a bit easier when I feel a bit fed up with the treatment that I might be helping her out.
I've read the posts about surrogates - it seems a lot of money for them to "ask" for expenses - not sure what the expenses could be that would need so much money? - I know this sounds awful but do they treat it as a sort of job? sorry if that sounds insensitive i'm just curious to know how it works.  I always thought that they did it because they wanted to help someone have a baby but I think i'm being a bit naive there.  I've already decided that if this cycle is successful and I have a healthy baby/ies that I would consider donating my eggs again to another couple (without having treatment myself), mainly because although it has been a rollercoaster so far for us as we are emotionally tied up with this treatment that I think I could do it for someone else as there wouldn't be the emotional stuff and also I haven't had too bad a time with the drugs etc, but this might be because it was short protocol.  Not spoken to hubby about it, but they are my eggs at the end of the day.  any way will have to see how this cycle goes ! I might take all that back after egg collection if it's really sore as i'm a complete wuss with pain.  (clench teeth etc when injecting).
Lisa - I can't believe that the first time buyers are still holiding everything up, you must be so fed up, I can't understand what they can't have sorted out by now thought most people had offer of mortgage - got deposit etc etc sorted before they got to this stage. Never mind though once things move hopefully it will be really quick and you will be sorted out.  
Lisa/Sam - sorry you are having such a yuk time with the whole looking at surrogacy thing I know this might sound horrid but have you really really got to that point? is there no other way?surrogacy just seems like such a minefield, aren't there any other drugs that they can give you to help, if you were going to end up paying a surrogate and for their treatment wouldn't that be enough to have some more tries of ivf?(sorry am not trying to be awful, just it seems such a big decision to have to come to terms with)- Lisa I can't beleive that your sisters hubby was so insensitive to you - 10K not enough surely he would understand that this is your sister!! and you aren't a way for him to make some money!! - like they say you can pick your friends but not your relatives.
Have a good weekend to anyone i've not mentioned, hope the sun keeps shining here for a few more days.
Take care
Choccy x x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning ladies. What are you all up to this weekend? I can't believe how nice it is out there and I'm stuck at work  Still, if I was at home I'd be fed up with the sun stopping me do anything with chocolate (my kitchen is in a conservatory so is impossible to use for chocolate when the sun is out).

Choccy - Sounds like things are progressing nicely, even if the bloating is horrid. I think I went up a dress size overnight when I first started stimms and it just got worse from there. Not long to go now though.   It must be strange having half your eggs going to someone else, though I admire you for doing egg share, and considering being a donor later if you're lucky.

Please don't think you're being selfish with your posts. Tx is a big deal, we've all been there and know where you're coming from and we're here for you to vent at, give support etc. 

Lisa - you poor thing with the house.  the first time buyer. How on earth did the agent/solicitors let her get that far without sussing that things aren't in place? I hope you get your fresh start once you're in. Sometimes it takes a big change to get things back on track.

Shame you didn't get to the match yesterday. It wasn't pretty, and I'm not sure we deserved to win, but somehow we got there in the end. I was so glad as my sister doesn't let up for months if they beat us, and she can be  even if they scrape past us. I'm going Tuesday as well.

Sam, I'll get on with doing a summary of the stuff in the Dooley book so you can decide if you want to get it or not. I can lend it you if you can wait for dh to finish it, if you'd rather get it now I got it on Amazon pretty quickly. I'm currently on one of the Zita West books but I'm finding her a bit too restrictive in terms of cutting things out. I know she says that it's worth it but I know dh would find it too hard to follow, whereas the Dooley approach which is to make small adjustments such as cutting down rather than cutting out is more manageable. I did buy the Zita West vitamins though as they have all the bits Dooley recommends as well. The things we do to overcome if.

   for your appointment tomorrow. Hopefully they'll be able to help you achieve your dream.

There's a great poem on the in between treatment board which sums up how we're all feeling at the moment. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67515.0

Liz - how's the cough? You having a good weekend?

Tidds - how's the sleeping?

Anybody fancy trying to meet up? It would be great to meet you all.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sam - OMG!!!  23K in total your mate will have paid that totally blows that idea out of the window.  Why is this whole fertility problem soooooooo expensive its not fair, I keep looking around and thinking there must be a way round it,  you know your brought up with the saying " work hard at something and reap the rewards" but with fertility it is just not the case. I feel like i am going round in circles and my body just works against me Its so depressing isnt it!  Like you adoption is scaring me too,  Me and DH went to a LA meeting and it was harsh if you wanted a ethnic, handicapped or learning difficulty child over 5 you'll be ok.  Or this is the impression they gave us.  Just wish i was a bit younger and had more dosh 


Liz - Glad i'm not the only one with an insensitive brother in law.  Hope your cough is better.


Choccy - I suppose that i am nearing that point of looking into other options because i have the implantation problems and previous mc and the heparin hasnt worked the last 2 times i've used it i am getting to the point where the hope is fading and i just cannot picture myself with my own baby.  I think if i didnt have the implantation problem then it would be a different story but because of this i cannot help but feel negative,  in a way i'm feeling that if i paid out for another ivf it would be money down the drain.
Glad you are having time off for ec it does take it out of you physically and mentally so you can have that time to relax and recover,  sorry you are feeling so bloated it is uncomfortable but only a few days now and it will all be done,  will your DH be back for the EC? 

Cathie - Yes DH came home and said that the scraped through, I'm not going on Tuesday now but i will try and get to another Saturday one soon,  sorry your stuck at work - Bummer!!!  I'd be interested in the summary of the Dooley book too if thats ok i'll try anything that will help.
I would love to meet up as it would be great to put faces to names.


Tidds - Hi girl hope your having a good weekend

Bye Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll pm the summary or post it on the board once it's done. I should have brought the book into work with me as I've not got much to do today.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guy's,

Good news cough has more or less gone!!! I had my veneers finished today and they look great i have straight front teeth at last!! Didn't do much over the weekend just enjoyed the sunshine. I see the midwife tomorrow for the first time am excited about it as it makes it feel more real. Hope to get a date soon for my next scan.

Sam:

Hope you had a good weekend. Have you started to child mind yet? how did it go today hun, hope they were encouraging for you fingers crossed!!!

Lisa:

I hope you get the house sorted soon coz it puts every thing else on hold for you doesn't it.

Choccy:

How was your scan today is it all going ahead for Wednesday. If they think your lining is a bit sore for ET on Friday they might do what they did for me which was wait till Monday and put back blastysts so you get a few more days to recover. Hopfully all will be well tho. Are you planning to find out how the other lady does? i thought i might but knowone ever asked if we did so never asked, may do when my baby is born.

Cathy:

I would love to meet up with all of you. it would be great to have a good chat to people who have been through or going through the same as me. it's a pain that when the weather is nice you can't get on with your work.

Tidds:

Hows it going hun?

Take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey all - just typed a massive heart felt post and I lost it all    

However I really want to say what I want to say so am going to do it again.

Sam/Lisa - I really feel for you both from the bottom of my heart and wish there was something I could say/do/advise to help you. Life is so unfair why did it work for me and not you two? It makes me so sad but just remember that you have both been pg naturally before so in theory it could happen again - where there is a chance there is hope please don't give up  

In relation to the adoption thing please don't be put off by what i say, the Uk system is hard but from what I know of the girl who has just been approved no bloody harder than infertility is, I mean what possibly could be?  They always paint the bleakest picture at the LA meetings to filter out the people who are not serious. Once again if you want to pm me I can give you the name of the site and moderator of an adoption forum if you want a peek. No harm in looking?

Choccy - sounds like things are going well glad the bleeding stopped how scary for you - keep us posted we are all routing for you and your couple.

Liz - glad cold gone - it is a worry I know, if your really worrid ring the hospital and see if you can get another scan, explain it is IVF and you are really worried they may offer you a scan. If not go back to Isis and have another one - sod the money!!!

Well best be off - hi to all have missed!!

Take care xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I had my appointment at the ARGC today and as you will see from my ticker (I like those) my period arrived with great timing for once and I was able to go straight into the monitoring cycle that they like you to do before commencing an IVF cycle (this is so they can learn all about your natural cycle and all the peculiars to you and also do blood tests at appropriate times).  I also had some cd2 bloods taken LH/FSH/E2 and prolactin which I haven't had taken in years (if I have at all) so it will be interesting/nervewracking waiting on the results of those.  So I am now an ARGC patient but hope you don't all mind me still posting here as I would miss you guys.

The doctor that I had my consultation with felt that there were two possible reasons for my IVF failures/miscarriage.  One is that it is a lining problem (always my greatest fear because if it is then that is the end of the road for me) and the other is that it could be an immune problem.  He explained to me that there two branches of immune reproduction.  On the one branch is the blood clotting disorders and the other are the true immune disorders such as natural killer cells both which can cause m/c and implantation failure.  What I didn't quite realise is that the only tests I had done previously were the blood clotting ones and so I am going back tomorrow to have the immune ones done (too late to do it today as they have the send the samples to the US for analysis).  So I don't yet know if I will actually go through IVF.  As I said before unless they have any different treatment to offer me I just don't see the point as my chances of getting pregnant naturally have to be just as high/low.  But if the immune tests are positive then it will depend on the severity of the problem.  If they are severe you have to do IVF but if not they can treat you and you can ttc naturally.

So I've come home none the wiser but feeling a lot more positive that in a few weeks time I will know one way or another whether it is the end of the road for me.  I think I am quite happy in my mind that I have done all I can.

Liz - I was supposed to be starting childminding tomorrow but my certificate has still not come through so I am going to have to put it off again.

Cathie - I would love to be able to meet up but not quite sure if I am going to be able to arrange anything at the moment, partly because of the childminding but also because I don't know if I am going to be cycling.  If they decide we can go ahead I would start dr'ing on day 21 of this cycle.  Where would we meet and when?  BTW, well done on the 8lb lost, I should be joining you on that one.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - I'm glad you're getting all the information you can now and are feeling positive about things again. As you say, at the end of this you'll have a much better idea of what problems you have and what can be done to help, and you'll have done everything possible in your power to overcome if. Glad you're staying with us. Once an ISIS girl, always one.

It's a shame your certificate hasn't come through yet. Fingers crossed it will be with you soon.

Thanks for the congrats on the weight loss - I have to confess that a couple of those pounds came off before the last cycle, and me rejoining weightwatchers,  but it makes me feel better to have them on there as I did lose them. This week has been hard as I'm never v good at dieting when the wicked witch is in town. I'll get back on it next week though. 

Liz - good news the throat is settling. Everyting else ok?

Choccy - how you doing? Are you still on track for ec on Weds?

Tidds - hello, you ok? Bummer losing the post. I've lost so many that I copy the text before I hit post so I at least still have it there if I need it. Can you pm me the details on adoption as well? I've not given up hope yet but would like to get more info about what's involved sooner rather than later. 

Lisa - how's things? Any movement on the house yet? 


About a meet up - where would be best? I'm v near Colchester but work anywhere from Swaffham, to Cambs, Felixstowe and Stansted and even London sometimes so am flexible for location. 

We have our follow up appt tomorrow. I'd forgotten about the last few days it till dh reminded me this evening. He was worried I was nervous about it but actually I can't wait to get there and start trying to get some answers. We've never been investigated for immune issues, had a fully monitored cycle etc so I want to sort that as soon as possible. There's no point in considering any more ivf until we know if it will overcome any problems we have. 

Best go - Dalziel and Pascoe is starting and it's one of my faves.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm in London on Tuesday 26th for an early (ish) morning scan.  Just wondered if this might be possible for you for a meet up (know it may be impossible for those of you working) but just a thought.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Sam - I'm pleased you are feeling more positive now you have had your appointment,  i feel that when you have the consultations it does make you feel more positive the same as when you are having treatment.  I'm glad you are having the tests done and you can go straight into a monitored cycle, I'm doing the pee sticks again trying to track ov 

Cath - Good luck with appointment today - let us know how you get on.  Well done on the weight loss.

Tidds - Your post was really sweet Tidds, could you pm me the info you have that would be great.

Choccy - Good luck for ec on Wednesdsay - Thinking of you matey x

Liz - Glad coughs all gone and you are feeling better, I would love veneers as my front tooth overlaps - Can you still eat apples and hard stuff with them?  Any special things you have to do?  and did it hurt??  Went to see the Sentinel the other day at the pictures was really good!!!  Going to see The Wicker Man tonight have you seen any good ones lately?


Have a good week
Lisa


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Lisa:

The veneers didn't hurt any more than a filling as the numb you up. You sound like you have the same problem as me, my front teeth over lap 2. You don't have to do any thing special just flossing which i hate and good hygiene. They just feel like normal teeth. I want to see the 'wicker man' you must let me know what it's like. I haven't been to the cinema for ages rented a good film the other day 'half light' have you seen it?

Sam:

Glad all went well at the appointment and for once your cycle was right on time. At least as you say at the end of these test you will be able to say you tried everything and if the results aren't as we hope you can have closure and move on knowing everything was done. Fingers crossed everything is alright and it's not the lining.

Choccy:

hows it going? good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well. xx

Tidds:

I too have lost so many posts very annoying. I see the mid wife today so hopfully she will be able to say how long we will have to wait for scan. I'm going to lay it on about being anxious about next scan which i am! to see if we get it earlier. Can't wait to stop the cyclogest getting trapped wind at mo. I run out at 11 weeks do you think it would be alright to stop then rather than ordering one weeks supply. 

I'm fine with meeting up in London, so long as i know the date i can take that as my day off. But i don't know London so would be lost from Liverpool Street Station so you might need to meet me there, ha ha.

take care 
Liz xx xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just a short message as just wanted to say thanks for all the messages of support.  EC is planned for tomorrow morning  - am excited and v v scared at the same time.  Was scanned by Dr Arianna when I went yesterday - follicles and womb lining all looking ok, only thing is that the ovary that was higher than the other one has decided to perch itself on top of my womb - so apparently a tricky place to get eggs from.  Dr said not to worry as I had plenty on the other ovary so if they couldn't use one they should have enough eggs from the one that is easier to get to - she did say that she could try to push it a bit once I have the sedative stuff and see if that helps.  Feel really bloated and a bit sore today - not sure if that is a result of the hcg injection last night. Am drinking heaps as it's really warm here today and I am worried I might get over stimulated thing -  Dr said I might do as have produced a lot of follicles.
well had better go, just wanted to say thanks again, will post again after ec when i'm resting as have taken a week off work now  -but unfortunately no work = no pay, never mind.
Take care everybody,
choccy x x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Choccy - Good luck. Hope you have a painfree EC.

Went up to the ARGC today for the immune tests - had to give 17 vials of blood.  Made me feel ill just looking at them.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Choccy - good luck today. I hope all goes well. 

Sam - 17 vials of blood, yuk! Not surprised you felt ill looking at them. I'll check out what I'm doing on the 26th and let you know. I usually take Tuesdays off for chocolate production but will come into town if I can.

Lisa/Liz/Tidds - hello.

Well I finally had my follow up appointment. It feels like years since the end of the tx but was only a month. Did you know Mr Lower has left ISIS to concentrate on his Harley St practice? A new lady - can't remember her name now - has taken over. I think that's why there are bits about nutrition and alternative therapies on the website (I only noticed it a few weeks ago but it could have been there for a while).

Anyway - back to the point. It was a good appt as we talked about all sorts of things that could have affected the treatment and chances of anything ever working. Dr D'Angelo has put me on the list to see Raj Rai about immune issues next time he does a clinic at ISIS. There's a big history of heart disease and related problems (which can include clotting), in my family so best to get it checked out. I would have asked for it to be looked into anyway before we think about another cycle but was nice that I didn't have to push it. 

The other main thing that came out is that she was surprised how immature some of my eggs were. This was the second cycle with immature eggs, not even past the first stage of development, and they'd tried new drugs so it could be that this has been the problem all along. She said that the eggs came away from the follicles easily (although last time she had to scrape around a lot) which indicates maturity but they were no good. Unfortunately she couldn't see anyway of checking the quality of my eggs on a normal cycle without trying something like IUI - which we all agreed was a waste of money if we're not sure I even have decent eggs to start with. If/when we do another cycle of IVF they will try the short protocol as it can be good on patients with poor response to the long cycle. Again, this was something I was going to ask about but didn't have to as she brought it up. On the positive side we did get some mature eggs, and have had 4 embryos in total so we're not completely out of the game yet.

All in all I'm feeling positive in terms of having a better idea of what is going on down there, and that we're checking out any other potential problems. My ambition in life has been to never grow up - seems my eggs are in on that as well    I'm going to continue to lose weight (I hope) and make adjustments to my diet which will hopefully give my eggs the wake up call they need. I'm also going to finally make an appointment with a kineisiolgist to help me cope with stress etc better. A friend of mine trained in it near Colchester so recommended her teacher as someone good nearby. It's bizarre but does have an effect.

Enough rambling. I have brought the Dooley book into work with me today so when I get a few more mins I'll start to summarise what he has to say.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Cathie - It sounds like you had a very informative meeting giving you lots to think about.  Good news about getting the tests with Raj Rai before going ahead with any more treatment.  I didn't realise Raj actually did a clinic at the ISIS.  I wonder where the blood goes for analysis.  And I was quite stunned to hear that Mr Lower had left the ISIS.  Does this mean he has sold up and no longer in charge or just not there on a day to day basis.  I know that when I last saw him in Harley Street he said that he was forging links with the Bridge Centre which would mean that his London patients (like me) would not have to go to the ISIS for EC and ET.  But he did say that I would have the choice and certainly didn't mention leaving.  Did they say what the cause of immature eggs could be?  I know this can be a sign of PCOS but assume not in your case.

Lisa - I hope your move is progressing somehow.  It seems like you have been moving for ages.

Choccy - Thinking of you today.

Liz/Sherrie - Hope you are both blooming today.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Tidds - Thanks for the info that you pm'd me i'll have a look at that - Have you given up work yet?  

Liz - Veneers sound great and its good that they dont need any special treatment it is something i deffo want done when i can afford it.  Hope all goes well at with the midwife and i dont blame you lay it on thick mate.  Don't bother with the wicker man it was a pile of poo!!!!!

Choccy - Thinking of you for today   Best of luck for a pain free ec!!!

Sam - 17 vials!!!!!  You poor thing.  When will you get the results,  I know when i had them done with Raj i had to wait 5 weeks for them to come back.  I saw Raj at Isis but had to go to St Marys to get all the bloods done he just comes up to Isis for consultations.

Cathie - I am in a state of shock about Dr Lower and really upset as i won't be able to see him anymore   I think that is a great loss to isis!!!!!  Glad you got all your questions answered without even asking (so to speak)  i always find that with isis.  I had exactly the same as you i was refered to Raj and because of heart related illnesses/diebetes in my family too he looked at pcos for me and did the clotting/immune issue testing and i'm so glad i had the tests done otherwise i would never have known i have pcos or clotting problems.
Kineisiology sounds good i have never had it done myself,let me know what they do as i am into all stuff like that i'm qualified in Reflexology, Reiki etc so am always interested in other therapies to try.  And if it helps with stress then i would be interested.

Not sure about the 26th if i've got work by then, then i wont be able to, plus hate going on trains.  
Still waiting to hear about move 

Byseeeeeeeee bye
Lisa


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

They never mentioned to me that Raj did a clinic at the ISIS.  Obviously they/Mr Lower must refer many of their patients for blood clotting tests!  When I saw him I had to go to St Mary's Paddington but I guess that is because I am seen as a London patient.  Re Mr Lower - you would of thought he would have to inform his patients that he was leaving the ISIS - unless of course he is still in charge but just not seeing patients - in which case why has his name been removed from the website  A mystery I think. 

Re the blood tests - they said the results should be back in 2-3 weeks.  I have the appointment on the 26th and I am hoping that they will be back by then but maybe not.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I did wonder about Mr L when I was looking at the site a few weeks ago and saw he was gone, but whilst we were waiting to get on Rai's list yesterday I noticed an a4 sign on the counter announcing that he had moved on and welcoming the new lady. I got the impression that he's gone completely as they thanked him for his hard work and contribution to ISIS and said he was concentrating on the London practice. 

Isn't Bridge one of the clinics Michael Dooley works at? 

Sorry I didn't get to do anything from the Dooley book. I had a run in with the guy who manages our Stansted office and it put me off completely for the rest of the day. It's too complicated to explain but I blew up in our weekly meeting when he indirectly complained about the quality of work my team does but failed to accept that we would produce far better work if he wasn't constantly changing our targets, ignoring the good stuff we produce and forcing us to do the [email protected]@p stuff. Sorry for the rant - it had built up for a few months and he needed to know how p'd off I am that he has continually undermined what we do. After that I kinda kept my head down till I came home. Thankfully I'm not at Stansted tomorrow so I can have a break - and may even get to do the bits on the book.

Cathie x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi peeps
Just a message to let you know how we got on - as everything hurts 
Well had the egg collection yesterday morning - all I can say is that it was incredibly painful - especially getting eggies from the high up ovary.  Also they had trouble getting the needle in for the drugs etc so had a go 4 times all in different places - they thought about putting it in my foot!!! yuk!
We got 12 eggs in the end as some follies didn't have any - so 6 for me and 6 for the other lady.
Had to have a drip as well but no one else seemed to have one (saw 3 other ladies having/waiting for egg collection).  Had to have fluids and something called albumin - some sort of protein.  I'm not sure why though but fiona said my hormone levels were extremely high so maybe it was because of that.
Hubby started off on the wrong foot as he complained to Jane that they had spelt my name wrong on all the paperwork, he can be so embarrassing sometimes.  He's not too great with medical things but did manage to hold my hand in the theatre - but looked really funny in the smurf outfit and clogs that were too big!.
Well am going back to bed to rest (am on strict instrutions from the clinic not to do anything at all as am at high risk of ohss apparently), but am a bit bored as didn't sleep well as couldn't get comfy so was awake most of the night.
Bloating has gone down a lot but everything feels so sore - i'm hoping it will feel better later, am taking paracetamol other wise wouldn't be able to move at all.
PS - no one told me about the lovely "clean" you get down there before they get started! dry cotton wool swab things!!! ouch.
Keep everything crossed we get 2 decent embies to put back am now paranoid that we won't have any to go back in.
Thanks for all your messages
hope you are all ok
Choccy x x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Choccy -  Really glad all went well for you and sorry it was painful, yeah sorry forgot to tell you about the dry cleaning they do,  they do that before et too (thats something to look forward too .  You really made me laugh about the "Smurf outfit"  
You take it easy mate relax and dont do too much let your body recover i know its boring but it will be worth it. 
12 eggs is brilliant you must be really pleased.

Thinking of you 
Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Choccy - sorry you're feeling sore, though good news that you got 12 eggs. It's not a nice feeling if ec didn't go well. I found a warm hot water bottle helped to relax the muscles when I felt sore the first time. You take it easy and rest. Sleeping loads is a good way to cure the boredom.

Dry swab?   I must have been out of it within seconds as I don't remember that at all! There again, I don't remember having major hiccups or anything else. Am a bit glad as was rambling apparently.  

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Choccy - I can only think that they don't provide much pain relief at EC at the ISIS.  Honestly, everyone else I have spoken to has said EC was painless apart from MOST of us on this thread!  At least the worst is over for you now and hopefully the pain will go down soon.  And as the others have said - 12 eggs is very good.

When I had my last EC not all my follies contained eggs either, I think this is quite normal.  The drip (albumin) is to help prevent OHSS, I was given that too.

Sorry forgot to mention about the "dry cleaning", yes not very pleasant is it.  At least you have now been warned about ET, that is definitely the worst part of that procedure.  the only other thing you have to be careful about is getting your bladder to the right state of "fullness".  Being too full can make the procedure quite uncomfortable.  I've had 3 ETs and only got it right once.  First time I didn't drink enough and bladder was empty, 2nd time it was so full it was unbearable and I had to go and let some out but 3rd time by some miracle I timed things right.  So my advice is just to drink normally.  I made the mistake of trying to drink loads of water in the last half hour and ended up bursting.

Good luck.  Hope all your eggs fertilise.

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cath - I don't know about Dooley and the Bridge Centre but that will be interesting. Thanks for summarising that book for us but don't let it take up too much of your time.  If it is too much trouble then I will buy it.

I am still shocked about the Lower/ISIS situation.  It certainly does sound as if he has left and I wonder what that is truly all about.  As far as I understood it Mr Lower was the one who created and was in charge of the ISIS.  So how can he just leave?   There could be some very shocked patients and I don't really understand why we weren't all written to.  I feel as though ISIS still have my embies but in truth I now have no connection other than that with the ISIS as I have always had all my scans and treatments with mr Lower (mind you being as I'm now with the ARGC I can't exactly complain can I).

Sam


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi I'm sorry to butt in here (I normally 'live' over on the clomid board)

But I've been watching this thread for a while as I was considering IUI/IVF at the Isis as it's fairly local to me here in Essex, and I'd been very pleased with the treatment I'd had from Mr Lower for endo earlier this year via his Harley Street clinic. 
Have you been told he's cutting his links with the Isis once and for all then and having nothing more to do with them? 
He's such a great consultant, it seems such a shame.

S
xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

S,

We don't know exactly what is going on with Mr Lower and the ISIS but you can still do IUI/IVF with Mr Lower at his Harley Street clinic.

I've been a Harley Street patient of Mr Lower's for the last two years and when I was doing IVF I did all my scans, nurse appointments etc at 101 Harley Street.  I only had to come to the ISIS for egg collection and embryo transfer.  Well when I last saw Mr Lower in July he told me that from now on his Harley Street patients won't need to go for EC and ET to Colchester (ISIS) but instead he is linking up with the Bridge Centre.  He saw this as an advantage to his patients because the Bridge Centre have a more advanced lab than the one at Colchester.

So if you are already a Harley Street patient then this needn't affect you at all (unless of course you are an Essex girl).  I live equal distance from London and Colchester so it wouldn't really have been a problem for me either.

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry S - just ready your post properly and I can see you do live nearby.  And yes it certainly seems that we will no longer be able to see Mr Lower at the ISIS.  If you don't mind me asking, why haven't you been seeing Mr Lower at the ISIS so far?

Sam


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for your info Sam

I wanted to see Mr Lower after having been treated at another private clinic in Essex for 6 months with disappointing treatment. I got referred by my GP to see him at the Isis (I live about a half hour drive away) but found I could get an earlier appointment with him if I went to see him at his Harley Street clinic. At this stage i'd never even had a lap so Mr Lower recommended I did this and he had to do this via the London clinic...needless to say he found endo...treated it and then sent me away with a clean bill of health and told us to try 'au naturelle' for the Summer. Well we have, and still no sign of a bfp....so we're now considering our options, one of which was to see him at the Isis for a poss IUI.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi S,

the situation with Mr L is a bit odd. I noticed he wasn't  on the website and when I was at ISIS the other day there was a note on the reception counter announcing that he's left to be replaced by someone else. It didn't go into why other than to concentrate on the London practice. 

I've never been treated by Mr L so it doesn't affect me much, but I've heard he's very good. Dr D'Angelo who has treated me has been great for us, and is really approachable. Dr Marfleet was our cons at Colchester general and is also good but I've not seen her around ISIS so don't know how much she's there. If you're unsure about whether to try ISIS or stick to Mr L in London it may be worth calling ISIS and having a look around to see what you think. You don't have to commit to having treatment there.

Sam - I agree with you that it's unusual that the clinic hasn't written to existing patients to say that he's gone. Perhaps they're in the process of doing it. I just looked Dooley up and it's Westbury not Bridge that he uses. Not sure how I got those mixed up   

Everyone ok? 

Cathie x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for that Cathie

I've just been rooting around looking for a new job and was on the ITV website - and noticed that Mr L is acting as a consultant in their new 'Baby Race' programme ....they're pitching three couples against one another ...one doing IVF, one acupuncture and the other Foresight...maybe he's got so much work on at the mo (specially after him being revealed as Sinitta's consultant) it was stretching him to get to Essex twice a week (I've certainly noticed him doing more TV interviews lately)

Thanks for the info though ladies - I will certainly go and have a look around the Isis and there's also Holly House in my area too which I could go and see.

Good luck with everything everyone - who knows I may even be posting on here some time in the future !! (or maybe not if a bfp gets me first - I can but hope!!)

S
xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck with it S. You could be right - he does seem to be popping up everywhere at the moment.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes I bet that's it.  He hasn't actually left the ISIS at all, it is just that what with all his TV commitments he doesn't have time to actually be a doctor anymore!


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi peeps
Hope you are all ok.  I still feel like iv'e been kicked in the tummy by a horse!bloating has gone down a lot though.  When I had Toby I had a caesarian section and the ec was equally as painful as that.
The clinic rang yesterday and we have 4 good embryos (not sure how good good is if you know what I mean).  Have ET today at 2.20, am a bit nervous about it as have to have a full bladder - and at the moment that is quite painful, also I think because of all the bruising I can't really feel when my bladder is full or not! oh well here comes the 2 week wait!! I keep having irrational thoughts about them mixing the embies up and me getting someone elses or that they have made a mistake and we haven't got any decent ones to put back.  Not sure if we will have any to freeze though.
Just to say that it seems odd that Mr Lower has left isis, not sure why, it seems a bit of a lame excuse that he is going to concentrate on one clinic - he never was at the isis a huge amount of time any way.  Terry the embryologist is listed as being in charge now(on the certificate in the waiting area - too much time spent waiting reading all the stuff on the walls !!).  I don't really mind as I only saw Mr Lower once.  For us the options were isis or bourn hall (as they are the nearest to us).  London clinics pretty much out of the question as they are so far away for us to get to  - especially for the monitoring appts.  I think isis are a lovely clinic, although I did feel a bit rushed after ec to get up and out ready for the next person!.
Any way better go put my feet up.
Take care
choccy x x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

The disappearance of Dr L ................ The plot thickens!!!!  
I told DH about it last night and he was really shocked too!  Your right though girls he keeps popping up on TV all over the place,  Maybe he'll turn into a Prof Winston!
I think we should have been told though as i don't know who i'll be seeing now   I really would like to carry on seeing Dr L up the whole purpose of going to Isis was that it was only 20 mins away from me.

Choccy - 4 Embys thats great - hope all goes well today for ET  sticky vibes!!!  i drank a small bottle of water during the hour up to et and it was fine i did this on both of mine and had no problems so try that and see if thats enough just dont drink it all in one go before you go in and you should be fine.  Good luck!!!!


S - Welcome to our board might see you on here if you join Isis.

Cathy/Sam/Tidds/Liz - Hi  

Bye xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Choccy - good luck today.   Having the right amount in the bladder is a pain. Like Sam, the first time I had et I was so full I was completely uncomfortable and way too tense. The second time I was on nil by mouth so hadn't much opportunity to get that full. Dr D'A said not to get too worked up about it, they need it to be a bit full but not so it's uncomfortable so no need to drink pints and pints beforehand.  With the embies it's good that they said they were good. Our first time the only emby was never described as good. This time we had two good (grade 1) embies and one ok.

Sam/Lisa/Liz/Tidds - hello.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lisa - I wish I had listened to your advice re the "one small bottle of water" in the hour before ET.  I went a bit crazy and drank two large cokes in Brewers Fare (?) in the half hour before I went in and it was agony try to hold it all in (especially when they put the scanning thingy on your belly).

Choccy - Well done on the 4 good embies.  That's great.  Do they let you know how things go for your recipient or have you had all the info you're going to get about that?  I'm sorry you are feeling so bruised.  You do sound in a bad way.  I was very bloated and had a few bladder problems but nothing too painful.  BTW, I know exactly what you mean about them being in a rush to get you out of that bed.  I had my EC on a Monday when they are not busy. There was no-one waiting to come into my bed but they were still in a big rush to get me out of there.  Maybe the nurse wanted to go home.

Re the disappearance of Mr L.  It is a bit like a murder mystery puzzle isn't it.   I think we should all play detective and get to the truth.  Anyone got any ideas?  Do you think they had a falling out?  I think you are the most affected Lisa because Mr L was your consultant and you are an ISIS patient so they really should have written to you.  I can understand why I haven't been told because I am really a London patient and Mr L isn't going anywhere from there.  But I guess they didn't write to anyone because they don't want to loose any patients to Mr L's London practice.   I don't think anything will chance as far as doing an IVF cycle.  Where we may miss out in the future is follow -up and investigation wise ie the link with Raj Rai.  If Mr L hadn't been at ISIS then maybe that would never have happened.   But it may simply be that he has got too busy what with his new tV role.  It is also interested Lisa that we both suddenly got bills for embryo storage.  Mine had been in storage for well over a year so the bill was actually very late.  So now mine are committed for storage at the ISIS rather than moving with Mr L.  Interesting!  Not that any of it matters, but I need something else to occupy my mind.

Good luck Choccy.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Choccy:

I'm so glad ec is over for you and you got good eggs, sorry it hurt i had the drip too afterwards. And had to go back in on friday coz i was in so much pain. Good luck with et it's far less painful and over in secs.

S:
welcome to the thread look forward to getting to no you hun.

Hi sam, lisa, cathie:
Hope you are all well i'll be on later for a full catch up.

take care Liz xxx x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all, been busy beavering away trying to summarise the Dooley book. It's way bigger than I remembered so I am calling it a day for now at the food bits. I'll list the chapters below so you can get an idea of what's in it. I've also managed to summarise the full diet bit so pm me if you want that. Let me know if there's anything in particular you're interested in and I'll pm the details. 

Part 1: Understanding fertility and infertility.
Part 2: The fit for fertility proframme.
What is fit for fertility?
The fit for fertility checklist
How does my lifestyle affect my fertility?
Making Lifestyle changes to boost fertility
How does my health affect my fertility?
Eating for fertility
Stress reduction
Taking a team approach
Male fertility fitness
Using complementary and alternative techniques to boost fertility
Positive steps to boost fertility

Part 3: Seeking professional medical help
Finding help
Seeking private medical help
Routine investigations for female fertility – general tests and ovulation testing.
Further investigations for male infertility
Further investigations for Female infertility – the fallopian tubes

Part 4: Fertility problems and treatment options
So what could be wrong? Fertility problems affecting women
So what could be wrong? Fertility problems affecting men.
Fretility treatment – taking the next step
Female treatment options
Assisted conception – the main options
IVF treatment – a closer look at the options.

Hormone balancing diet rules.

1. Eat 5 portions of frit and veg every day, and make sure you include a good variety of colours.
2. Eat wholegrains such as granary bread, brown rice, oats, muesli, millet, quinoa and rye. Avoid white refined carbs. 
3.  Buy organic foods where possible. 
4. Eat foods containing phytoestrogens such as beans, lentils, chickpeas and soya products. 
5. Eat oily fish three times a week as well as plenty of nuts and seeds.
6. Drink at least 2 litres of fluid a day (water, diluted fruit juices)
7. Reduce your intake of saturated fats (cakes, biscuits, pies, pastries, fatty meat, full fat dairy products)
8. Avoid additives, preservatives and chemicals such as artificial sweeteners.
9. Reduce your caffeine intake.
10. Reduce your alcohol intake.
11. Try to avoid sugar (glucose) drinks and food with added sugars such as sweets, cakes and sugary breakfast cereal.

He recommends vitamins and minerals - all of which are in the Zita West supplements.

Let me know what/if you want any more of. A darkened room awaits.

Cathie (three attempts to spell my name right - thank heavens it's Friday!)


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi chicks

How you all doing?  its my 6th Anniversary today!!!   where has all that time gone?

Sam - Yes good idea Sam this will keep our mind of other things finding out about the mystery of Dr L.  Straight away i'm thinking that there has been some type of falling out as i thought Dr L owned Isis if not it was him that was in charge of everything because when i saw Dr Angelo on my 1st ivf she had to go and check with Dr L about my drugs before she prescribed, it does seem so strange that we havent been told its like he left before they could tell everyone and your right about the embryo storgage too its like they got that done before he left............. Or do i read too many mystery books and am thinking up my own plot here  
Once i know when i'm moving i'm gonna ring Isis up with that excuse of a new address and find out whats going on.  Anyone got any other ideas?

Cathie - You are a little beaver doing all the Dooley book it sounds really good don't like the diet part - part 7 though!!  I am really interested in the stress reduction chapter and the diet bit.  

Choccy - Hope ET went well     Good luck for your 2ww 

Liz/Tidds - Hi

Well hubby is taking me out to lunch today and he also treated me to a reflexology and pedicure treatment at the beauty salon for our anniversary but i''m saving it till after we move as i will need to be pampered after that.  

Re : The move still no further forward to exchange had loads of problems this week hopefully it will be next week.

Hope you all have a good weekend
love Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa. 2000 was clearly a good year to get married. Are you doing anything nice to celebrate?


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Happy anniversary Lisa.  I got married in 2000 too - does this mean you did as well Cath?

Cath - thanks very much for taking the time to summarise the book for us.  I think I will buy it as it looks interesting.

Re the Mr L mystery.  I have a feeling he has left the ISIS in name only because I have never heard of an embryologist being in charge of an IVF clinic.  Hopefully if you ask we will find out more.  Also when I spoke to Mr L back in July he said that I now he said that I now had the choice of having embryo transfer either at the ISIS or the Bridge Centre.  Now if he had left the ISIS 100% there is not way I would have had that choice - being as I am a Harley street patient.  I just think he doesn't have the time to do it all.  But it still doesn't make sense why there isn't a notice on the website.

Liz/Sherrie/Choccy - Hope all is well.

I had two pieces of quite amazing news the other day.  I have two friends who have been ttc for a long while (one for nearly 4 years).  Well would you believe that both couples announced that they were pregnant within hours of each other.  I am really pleased for them but feeling a bit alone (if you know what I mean).  But I think it gives us all hope that you can try for that long and still fall naturally (one had done IVF).

Sam


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey everyone how are we all this Sunday afternoon   What a beautiful weekend it has been this inidian summer is a real bonus although my maternity wardrobe is running low as I have stocked up on Autumn stuff - typical!

Well dh is away in Bulgaria checking out the apartment we are buying - did I tell you we bought one out there??  I wanted to go but not sure about the flying thing at 31 weeks so didn't bother, he is back Tuesday anyway with the video camera.

Well have been to mamas & papas and bought some well cute boys bits having to hide them from people so they don't guess   but honestly you could spend a fortune it doesn't end when treatment finishes you know so be prepared to just keep shelling out!!

3 weeks left at work and I cannot wait although I will prob be bored at times I can concentrate on preparing for the birth and relaxing rather then getting stressed and tired at work.

Anyway enough about me how have your weekends been?  

I don't think Dr Lower has left Isis just prob Colchester office why don't you just call and ask or is it more fun second guessing   I hope he hasn't he is a fab consultant.

Sorry for lack of personals I am crap I know so feel free to think that!!

Choccy - hope your feeling better sorry EC was painful strange how it affects people differently lets hope outcome is the same huh - routing for you  

Lisa - god your move sounds stressful, thumbs up to DH for your treats mine wouldn't have a clue to do anything like that, mind you I did find a note in my bed last night saying he loved us both and would miss us which I though was quite sweet  , Happy Anniversay by the way  

Sam, Liz, Cathie hope your good. 

Have a feeling I have missed someone - sorry if I have  

Over and out

Sherrie xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guy's,

Well time is really going slowly for me at the moment, i haven't had a date yet for my scan which is annoying. We still haven't told anyone yet!!!! I know it sounds mad but I'm still so scared something could happen. But at this rate I'll be showing before we say!! As soon as we have the scan we will be straight out to tell the world.

Lisa:

Congratulation on your anniversary hun, I don't know where the time goes. What a pain about the house move. We are about to put are house on the market hope it goes smoother. WE live in a little two up two down so hopfully it will be a first time buyer who buys it so no chain.

Sam:

How is the cycle going, do you still have to do the pee sticks or are they going to scan you?

Choccy:

How did the transfer go? hope it wasn't to uncomfortable.

Cathie:

Glad your follow up appointment was helpfull and they were keen to try some different tests. I think after you have had a couple of cycles they need to be looking for other things as it's a waste of money otherwise. 

Tidds:

Wow only 3 weeks left how great, I know what you mean about baby clothes I spent £70 on my niece when she was born on one outfit from Monsoon! But they are so cute. Is the nursery finished?

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Am pleased to say that today I feel a bit more human (not quite so much elephant!!). Am still a bit sore but can move about without everything hurting now.  Went out for the first time since et for a sunday dinner, but couldn't manage it, i'm sure my tummy has shrunk - or things are still pressing on each other ! I usually have no problems eating!
ET went fine, it was weird seeing the embies on a picture though! seemed very unreal.
Have gone right off cups of tea though which are usually my favourite thing.  Am drinking squash instead which I don't really like - never been a great fan of cold drinks (apart from wine etc that is !!).
Don't really feel any different apart from that.
DH met our new neighbour (he's bought a house like ours but it needs loads of work), so DH thought it would be a great idea to show him around our house!!! - bearing in mind I haven't been doing any housework at all and DH hasn't got a clue where anything to do with cleaning is!! house is the most untidy it's been for ages and he invites a stranger in to look round!!! if looks could have killed dh! - but just had to smile - as DH said "you should see the state of his house" - mmmm yes but he has loads of building work to do!!
Never mind, still love him any way.  He's off to airport tonight as is away tonight and tomorrow.

Lisa - well done 6 years! your hubby has been great with the presents  - not sure mine would be so imaginitive - usually go for a meal and I get a card, maybe I should drop some hints!
I can't believe you are still waiting to move, you must be so fed up with it all, hope things start moving next week for you.

Cathie - that dooley book sounds interesting, is it another zita west type one?, hers seemed pretty strict so i only followed some bits of it and didn't bother with the bits which were really restrictive to do with diet.  I've never heard of the Dooley person, are they a fertility consultant?
good luck with the new tests, hope they help you out with some more information.

Tidds - I'm amazed how time has flown by, seems only a short time ago you told us about your great news,3 weeks left at work great! lots of rest after that!, have you started to sort out your nursery? or are you too superstitious?

Liz - time must be dragging for you for your 12 week scan - has anyone guessed yet that you are pregnant?

Sam - sorry you feel a bit out of things with your 2 friends announcing they are pregnant, but like you say they did it so so can you!

Hi to anyone iv'e missed out, am trying to get better with the posting but today is the first time i've felt up to writing much without needing to lie down as everything hurt!
Take care
Choccy x x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gals

Choccy - I'm glad ET went fine and you are starting to feel human again,  Are you off work now for a while - Everything crossed for you.  Men......... wot are they like,  my DH does things like that when i'm sitting there with no makeup on.....typical!!!

Liz - Hope you get your scan through soon like you said people may guess before hand, How are you feeling?  Hpe you have better luck with your move.

Tidds - 3 weeks left at work..........bring it on you must be thrilled.  Apartment in Bulgaria sounds great will you rent it out?  I hear its really cheap to buy over there was the whole procedure difficult?

Sam - Thats great news about your friends both getting pg but i know what you mean about feeling alone,  its positive though that they have both been trying so long and then it finally happens.  Are you on the pee sticks this month or just monitoring?  I'm on the pee sticks got a postive on Friday (day 20)  so either this is a long cycle or its mucked up again.  When is your anniverssary?  2000 was a good year!

Cathie - Did you get married in 2000 too?  We got married a week or so before the petrol shortage it was a nightmare as people couldn't make our wedding because they had no petrol.  Luckily the registrar went on bike to the registry office  

Anyway still no news on exchange and me and DH are climbing the walls hope i get good news tommorrow,  its funny cos in the 7 years we've been together we have moved 4 times and never had one like this before so i suppose we were due a bad one sooner or later.

Thats it from me folks
Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guy's,

Well got my date through for the scan it's October the 10th, which is ages away   I will be 13w 4 days don't know if i can wait that long before telling anyone, but i might jinx it if we do now as we've waited this long I'd be happier after the scan. I am now getting paranoid that when i get there some thing will be wrong, I still get tired and sicky when hungry, but the bloating and wind is just a side affect of cyclogest do you think the cyclogest would stop a miscarriage and when i stop it might happen?

Choccy:

How is your 2ww going? hope you are getting to take it easy and your body is getting back to normal after EC.

Lisa:

Hope you have heard when the move is happening. Have you had a line on your pee stick yet?

cathie,sam and tidds, hope you are all having a good week.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Liz - I do totally understand your fear that something may be wrong but just to re-assure you I read that the risk of miscarriage goes down to less than 5% when you have seen the heartbeat.  As for whether or not the Cyclogest would stop a miscarriage happening then as far as I know the answer is no it wouldn't stop it.  Don't forget the hormones that your body is producing naturally are at far higher levels than the Cyclogest, and so I don't think the Cyclogest alone could hold off anything.  You also seem to have all the right symptoms and wind and bloating are far more likely to be pregnancy symptoms at this stage than they are symptoms of Cyclogest (which your body is probably used to by now).  But if you are still worried then I really think you should go and have a scan privately.  It would be money well spent if it puts your mind at rest.

Lisa - Can't believe you are still waiting for news.  Hope it comes soon.  My W.A. is 8th April.  We had a church wedding with my 8 nieces and nephews as bridesmaids and pageboys and we picked that date because the cruise we wanted to go on to the Carribean left on 10th April!!  So we were so lucky that it was a lovely warm sunny day particularly as the receptions was held in a marquee in parents garden.  Looking back now I am amazed we took the risk of day in rainy April.  I often look back and think I would love to do it all again - I really enjoyed planning it.  We just made things up as we went along and didn't stick to tradition, for instance we had a best man and "best woman" and they both made speeches as did my niece who was just 6 at the time.  My dad couldn't do one as he was too ill at the time.

Choccy - Hope the dreaded 2wW is going by quickly.  When is test day?  Did you have any embies left for the freezer?

Cathy - Hope you are OK and the diet is going well.

Sherrie - Bulgaria seems to be the place to buy at the moment.  You are the 3rd person I have heard of doing so.

Well I think I may have some good news.  I had a call today from the ARGC giving me the results of my immune blood tests and they tell me that my natural killer cells are slightly raised. (For anyone that doesn't know natural killer cells are present naturally in all our bodies and they are what fight off infections etc.  The theory is (simply put) that if you have these natural killer cells in abundance they can also kill off an embryo and therefore cause implantation failure or miscarriage).  I was told that because mine are only "slightly" raised then these can be treated with steroids (if they had been much higher than the only treatment is a blood transfusion which cost £000s).  So I am cautiously optimistic that I am back in with a chance of conceiving again but trying not to get excited as I know not all doctors support the nk theory.  I've got to go and see them next week to discuss future treatment plans.

I've also started work as a childminder this week and am well and truly knackered.  Didn't realise that it can be so hard.  I think it is the stress of being responsible for another person's child and trying to draw the line between keeping her happy (she is only 2 and has a long day away from her mother 8.30am-6.00pm) but also maintaining some sort of discipline.  

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all.

Got back last night from a few days in Dorset which is why I've not been on in a while. Don't know how we did it but we got the best weather for it and came back just in time to miss the rain. We stayed in a bizzare hotel in Studland bay. Enid Blyton used to stay there and I don't think they've changed it much since then. It was packed with old biddies but was a cross between an old people's home and 1950s Butlins. The good side was that dogs are allowed everywhere apart from the dining room so Honey had a great time. She had a fab dog meal every night and bonios from the barmaid and we were 2 mins from the beach. We walked so much all I want to do is snooze now. Sadly the walking hasn't counteracted all the ice creams and cream teas so I've put on a couple of pounds this week. 

Choccy - how are you doing on the 2ww?    Don't worry about the eating. Apparently it's all the fault of cyclogest. One of the girls on my cycle buddies thread was told by her nurse to eat a little and often as the cyclogest blocks things up so eating a lot is hard. I wish I'd heard that earlier on in the 2ww as I was like you and could barely eat a thing. 

Sam - great that you've got your certificate through and are able to work now.  Also good news on the nk cells. That must be a huge relief to know that it can be treated with steroids.

Lisa - yes we got married in 2000 as well. We had a nice church wedding the Friday before the August bank holiday. Friday was good as the church and hotel were both available and gave everyone a really long weekend. It also worked out so we could go to Portman Rd on the Saturday - though in hindsight that was a step too far after such a tiring week beforehand - and saw Towns first win in the Premiership. 

Sorry to hear the house isn't sorted yet. 

Liz- glad you got your scan date through finally, even if it is a long way off. You've waited this long to tell people so another few weeks will probably seem like nothing. 

Tidds - Wow - a place in Bulgaria. I keep watching all these pay your mortgage off in no time programmes and they all talk about what a good investment opportunity it is out there. 

I'm v envious of you being able to stop work in 3 weeks. Have you had the nesting phase yet? My best friend had it really late so although she left work she was manic at home cleaning the whole time   and didn't get to put her feet up at all. 

Best get back to it. We started rearranging the house to try to manage the billions of boxes full of chocolate stuff that are clogging up every spare inch of floor before we went away but only got halfway so the place is a bombsite. Dh has drawn the short straw and is doing Sainsburys so I had better show some signs of progress before he gets back.

Cathie x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just a few words as i'm trying to do a 2ww diary too and can't cope with all the writing at the moment!
Not much happening so far, I feel fairly normal really no particular symptoms at all.  I'm just going crazy with the waiting - 1 week to go to test day - I test next Friday..... and yes i'm really tempted to test early, but then I don't want to be gutted and also not sure of the result.
We have 2 grade 1 embies in the freezer to have another try with (not that we will need it of course.... am being positive!).  I think in the back of my mind that I am pregnant but then I can't really say why as I don't really have any symptoms at all.  Af should arrive this weekend if I hadn't done cycle of treatment so am not sure that if it is to go wrong that it might be more likely then?
Wish I could go to sleep and wake up next Friday!
Work is ok, but still doesn't keep my mind off the wondering - and there have been loads and loads of babies about which is torture.
Never mind, thanks for all the mice messages, i'm hoping the embies have stuck in by now!
Take care
Choccy x x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi dudes

I've got good and bad news!!!  

Good news :  I've Exchanged on the house!!!  
Bad news : AF arrived 

So we move next Friday the 29th and to say it has been a nightmare week is an understatement,  first of all no-one could get hold of the 1st time buyer for two days so we all thought it was all off and there was some probs and all of us in the chain had to cough up another £500 for her legal bills or she was pulling out plus our Vendors were ready to pull out too but we got there in the end but i have no hair left and am a nervous wreck now   Also when we booked our removal people they cannot do it on that day now so that was panic stations ringing round everyone, no-one else could do it so DH is going to hire a lorry and do it himself.

Also Af arrived this morning only 8 days after ov again so exactly the same has happened this time as last month so really dont know whats going on it seems like the Met isn't working anymore?  I think once i'm ready to start monitoring again i'm gonna speak to Isis to see what they think - Wish i could see Dr L though.

Choccy - God that weeks gone quick (sorry it probably hasnt done for you has it)  Glad your feel fine and that you are feeling positive - Sticky Vibes!!! 

Cathie - Glad you had a nice time in Dorset your hotel sounds different   
At my wedding reception, DH kept popping to the bar next door to find out ITFC results as they were playing and he was happy cos they won he said it was the icing on the cake.

Sam - 8 bridesmaid and 8 pageboys!!!! Oh my god!!! Your wedding sounds great what with the bestwoman too,  I only had 1 page boy we got married in a Registryoffice cos it was my 2nd time and couldnt get married in a church again but it was really nice registry office so that was good.
Great news re the test results that they can treeat with steriods you must be feeling a lot better, good luck for next weeks consultation.
Congratulations too regarding your new job it sounds very hard,  I know what you mean about the responsibility of looking after someone elses child,  I feel like that just having my nieces or nephew for a few hours,  my nieces are both 2 and they are hard work!!!  Good luck with it all Sam!

Liz - Sorry you've got to wait so long for your scan matey,  it must be driving you nuts!! and i can totally understand your worries but i'm sure all is ok  Only a few more weeks and then you will feel happier and ready to tell everyone i'm sure that the bloating etc is pg symptoms.


Well i had better get on need to pack some more stuff up
Have a good weekend everyone
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa     on exchanging.   for the first time buyer though, that is way out of order making you all pay to keep the chain going. 

Sorry the witch has arrived early again. 

How's everyone else? Good weekend?

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all OK.

Choccy - Not long to go for you now.  I just came across your AF diary (wish I had done one of those) and saw you were having AF type cramps last week.  Well I think this is a great sign!!!

Lisa - Great news that the move is progressing. Hope that keeps your mind off everything.  As for the Metformin not working, I honestly don't feel that this is anything to do with the Met.  But I have read that hormone crashes mid-cycle and spotting before AF are signs of and immune attack.  The tests we had done with Raj Rai only skimmed the surface.

Tidds - can't believe you are just about to give up work and I've just started.  Honestly looking after this little child is just so stressful I can't believe it.  It is great to earn some money but am getting worried now the added stress is going to wear me down.  So when is your final day at work?

Liz - How are you?  You must be getting towards the end of the first trimester now?

Cathie - Hope the diet is going well.  I haven't started yet, shame on me.  What has happened to your ticker by the way.

Sam


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone how are you all?

Sorry haven't been on much had a really hectic week last week with 2 weddings and I have been shattered!

Sam - glad they have found something, is that the only thing? Are they doing more tests? When can you start the steriods??

Lis - yey congrats on your exchange      although it sounds mega stressful you deserve some champagne lady!

Choccy - fingers and toes crossed - I had no symptons either - think positive and no testing early!!!!    

Liz - scans take ages don't they so annoying - did you get a doppler in the end? Stil have mine and still use it and think I will right up to the birth!  Symptons sound good just like mine - the cyclogest is horrible and I stopped it a few days before I was due to have scan as couldn't stand it anymore either 

Cathie - glad your well and enjoyed your holidays - yum cream teas! I have a bit of nesting but more cleaning but I am a bit like that anyway about my house so not sure??  Will hopefully have a good month to chill out and sort things out.  Where do you sell your chocolate I'd love to try some!

Now who have I missed?

Well that's about it from me - update is tired, backache and heartburn, baby frantically kicking and punching me but I am not complaining too much - oh and am bricking it about the birth   Lisa, do you recommend anything alternative?

Laters all

Sherrie xxxx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Well just thought i'd pop in and say hello and temptation has got the better of me and I tested this evening using clearblue + /  - test and got a bfn - am now gutted and keep thinking that it definitely hasn't worked.  Was sure that something would show up as the test said "up to 4 days early" - well as Friday will be day 14 I thought that it would be ok to test today.
Still feel like it may have worked deep down though - no af symptoms yet - but can the cyclogest stop af any way?
Feel really cross with myself now, and now have the added misery of having to wait until friday  - will test again then - not before though.
 can come and take me away.
Haven't told dh, will tell him on proper test day as he will only say that as I tested early that that won't be accurate.
Sorry to be such a misery
Just feel really upset and cross
choccy x x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Choccy 

Don't despair.  I am sure those early pregnancy tests only have an accuracy rate of 50% 4 days early.  Certainly the ones I've bought before (FRER) actually say on the box that only 50% of women (who really are pregnant) will get a BFP 4 days early.  I am still feeling confident for you.

And yes, Cyclogest can delay AF.  Mine doesn't come until I stop them.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Choccy -    As Sam says, 4 days is pretty early and the tests are nowhere near as accurate at this stage.   Don't give up hope just yet (I know, easier said than done).

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Hows everyone?  I'm up to my ears at the moment with ringing people, packing, cleaning etc.,

Choccy - I think you might have tested too early,  Don't give up yet hope you'll get a positive on Friday 

Tidds - Sorry you'v got backache and feeling so tired,  whens your due date?  They recommend tens machines for backache i think,  i use a wheatbag for my backache and it helps  are you allowed to use things like that when pg?  I know acupuncture is good for pain relief.

Sam - Immune attacks wot are these?  Are these the tests that you have had done?  It gets even weirder today day 3 AF stopped,  this happened last month then it started again.....weird!!!

Cathie /Liz - Hello and hope your doing ok.

Lisa x


Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lisa,

Yes I had the immune tests done.  Natural killer cells apparently live happily in all our bodies and they are there to fight infection.  But some people have too many of them and they end up attacking and destroying the embryo.  It is called an immune attack.  The site that details it all is www.repro-med.net. It's all very confusing though.

Choccy,

Hope you're hanging in there.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. 

Choccy - hope you're ok. 

Lisa - good luck getting everything sorted. 

Tidds - forgot to say about chocolate. We sell at Jimmy's Farm market on the first sat in the month, just starting a Colchester market at the Arts centre (?) the first Fri of the month, Tey Brook Farm shop (opposite the Barn Brasserie in Great Tey, just off the A120), and an ironing place at Marks Tey station. We also do ad hoc fairs like Cressing Temple Barns. Free samples available to ff friends.

Sam, you ok? How's the childminding going this week?

Liz - how's the bloating?


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Morning everyone
Just thought i'd let you know how things are going.  Am still bleeding, rang clinic yesterday and spoke to Fiona, she said that it could be implantation bleeding - even if it is bright red and lasts for more than a day.  I don't think it is though - think its a period.  She said that I ahd to carry on with the cyclogest until Friday then still do the test then.
Hubby thinks that I am pregnant because of what she said, i'm convinced i'm not pregnant but said I would wait until Friday so I will definitely know then.
Only thing that is different is that bleeding isn't as heavy as normal af and I have had no pain - which I normally would have had - but I think that could be the cyclogest playing tricks.
Am really upset it didn't work but had a cry with DH yesterday evening and felt a bit better(even though he hasn't accepted it hasn't worked yet).  We are going to have another go with the defrosted embies as soon as we can - not sure how long the clinic will want us to wait.
Only other thing - on ivf chat board there is a post about care nottingham new ivf trial - they are going to be looking at eggs/embryos and testing them before they are put back in - test in america showed 60-70% success rate - double the normal rate - have a look if you get chance.
Take care
Choccy x x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Choccy. I really hope it's implantation bleeding. The wait till Friday will be horrible but we're here for you if you want to chat.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry Choccy.  I know it is still positive for you to get a BFP on Friday but I think in this situation most of us can trust our intuition.  I am really glad to hear you are able to look forward anyway.  The ISIS only made me wait one cycle before doing a FET but I have long cycles so that gave me a little bit more time to recover than most.

And yes I also saw the post about the trial at CARE.  I would say go for it for anyone able to spend a few weeks/ travel to Nottingham.  Unfortunately I may well be too old as I am soon to be 39!!!  Wouldn't surprise me if they already have enough volunteers though - I mean you would have thought they would be able to find enough patients from their clinic alone.

Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Sam


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Choccy - sending you a    although it's not over until friday - stay   

Tidds xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Choccy - Sending you big hug   I'm so sorry honey but as Fiona says you may get good news on Friday.  Not sure how long they make you wait using frozen ones as i havent used mine yet but its 3 months between fresh cycles so that your body can get back to normal.  I hope you get good news on Friday.

Hi to everyone else,  i'llbe off line now till next week some time as having to dismantle computer today.  

Bye till next week
Lisa


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Choccy:

I'm so sorry you are having a bleed, But i had spotting on day 10 and 11 and was sure it was over told dh and everything then got a faint positive on day 12 so don't give up all hope i would of bet money on a negative with me and i had af type pains too. Fingers crossed for you hun xxxxxxx

Sam:

I bet once you get a routine going with the child you care for it will be far less stressfull and you will know what make each other tick to.

Lisa:

great news that you finally have a date for the move, then you can start your monitored cycle when you get settled in. sorry about af strange about how it starts and then stops again.

Cathie:

How do you cope with working and doing your chocs you sound like you are getting really busy with it. Are you back on your diet?

Tidds:

Not long now hun!!! Sorry you have backache and i bet sleeping is hard too. I've heard reflexology is good for pain relief in labour. A friend of mine had a 12 hour labour at home and went in 9cm so she did it with know pain relief. I think everyone deals with it differently and know too births are the same are they. When did you start to show? I'm just bloated at the moment. The waiting for the scan is the worst!!!!!

Well with me I'm just going slowly mad ha ha, work is crap and i haven't told my new manager coz i don't like her so am waiting for the scan, but its hard as my job involves a fair amount of lifting and work in the freezer which i can't do. I am still bloated even tho i have been off cyclogest for 5 days so it is obviously a symptom.

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Choccy - hope all goes well tomorrow. We're here if you need us.


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi, just to say got BFN today, lots of bleeding as well.  We are gutted but trying to be positive that it will work next time for us.
Seems so unfair as lots of the other ladies on 2ww got a bfp who were testing about now.(I just mean unfair for me - I don't begrudge tham a bfp).  Never mind.
Have a review appt booked for next Thursday with Dr Dangelo.  Would like to have a try with the frozen embies as soon as we can really.  It will work sometime!!!!! (just wanted it to be this time).
Take care and thanks for all the messages I know i'm not the only one going through all this even though it seems very lonely at times.
Choccy x x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

So sorry Choccy but I must say you are being very strong about this.  Hope that continues, it is great that you have your review appointment so quickly.  That helps I think.

I had my pre-ov scan at the ARGC today.  They found an 18mm follie but only 5mm lining and this was really scary news.  The way it works at the ARGC is that almost every patient whatever the circumstances has to go through a monitoring cycle at the end of which they make, comments, diagnosis and recommendations for treatment.  So all they will do at the moment is tell me the facts and they were not impressed by the 5mm lining.  Just have to wait now, go for a progesteorne check next week and then see what (if anything) they recommend.

On the brighter side I did find out that my FSH was only 5.3 which they said was excellent for a 38 year old but not much help if my uterus is past it.

Have a good weekend everyone.  Choccy - do want you can to get through - treat yourself.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Choccy. I was really hoping you would get your bfp today.   Glad to hear you're staying positive for future cycles, and that you have the appt with Dr D'A soon. We're here for you if you want to chat.

Sam - I can see why ARGC has really good results. They give you a really thorough work up. Do you feel more confident with their approach? 

How's everyone else?

This is my last week of working 5 days   so I've been busy. From Sunday I'll only be working 3 days one week and 4 the next which will give me much more time to make chocolate. Good news as we're booked out for the rest of the year now with only the odd weekend with nothing on. I'm a bit worried that we have too many events booked now and that we won't be able to cope. I'll feel better about it Sunday when I've had a chance to get a lie in, but I'm too tired now (and pmt) and get stressed.

Dh has started on the Dooley book and is taking on a lot of the suggestions like cutting down alcohol etc. My attempts at avoiding processed foods went awry when I cut fresh chillies without gloves on and spent 5 hours with burning hands before I found a cure (cover hands in olive oil)and could get to sleep. Plus I ruined the chilli by trying to add chocolate - whoever said it goes well meant a miniscule amount or lied. Next time I'll stick to the recipe.

Off to bed now as I'm working tomorrow. It'll probably take me a while to drop off as I'm in a bad mood because of the Ipswich result - we weren't in the game most of the match. I don't mind them losing but playing well but can't stand it when they play like that.

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm so sorry choccy i was praying it was positive. I was third time lucky so it shows it does work but just not always as quickly as we'd like. take it easy and give your self time to get over this it's not a small thing you've been through.

Sam: 
good news about your fsh levels the eggs are important, Don't no how to help your lining heard pineapple juice is good. I'm sure they will have something that will help.

Cathie:
Glad the choccy stuff is going so well and you are able to cut down your job you can only really earn money when you work for yourself don't you think.

Lisa/tidds:
hope your having a nice weekend.

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Afternoon all

Choccy - so so sorry to hear your news it is so unfair I feel so bad for you all -sending you a big hug  . You sound really strong though to me - remember though we are here if you need us x

Sam - good news on the FSH that is lower than mine! I am sure they can sort a lining problem out with hormones - what is happening wit the steroids??

Lis - hows the house move going?

Cathie - your obviosly a true blue supporter - hope you have got over their performance now!

Liz - hows it going lovey?

Well its my last week at work this week and I am so knackered! I am also feeling apprehensive about the fact that I could have a baby in the next 7 weeks - is this for real??  We have started the nursery poor dog kicked out of her room she was so lost last night wandering around I felt really bad and gave her lots of cuddles. I'm scared  , my life is going to totally change into a world of the unknown

Sorry don't mean to sound insensitive but it is scary after all these years, your so focused on getting pregnant that you kind of don't look past it if you can understand that?

I am sure it will be fine just feeling a bit weird today that;s all.

Anyway just wanted to pop in - take care all

Sherrie xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

More confusion on my monitoring cycle I'm afraid.  I was instructed to do OPKs and give the clinic a ring when I get my LH surge and then they want you in 5 days later for a progesterone blood test.  This is the last stage of the monitoring cycle and they will immediately (I think) recommend treatment and if that is IVF you will start downregging immediately.  It is scary that I could be on an IVF cycle next week as I am totally unprepared.

Only problem with me is that I THINK I got my LH surge yesterday but I am really not sure.  I have the same problem every cycle.  The OPK results looks very very very nearly positive but I am not sure if it really is a positive.  I've been feeling like I was O'ing and the clinic told me I would O soon so why didn't I get a strong result like most women do.  Now I'm beginning to think I am not actually ovulating.  Maybe my body tries to O but can't for some reason.  Anyway the clinic said not to worry but I am worrying.  Have my blood test on Thursday so will hopefully find out more then.

We'll having our house valued tomorrow - I'm afraid we can't give up ttc yet and we have to get the money from somewhere.  I'll be sad to leave here but then again a change is as good as a rest they say.

Tidds - I totally understand your fears but I have a strong feeling that in a couple of months time so will never believe that you had any other sort of life.  I am sure you will just adapt easily to whatever is put in front of you.  It is such an exciting time for you.  Have you thought of any names yet?

Think we should start a sort of "getting to know you" quiz where we ask each other questions.  I'll start, nice and easy.

So what is your favourite type of holiday?  Mine is definitely a cruise.  Only done it once (honeymoon) but would love to go again.  A cruise is just the right mix for me of beach, touring and love all the food and drink to hand.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. 

Tidds - Not surprised you feel   at the prospect of all that change. We work so hard on the getting pregnant that there often isn't time to think about what life will be like when one arrives. It's a v nice   though.

Sam - sorry your o isn't going as you'd hope. The doctors are probably right about not worrying. Plus, if you haven't they'll work it out and can make suggestions as to what can be done. 

Lisa - how's the move gone/going?

Choccy - hope you're ok. 

Liz - only a week till your scan now. Then you can tell everyone. 

I had a great day today. I'm finally being paid £200 owed from May for a big chocolate order (amazing what happens when you threaten to go to court), a project at work which we've been trying to get approved for over a year is finally going ahead and should be complete around Xmas, and my new car which I'm leasing for the business will be ready next Tues and I won't have to worry about the state of my old banger any more. On the down side   is due and although I don't have any of the normal symptoms (had this after tx last time) she's on her way.

Holidays. I like a mix of relaxation and lots of things to do. My favourite place so far has been down under. Sydney Harbour, Kangaroo Island and the wine regions in New Zealand have been some of my favourite places. I can do a beach holiday if I have a stack of good books but I get bored so like sights as well which is why Oz and NZ are so great. I'd love to do a cruise but dh gets seasick so it's a no go. 

Spooks is just starting so I'll go now. 
Great idea about the quiz Sam.
Cathie x


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

HI all - well as you can see by the time I am suffering from pregnancy insomnia - it is such a pain don;t think I will make work again tomorrow - too knackered, oh well only a few days left I suppose.

Thanks for your supportive comments about my fears I am sure I will be fine maybe I am just very tired at moment and I always feel low when I am tired.

Sam - I used to have cycles varying from 27-34 days and was told my periods were irregular, sometimes if I had a extra long cycle 44 days or a one time marathon of 99 days


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

once again lost the bloody post - Grrrr I could scream    

lost my train of thought now  I was saying to Sam that I had trouble too knowing when I had ovulated but used to get mid cycle pain and knew by my cervical mucus as it got a lot wetter and stretchy like egg white which means it is fertile - do you get any of these signs??

Cathie = glad your feeling better about things x

Holidays - African safari, Australia and New York - on the cheap - Cornwall as long as it is sunny!!!

Well best try to get some sleep of sorts - night all. xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Tidds - yes I got exactly those symptoms EWCM and mid cycle pain so that's why I was surprised I wasn't getting a + on the OPK.  What happens in some people is that the egg is there and ready and the body tries to ovulate but for some reason can't.  I don't know if this is what has happened with me or it is just a case of unrealiable OPKs.  But I go for a blood test tomorrow so hopefully I will find out then.

Hope you get some sleep tonight.

Sam

PS  Having our house valued today


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tidds, you poor thing. Are you able to have a nap during the day to at least catch up a bit?

Sam - good luck with the valuation. Are you thinking seriously of moving to be able to afford more tx? SUch a shame if you love where you live now. I've often wondered if places like ISIS couldn't offer payment plans for tx, or good rates on loans.

How's everyone else?

 arrived with a vengeance yesterday morning. She was due Mon but I had no twinges or anything and couldn't help but wonder if something had finally clicked into place. Then yesterday I went all dizzy and sick (again giving me a bit of hope despite a tiny bit of spotting), and then she kicked me in the guts for good measure leaving me with excruciating pain for a few hours. A hot bath and snuggle with the dog saw me right and I'm fine now. 

We're not really ttc at the moment, just trying to get our relationship back to normality whatever that is/was, but it's really hard not to wonder when af is due, and any little straw of hope is clung to until the last possible moment. The philosophy in the Dooley book of not focussing on each af as tx in itself is working as I do now really see things in the longer term. The diet is working gradually, we're both taking the zita vitamins and Matt has taken on board a lot of the diet/lifestyle things in the Dooley book so we'll be as prepared as possible for tx next year. Hopefully it will all pay off as I want a family more than ever at the moment.

Enough moping. 

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Not long till scan now, am getting nervous now as i just can't tell if all is well although I've been weeing for england so something must be pressing in there. Any one know when you start to show. I'm a size 10 and and weigh about 9st'3lb so am average i have a pot belly from the bloating but thats been there from the start.

Sam:

How annoying about thous tests do you need an early morning sample or something? as you say when you have the bloods then you will know more. Have you looked into borrowing more money on your mortgage when we added 5 grand for treatment it was only £20 more a month. If you love the house and the area it be nice to stay. We had a mortgage adviser come out and he was a great help you can have his num if you want.

Cathie:

Sorry af has arrived i totally know what you mean about there always being a chance each month and mine would have be a bloody miracle but I'd still hope. I see you have lost some more weight well done.

Tidds:

How horrible not being able to sleep when thats all you want to do. At least when bubs wakes in the night you will be full of life!!!! Have you been going to antenatal classes? Have you thought about what you want to use in the birth?

Holiday's:

I love the U.S.A as i have a lot of family from there, Las Vegas and the Caribbean are my favorite places so far but would love to go to Australia.

Next question: What are your favorite passtimes?

Did do a lot of horse riding but not so much now so taking the dog on long walks i enjoy and reading a good book and going to the cinema.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Ah favourite pastimes.  I have to say that I have never been sporty (in the slightest) and I have never really had any hobbies.  Unfortunately for the last few years infertility and researching has been my hobby and I will probably feel a bit lost if one day I have to give up.  Other than that reading is my favourite pastime.  I used to like going to concerts or shows in the West end but now things are too tight financially.  I do like reading though and going out for a drink with friends.  Oh and eating out (this one is my fav).

Re the moving.  We have def decided to put the house on the market.  We just don't want to get in any more debt at the moment so while we love our house we don't have the cash to upkeep it at the moment. So it is either a case of stay here and watch it rot, get into more debt or move.  And we have both decided we would rather move.  But if we don't get the money we want for it then we will end up staying, there is no rush.

Cathie - I am glad you are able to focus on something other than ttc at the moment.  Well done.  I wish I could take your attitude but I am 38 and too scared that if I relax for a while it will be too late.

Liz - I just asked my sister when she started showing and she said that around 12-14 weeks her belly just sort of popped out.

Lisa - Wherever you are hope the move has gone smoothly.

Tidds - Not long to go for you now, you must be so excited.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

hi Guys

I'm back!!!! 

Tried to have a look through all the posts but there's been soooooooooo many in a week, cant keep up.
Well move went well on day, our removal people couldnt do the move as too short notice, so poor DH had to hire a lorry and get 2 beefcake bouncers to help him do it so that was the only hiccup, love the new house apart from the heating don't work properly but getting someone out to look at that (hope it dont cost too much as totally skint now after all the solicitors fees, stamp duty, estate agents fees etc )  It costs an absolute fortune to move!!

Choccy - Can i just say sorry for your BFN (sorry its soo late from me but only got my computer going yesterday)  hope your ok 

Sam - Hope your house move experience will be better than my one was, Can't believe that you can be starting IVF again as soon as next week    Will they let you know about the ov query, they certainly seem more thorough and go through your whole cycle with you.  I think that is so much better.  Hows the child minding going?

Liz - Good luck with your scan. Have you told anyone yet?

Cathie - Sorry your AF arrived yesterday its a bummer isnt it, I wish i was as good as you i try so hard like you not to think about when AF will arrive and try and put it out of my mind but it is always there.  Unfortunately like Sam says i am 37 now and feel like i'm running out of time.

Tidds - Sorry you cant sleep matey.  I cannot belive your only 7 weeks away )where has that time gone!!!!)  I can totally understand how you must be feeling we all spend so long wishing for our baby and then when the reality sets in it must be quite scary.

Questions : Best holidays - SanFrancisco and Cyprus
Favourite Pastimes - Going to the cinema, reading. (used to be aerobics but due to back injury havent done it in a year)  

Well thats it from me folks
Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -   Is it nice to be in finally? 

Sam - how did the valuation go? I hope you get a good price for it so you can have the tx you need. It's a tough choice but tx comes first these days.

Tidds - did you get a better night last night?

Liz/Choccy  

Hobbies. Obviously footie (watching not playing), cooking - though I don't get much chance around the chocolate these days as I need to keep my kitchen as clear as possible. I love films but never get around to going to the cinema. Reading is probably the only thing I get a chance to do regularly these days (note to self - must get out more). I love reading, losing myself in a story. I love crime/thrillers but also like a lot of the new women's lit - Belinda Jones is my favourite as she makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls hope your all well x

Liz - your the same as me - I started off a size 10 - 9st 4lb and started to bloat about 14 weeks then jeans got tight and could only get in big jeans but took ages to fit maternity clothes about 20 weeks so that inbetween stage is v. annoying!  I am now 11 stone    and wonder how much bigger I will get as I have a cake every day and I just love the cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck at scan make sure you ask for picture say it is IVF.

Slept better last night thanks still had restless legs but only 3 days of work left now so if I can't sleep I can nap in day  

Sam -  I used to get all the signs and sometimes never ovulate either so know exactly what you mean - it is very annoying though as I used to still get a surge, a surge doesn;t guarantee you have ovulated only you are about to. Only way to know you have is but your temp - Dr wesier book taking charge of your fertility. I used this before I knew my tubes were blocked then it was no good to me but I learn't a lot about my body! Good luck with the valuation x

Lis - glad all went ok (ish) and your in - loads of unpacking now!!! Where are you now?

Cathie - glad your focusing on other things in life - it is so easy to get obsessed - I was!  it is weird but when you get pg you will find that you have more time on your hands as your not obsessing, waiting for apointments and researching your problem - well I have noticed that anyway!!

Choccy - hope you ok lovey xx

Laters all dh home now need to do dinner!!

Sherrie xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

I've just done 2 12 hour shifts and am knacker ed one more left then I'm off for a week yay!!! Have to take holiday before December, so it's just me at home next week but plan to catch up with friends that a never get a chance to see.

Lisa:
nice to see you back hun missed you! glad you are finally in your new house how exciting. when do you think you will start tx again at isis?

Sam:
At least what ever the valuation is you can up it a bit as you are not in a big hurry to move and can wait for the best price.

Choccy:
Hows it going hun? have you thought about when you will use your frosties?

Cathie:
What is your next move with tx? ivf again?

tidds:
No more work yay, Bet you were annoyed that you will miss out on the new smp amount? Now you get 39weeks smp for babies due after Apirl 2007 that means i get it yay!! How long are you off for?

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Had some bad news last week which is why I haven't posted for a few days.  The ARGC have basically told me that my chances of conceiving again are very low and for that reason they wouldn't recommend I cycle again.  So I am feeling pretty crushed.  On the one hand it is almost a relief to be advised not to do IVF but another to be told they don't think it is possible for me to have a baby.

Have to go for another scan tomorrow and so hopefully will get a chance to chat with them again.

House is up for sale from today.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Sam. That's such horrible news.     I hope you get some clearer information tomorrow.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh Sam   My heart sunk when i just read your post hun i'm sooooooo sorry.  Have they said why?  and how they've come to that conclusion?  Hope you get more info today at your next scan


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Sam I'm so very sorry for hun, i am truly gutted.
                          
I hope they give you more reasons today so it is totally clear to you what they mean. You know it's not the end you will just move on and take a different route to having a baby. Take care hun I'm here for you. xx xx xx

I feel bad posting this but i had my scan today and all is well. So for now I'm more relaxed and well happy. we have told family and are telling friends tonight. 

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

That's excellent news Liz. Don't feel bad for posting your good news.

Had another scan today.  Although my lining had grown doctor is still of the opinion that pregnancies with this thin a lining are extremely rare.  He has given me Viagra to try but isn't hopeful.  He gave me two boxes for which I have to pay £170 and it was only when I got home that I realised this amount of the drug will only last me for 4 days and as it takes me 21 on average to get to O it is going to be a far too expensive trial.

DH's first words when I told him was "it's time to give up".  I think he means it and he is probably right.  There is no use fooling myself anymore, I know Mr Lower was always very confident I would get pregnant eventually but time hasn't proved him right.  Maybe this doctor is just not so afraid to be blunt.  It wasn't what I wanted to hear so I tried very hard to ignore all he said but now I think he may just well be right.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam. Really sorry to hear the news from the cons. Are you going to try the viagra at all? There must be some way of getting it cheaper if you had a prescription.

Having a bizarre week. Trying to make enough chocolate to meet all the orders and fairs this week but it's gone 9 and I've not started tonight. I've already cancelled going to see some friends in Andover tomorrow (it's too far to go for lunch unless I have nothing on and they can't come to me as they have kids in school for half the day). Now I also have my brother staying for a week as he's been evicted from his flat at a days notice. I've told him it's a week max but he's really lazy and useless at getting his act together. He's already eating me out of house and home and he only arrived 2 hours ago.   On teh bright side, I got my new car today. I've leased a Berlingo for the business as my car was dying and we needed something bigger for all the market bits. It's sooo nice not having to worry about my polo giving out in the middle of nowhere any more. 

Liz - hurray, that must be such a relief for you. Are you having fun telling everyone?

Tidds - have you finished work now?

Choccy - how are you doing?

Lisa - are you unpacked yet? We've been in our house over 4 years now and still have boxes of books and bits in the garage.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello Strangers   I too have taken quite a long break as I just wanted to feel 'normal' for a while and stop stressing about falling pregnant, what day I was on and working out if we had to have sex even if we were too damn tired!! The best way for me to do it was to just stop coming on her and forget about fertility and amazingly I did. Its been nice just to chill about it and not turn into a blubbering wreck when my af turned up!

Sam - I am so sorry to hear your news, you must be devestated but maybe a tad releived at the same time? but then this brings the emotions of guilt and the feeling of a void in your life. If you can't have your own baby what are you to do? Have you thought about adoption or fostering? its probably a bit too early to think about these things yet but my thoughts and wishes are with you and I hope you are coping ok. Take care, relax for a while and just enjoy your relationship

Liz - Wow you are pregnant, Congratulations   you must be over the moon. I have not had a chance to read through all of the posts as this thread is sooo long. Did you fall after an Isis ivf? When is your due date?

Tidds - I can't believe that you are almost due already   where has the time gone. I bet you are getting really excited now. I hope you are sleeping better. You need to charge your batterys with sleep before buby comes. I love your 4d scan picture, its amazing. I love them but my hubby is totally freaked out by them!! Have you got anymore pics?

Lisa - hope youv'e settled into your new house now. How are you going with treatment?

Choccy - sounds like your business has taken off a treat. Well done you, its damn hardwork setting up your own business but worth it in the end. Hows your treatment going?

Cathy - sorry the old witch turned up again - I can symathise with trying to have a normal relationship. We, or rather I got to a stage where I was just sick and tired of counting days every month and have the obsessive hpt every month and then coming on within 30 mins of doing the test   It has been nice just to have a break and not worry about stuff. Its damn hard to turn off though.

I don't think that I have missed anyone out! Well since I last posted apart from chilling out I went into Colchester General in July and had a laparoscopy and a tubal check done. My follow up appt took ages to come through and I had my appt a couple of weeks ago. The upshot of it is that both of my tubes are totally fcuked   although my ovaries look very good and my uterus is clear both of my tubes are totally blocked at the top and they have no idea why   The chances of me falling pregnant are zero and the only option open to us is ivf. I said to Mrs Marfleet that I had not heard from them yet to which she replied 'have you been referred then?' I reminded her that she told me in January that I was being put on the list and she was going to refer me in April. 'Maybe we didn't refer you as we wanted to see what your laparoscopy told us' she said, you said that would not make any difference and you were going to refer me anyway I said. Well to cut a very long story short basically I was missed off the list. They had 60 referalls available, I was no 56 and I was missed. I was then told I would probably have to wait until next April to be referred now but she promised that I would be first on the list. Que lots of gulping so I didn't cry, lots of nodding and hmmiing and off I went to make my appt for March so we could get my blood etc done again. As I was waiting to make my appt the nurse called me back in and Mrs Marfleet had spoken to her secretary and there was a drop out at Isis and there was a space so I was being referred    (que the tears now!) so I got all of my blood forms, dh forms and his pot and off I went one very happy bunny. I came on the next day so had my day 2-4 bloods done and next week I have got to have my 21 day bloods done. Hubby has got to do his 'stuff' and he has to have his blood test done too but that is proving to be a pain in the bum. He is self employed and has a franchise, to have a day off obviously costs him money and he has to pay someone to cover his job too. We can't find anywhere that will take his bloods on a Saturday or in the evening, its a nightmare just for a 5 minute blood test, but hey ho I am sure we will get round it. I have got one more phone call to make to the Oaks tomorrow to see if they do out of hours blood tests.

I am hoping and keeping fingers crossed that we get referred as soon as Dr Marfleet has all of our results and Isis move quickly. We are off on hols in 10 weeks and I would love everything to be sorted out before we go so that when we get back we can crack straight on with it so to speak and have a treatment in February. How are peoples experiences with how long it takes once you are referred? Dh also is asking me what happens and I have to say I really have no idea!! Can someone tell me the way things happen?

Right enough waffling from me, its good to be back and its nice to say hi to you all again 

Love Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Tricksy,

Wow good to hear from you again.  Don't blame you at all from needing a break from ttc and having to stay away from this board as a result.  I know over the years I have actually got quite obsessional with it and it isn't healthy.  This board, and others, actually fill a hole in my life and when I have truly given up ttc I am going to have to find some other way of filling my time.

Couldn't believe when you said they hadn't referred you so delighted to hear the doctor felt embarrased enough to make amends.  That would have been awful after all the waiting you have done.  Sorry to hear your tubes are blocked, after all those negative HPTs you've had to endure you must be a little mad not to have found out earlier but at least now you know.

I always paid privately at the ISIS for my treatment so am probably not the best person to advise you on how things proceed.  But I can say that from my initial appointment it was a case of as soon as cd21 arrives you can start so I'm sure it will be the say for you.  Have you got all your HIV/hepititis tests in order?  There are places in London they do testing on a Saturday if that's any help.

I actually worked out the cost of the Viagra wrong so may well give it a try yet. Me and dh need to do some talking.  Adoption and surrogacy are maybe both options.  If adoption is the way to proceed that I really don't want any more treatment because they have this 6 month break rule before you can start adoption procedures and although to date I have been seeing a doctor at the ARGC and seeking advice, I have not had treatment so hopefully it wouldn't be too much of a lie to deny any of it taking place!

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - how are you feeling this morning? I'm glad you got the sums wrong so if you do decide to give it a try you won't have to pay so much. 

Tricksy - I'm glad Dr Marfleet sorted it for you. I had NHS funded IVF last year. We were referred in May and had an appointment in July with tx starting the following cycle. Have you asked the walk in centre if they can do dhs bloods? We've got some that need to be done and were told we could go in there. I don't know if they have restricted times for blood tests but I went there at 8 on a Friday night after burning my hands on a roasing tin. I think they're open till 10.

Must go - my brother needs to get up and his alarm hasn't worked so far. This is the boy (man I suppose now) who can fall asleep next to a jet plane taking off so I shouldn't be surprised.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Sam - So sorry to hear your news i was saying someone the other day that trying to get pg is part of my life and if it wasnt for that i dont know what i would be thinking about all the time, like you said there would be a void i feel exactly the same,  i hope you can give the viagra a go and have some hope from that.  Cos our circumstances are so similar i really feel for you   and i cant help thinking that it is nearing the end of the road for me too.

Cathie - How luvely a new car!!  Sorry about your house guest though!  Do you think he'll stay longer than his week?  Got most things unpacked but there are still quite a few boxes in the garage and a few cupboards but it feels like home now and the neighbours are all lovely they sent cards and made me feel really welcome.

Liz - Great news about the scan mate i'm sooooooooo pleased for you and now you can relax and enjoy telling everyone your good news you must be on cloud 9 now - well done!!! Are you enjoying your week off?  Have you been to the cinema lately?  I went to see Little Miss sunshine which was fab and yesterday i saw The Departed which was excellent (violent though but really good)

Tidds - Are you all finished work now? I'm now in Witham and all settled in its great as i'm only 15 mins from Chelmsford now and luv the shops there.

Tricksy - good to hear from you!  Glad you finally got sorted with your referral,  sorry your tubes are blocked though - Can they unblock?  With my referrel it was really quick but that was back last year,  we were referred in the May and started treatment in July so i dont think you'll be waiting long.
Give me some tips please in trying to forget about cycles and stuff cos no matter how hard i try it is always in the back of my mind.  I will be starting another monitored cycle later this month (thats my last one)  then i will use my frozen ones up and then we think............. that we'll call it a day and look for other options of having a child.  

Anyway hope i havent missed anyone.  Forgot to say theres a photo of me in a  magazine this month and i only had to write a little sentance and i'm getting a case of wine how good is that!!!!

Byeeeeeeeeeee
Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sam,
I'm glad they have given you something else to try and it's not as costly as you first thought. Have you done some research on it and how successful it is, i have read about people on this site using it and having success . Fingers crossed for you hun.

Lisa:

you sound like you have got your house in order pretty quick welldone you!! will you be taking any drugs with your monitored cycle other than the blood clotting ones? Have not been to the cinema yet but plan to go over the weekend not sure what to see yet. 

choccy:

Hows it going hun?

Cathie:

It's nice having a new car isn't it we just got a Nissan primira for a family car!! and its smells so clean and fresh. Your choccy stuff is going so well you must be well chuffed. I would hate to live with my brother again we'd argue all the time. hope yours sorts things out quick.

Tricksy:

Great to here from you again hun. It was an ivf cycle at Isis that has resulted in my pregnancy. As you can imagine we are on cloud 9 at the moment we waited till this scan before we told anyone so  we are having fun this week telling everyone. my due date is April 14th 2007 so just after easter, so long away. Sorry to here your tubes are blocked and that ivf is your only option. But I'm sure it's going to work first time for you. How is your horse have you been competing lots over the summer.

Tidds:

How is the maternity leave going bet you've been shopping lots. Hope your sleep patterns are better and you are able to have a nap in the afternoon.


take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Afternoon all sorry haven't been on have been soo tird up to finishing work but I am now finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee!!  My last day was yesterday but it hasn't sunk in yet just feels like I am off sick or on holiday iykwim 

Well you are all a load of   !!!

Sam - so sorry to hear your news how devastating, have they said it is just the lining or the NK cells too? What does Viagra do then, apart from the obvious!?  I sincerely hope it works I really do. With the surrogacy thing do you have any friends or relatives that have offered in the past or would you go for a stranger?  Would you do straight surrogacy or use your own embryos' Keep us posted won't you? x

Liz - congrats on the scan honey it will start to feel more real now especially when you start growing!! Have fun telling everyone - hows the nausea??

Lis - Glad your good, hope the cycle goes well what are they checking for as I thought you already knew your LP seemed short are they checking it again

Cathie - you sound like you need an assistant your so busy!!!  Get that brother of yours to pitch in for his keep!!  Car sounds lovely x

Tricksy - welcome back hun - sorry to hear your news about your tubes but if you look at my profile that is what I had.  All I will say is check at your next appointment that they did not mention hydrosalphinx in yours as blocked tubes is quite straight forward but when they have hydro (fluid) in them it can cause IVF cyles to fail as the fluid builds up then flows back into the uterus taking the embryo's with it. Don't mean to scare you but you need to know so you can get them to monitor it closely which is what Isis did with me at every scan. You can always pm me for me info as I am an expert on this if I may say so myself!!  Excellent news being referred I was private as Ipswich have a 3 year waiting list which is crap!! Re: 4D scan it was amazing and I have loads more pics, it is so worth it I do recommend it!

Choccy - how are you chick?

Well I haven't been doing much today but plan to rest this week and have spa break at Stoke by Nayland golf club at weekend with dh, brother and sister in law - can't wait for my mother to be treatment!!!  Sunday we are off to Ikea to by a chair for the nursery and next week I will start washing my baby clothes and pottering about in the nursery, cleaning etc etc.  Going to also start taking raspberry leaf tea which is good for strenthening the uterus ready for labour - eeek so scared   

Laters all take care xxxx
Sherrie 

Hi to everyone and anyone else I have missed!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

My Goodness you lot still chat for England!!!! 

Tidds - It must be good to of finished work now. At least you can get the house sorted out and get ready for Junior to arrive. You must be so excited. Dr Marfleet did not mention hydrosalphinx at all but I will be sure to mention it when I get to Isis.

Liz - You are due on my birthday   its great that you have conceived after treatment at Isis, a great boost for all of us still waiting for that illusive BFP! I asked if my tubes could be unblocked and apparently they can't. Its too risking with eptopic pregnancies after tubal surgery so its not an option. At least we know where we stand now and we can still stay chilled about sex and just enjoy it. I have not done any eventing this year, its a goal for next year, if I don't fall pregnant of course! My mare is not a novice ride and I came back to riding after a 20 year break so I am learning all the time and she is a real handful at times so we didn't make any shows this year, I feel I have made real progress though so its still good.

Lisa - I don't know how I switched off to be honest. I think that I had got to a stage where I had just had enough and needed a break. I literally had no idea when I was due on or anything for 4 months, saying that I still have no idea where I am in my cycle! Its nice just to chill and I think that now we know that I can't fall without IVF then it keep the pressure off. I suppose we are lucky in that respect.

Cath - Hope that you are coping with your brother staying with you ok. I have got my cousin and her boyfriend staying with us at the moment so I know what its like. I really nice to have her around as she has been in SA for the last 18 months so its great to catch up and have someone to help with the horses!

Sam - Thanks for the pm. I rang around so many places at the hospital trying to find somewhere that would take dh bloods out of normal hours but to no avail. The walk in centre do bloods from 7am - 1pm but dh starts work at 6am so that was no good. No doctors are open on a Saturday to do it and the hospital can't do it either. As a last resort I rang the Oaks (Private Hosp in Colchester) and they can do it for us, either on a Saturday morning or evening, hoorayy!! So we are off to the Oaks on Friday night and Saturday morning is sample time for him! I rang the Microbiology dept and we have to be there by 10am so no pressure at all   I have already had my 2-4 day bloods done and I am having my day 21 bloods done next Thursday (so I do know where I am in my cycle but I had to think about it!) I had the Clamidea (know you don't spell it like that  ) swab done at my appt a couple of weeks ago so fingers crossed in a fortnight all results should be with Dr Marfleet and its full steam ahead.

When you are referred to Isis does Dr Marfleet send you a copy of the letter and copies of your results? I am a tad worried about hubbys sample as I didn't read the leaflet til last night and his sample should be over 48 hrs from last do-da but not more that 7 days. It'll be 5 1/2 days since the last time on Saturday, will that be ok? If we 'sort him out' tonight then it'll only be 36 hours so not long enough. I really wanted him to get an optimum result as he is a bit worried, bless him. I am after some reassurance really but truthfull reassurance please  

Right I had better shoot off, catch you all again soon

Tricksy xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Tricksy - I think 5 1/2 days will be OK.  Though I understand your wanting your dh to have reassurance, I personally would rather that my dh had his sperm analysis done under less than favourable circumstances so that there can be no surprises on the day whatever will happen.  I am sure he will be fine though as he has managed to get you pregnant serveral times in the past. 

Sherrie - My sister did once offer to be surrogate but to be honest that was a while ago and I don't really know if she had thought it through or it was a spur of the moment thing.  At the moment I am thinking of trying acupunture.

Hi to you others.  Sorry no time for personals as had a busy day childminding and now need to go and have a bath.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi, hope you dont mind me posting as you all seem to know each other well and have been through alot together. Just wanted to be able to ask what the general view was of ISIS and success rates really. Have to go through ICSI as my DH had a vasectomy and vas reversal which has left him with poor sperm motility and they are very clingly! Been advised to loose weight before treatment which is fine, so probably hope to start in Jan '07. Would just like to find some friends to share experience with please  

Thanks x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Angel10:
Hi welcome to are little group. Out of about 8 cycles there has been 2 bfp at Isis just with us lot so i think that is really good. I was one of the lucky ones as you can see from my ticker. The staff there are all really nice and they have one of the best embryologists. I would recommend Isis to anyone and it is the easiest place to get too. look forward to getting to know you.

Sam:

I think acupuncture is a good idea as it will increase the blood flow to the uterus and improve the lining. Glad the child minding keeping you on your toes.

Lisa:

when do you start your monitored cycle? I went to see "Click" with Adam Sandler it was really funny if you like his humor which me and dh do a nice easy film.

Tidds;

Don't blame you taking it easy for the first week i would. Have you got a name yet? I have just been to ikea it's a great place we brought one of thous bouncy chairs they are so comfy.

Cathie/choccy:

hope your having a nice week and not working to hard.

Tricksy:

I'm glad you are having fun with your horse. It's good to know why it's not been happening naturally and it's not just that your unlucky, when we found out about dh it made us relax more and took the pressure off.

Have a good weekend all

Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Angel,

Yes I too would recommend the ISIS.  Like Liz said it is well situated, the staff are all nice and the success rates are good.  The only thing I cannot comment on are the doctors because the one I had has just left and I have never met the two others.

I have had some sort of treatment at 3 clinics now and the one great thing about the ISIS is that it is a new purpose-built clinic.  This means that the surroundings are nice and relaxing.  My only criticism is that (and I think this may now have changed) they don't do EC every day.

Welcome to the thread.  We are quite a small group - me (Sam), Liz and Sherrie (the successes), Lisa, Cathie, Tricksy and Choccy.  I am actually a sort of honoury member because I no longer have treatment at the ISIS (for complicated reasons and nothing to do with a loss of confidence with them).

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lisa,

When do you start treatment again?  I meant to say to you that a FET sounds like very good treatment for you and I presume it will be the first time you have ever had treatment when your own natural cycle has been overridden (is this right)?

sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Not got time for all the personals I'd like as there's a large vat of chocolate waiting in the kitchen and I'm about 500 chocolates short of what I need for the fair over the weekend. If any of you are bored and in the Braintree area, we'll be at the Essex Food Fair at Cressing Temple Barns. It's a massive fair with lots of scrummy food. Freebies for ISIS friends. We're in the small room/barn nearish the entrance.

Angel10 - welcome to the thread. I too would recommend ISIS. I've not been to any other clinic and although I toyed with the idea when I was in the depths of depression following bfn I don't think I would really want to. I'm with Dr D'Angelo who's really nice. The staff are what make it good for me. The nurses who do most of the scans and take the phone calls with daft questions are lovely. 

Dh and I have said we'll look at tx again in the new year so we may end up being cycle buddies if I can get my immunology investigations done by then.

I probably won't get back on again until after the weekend so hope you all have a good one.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello all

Hope all having a good weekend.  Been really busy what with one thing and another.  I start work next week temping and DH starts new job too next week so since moving in to this new house 2 weeks ago, we are both starting new jobs too.  The only down side is dh will be working away from home 2/3 nights a week so i will really miss him  

Angel - A warm welcome to you!!!   I would highly recommend Isis, all staff are really friendly and the plus point for me was that it was not too far away from where i live,  Are you far from Isis?  I've had 2 Ivfs at Isis but now they have said that i dont need IVF due to having investigations for blood clotting problems so back to normal trying and monitored cycles through Isis.  If you need any help of questions just give us a shout x

Tidds - There not really checking for anything but they wont give me the heparin unless i am doing sometype of cycling with them as you cant keep using month after month but i will be interested to see how the next monitoring goes to see whether the short 2nd part of cycle happens when i'm being checked cos every time they check me it doesnt happen.......  how weird is that!!!!

Liz - Probably start monitoring on next cycle which could be next week/week after,  how are you feeling?  


Tricksy - I didnt get any letter from Dr Marfleet, isis contacted me direct then went through results with me at the first consultation. I think 5.5 half days will be fine,  With DH i cant remember how long it was but i'm sure that will be fine.

Sam - yes never had a FET before and will do this in the new year hopefully if frosties are ok.  then that will be us finished i think and we will start looking for other options,  i'm still taking the aspirin though.

Cathie - you sound really busy with all the choccy making, I will try a pop down to Cressing Temple later as its not far from me but it depends what time DH gets home.

Hope i havent forgotton anyone
love Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you so much for the welcome ladies   its so good to know how much support there is out there. My DH dosent really understand why i need this communication, thinks i should just be able to talk to him, but i need to understand what it feels like going through ivf, after all im the one who has to go thorugh all the treatment! Thank you for your thoughts on ISIS, im under Dr D'Angelo too and thought she was very emphatic. Feel so nervous about the whole experience and disoppointed we need to go through this to possibly have our dream. Success rates sound good and its good to know you all felt ok going to ISIS.
Will drop by every now and then if thats ok? like i said probably wont start treament til January.
Thanks again  
Emma xx

ps Sam....whats EC?


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Emma,

Sorry I forgot you are not used to all the abbreviations like we all are.  EC stands for egg collection which is done under sedation at the ISIS.  ET stands for embryo transfer.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam, 

 Oh No! now im horrified, does it have to be under sedation? am terrified of that thought, worried i may never wake up  

Emma


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't worry Emma, it's only light sedation so you're not properly asleep as with a general anaesthetic. I was worried, more about the needles than anything, but it's fine and they monitor you really closely. It's much better to have some sort of sedation as it can be uncomfortable otherwise. 

How is everyone? Good weekend?

We were very busy but it was good as we've taken enough money to buy a chocolate machine I need without having to get a loan (on top of the 0% card I've already had to get).  

Did anyone watch Jane Eyre? I've been having flashbacks to the scene where he tries to persuade her to stay after the wedding all morning which is stopping me get any work done.  

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

DH and I finally did some talking over the weekend and we have decided that it is time for us to stop ttc.  Of course I will never give up hope totally until my eggs run out but I honestly feel as though I have done or tried everything OK, spent every spare penny and been through every emotion possible.  And we are out of hope and so I think the important thing now is to keep out marriage going and we can't do this if we put ourselves under any more stress.

So this it is for us.  Of course I am so so sad and crying as I write this.  But in other moments I actually feel some relief. So there may be a life without that baby I so wanted.  To get us through the next few days we have booked a holiday to Menorca.  I'll be in contact when we get back.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam. Although I've often said I'd rather know so I can give up ttc and move on, it must be incredibly hard to have reached that point. I hope you have a fantastic holiday with dh. Just having some time to be together with no pressures will do you the world of good. 

Take care hun

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Sam,

I'm so sorry you have had to reach this end, I can't even begin to know how you must be feeling. I think the holiday is a good idea, i totally understand about the strain on your marriage. You are so strong I know you and dh will get through this hard time. Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam, i know i have only just joined this group but i couldnt not say anything after you shared yours and your DH's decision to stop ttc. Im not sure what you have been through to reach this decsion but i am sure its not been made lightly or quickly. I can only imagine what you are both going thorugh right now and pray that somehow someway a little miracle will come your way.

Stay strong  
Emma


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sam - I'm so sorry that you feel you are all out of hope and have decided to stop,  I think a holiday will be good for you both it is so sad Sam and i really dont know what to say,  DH and you are the important ones here and  keep trying just puts so much stress on your relationship so i hope you have a nice holiday and can get some "Me" time.  
I feel that we have very similar backgrounds Sam and i really feel for you and in the back of my mind i've got that fear of writing the same post as yours in the very near future.

Thinking of you
love Lisa x


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Sam

Just wanted to acknowledge your post - not really sure what to say as it is such a massive decision and I cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling or what you and dh went through to reach it.

My thoughts are with you at this time and I hope your holiday brings some clarity. You know we are here if you need us now or in the future. xx

Love Sherrie xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Girls
Have been trying to avoid coming on here as it seemed to make me think about the failed ivf even more (if that makes sense). Had some messages from the bfp ladies on the 2ww thread - couldn't help but feel angry that it worked for them but not for me(but I don't mean i'm not happy for them if that makes sense!).  Feel ok about it now and we are hoping to get going with the 2 frozen ones as soon as we can.
Had my follow up appointment with Dr Arianna, seemed everything went well, egg collection was "difficult" she said but still got 12 mature eggs which we were pleased about.  Dr thinks that there shouldn't really be any reason why I didn't get pregnant.  Only thing on cycle which happened was that I had a small amount of bleeding whilst on the stimming drugs. I have also had lots of spotting between periods which isn't normal. Dr arianna said that before we have another go with the frozen embies that I have a hysteroscopy done to look at the inside of my womb so they can make sure there is nothing there like polyps or fibroid or scar tissue.  she said that because I had had previous caesarian section that there may be some scar tissue.  She said that if there is anything that they should be able to sort it out with scraping it away to make womb lining even.  Also only have 2 frozen embies so may only get 1 to transfer back.
Luckily we are in a bupa scheme so dr a had to write to my gp explaining request for a hysteroscopy, (due to abnormal bleeding).  I had to see him, and he agreed to refer me to the bupa hospital (there is one in Norwich).  So am waiting for an appointment to come through from them to have the hysteroscopy done.  Gp said the first appointment with the gynaecologist should come through within 2 weeks and then hysteroscopy should be about a week later.  I am hoping that the appointment should come through quickly as we were hoping to have a try with the frozen embies by the end of the year.  I only have 2 more periods, then my next one falls over christmas so not much chance of anything happening then I don't think.
So back to more waiting.
Am on a bit of a diet as have put on weight with the cycle, although seemed to eat just the same as normal!.
I know this is tmi, but my period has taken 2 weeks to finish ... followed by spotting, it was really really heavy and clumpy - has anyone else had this?  I wondered if it might be because of the cyclogest making lining thicker? 

Sam - I don't know what to say, other than you can only do what feels right for you both, and after our failed cycle i know what a huge strain it puts on a marriage(and that is just one attempt) - never fully understood this before we had ivf.  Take care, have a lovely holiday x

Lisa  - you are finally in your house!!! seemed like a marathon process, hope you are settled in now.

Emma - Hi and welcome, we are all  friendly bunch so hope you feel welcome. 

Hi to everyone else
well am now going to try to find out a bit more about hysteroscopy - if any of you have had one, could you let me know how it went - i'm sucha wuss with pain that I feel that if I know lots about it beforehand that i'll be fine when I have to have it done.
Thanks girls
Take care
Choccy x x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello Choccy, good to see you back. I know how you feel with the boards reminding you of failed cycles. I spend most of my time on the in betweenies tx free zone as it's nice to talk to people with the same sorts of issues without having tx being mentioned. Plus they're all   and it's a good laugh.

I had a hysteroscopy and it was fine although I dreaded it a bit. It's a small catheter with a camera inserted into the uterus, and some fluid to expand it slightly to see exactly what's going on in there. Have to say the whole experience was made much more pleasant because someone at Colchester general had pasted a picture of George Clooney in his ER days on teh cieling so I got to ogle him the whole time and forget about what was going on down below. Compared to ec and et it was a breeze.

Hi to everyone else. I'm on a valuing diversity and equality course today so not much time to post as much as I'd like. I'll come back on later when I've got more time.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Choccy - I am just about to leave for the airport and came online to quickly read the messages.  Well I saw yours and just had to reply.  I had scarring in the uterus (from an infection and a scrape) and this was what lead to my infertility.  So I know a fair amount about it and what I do know for absolute sure is that the treatment for scarring is NOT scraping the uterus.  This is an absolute no no and would only make the situation 100 times worse.  So please please don't let them do this.

When I am back and have more time I will show you all the literature on this.  If I have just misread your email then I apologise for scaring you.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

It amazes me how much yacking goes on on this thread!!

Sam - not  sure if you will be able to read this before you go away or not but have a fantastic holiday and I hope that you and your hubby have a lovely time chilling out and having 'fun' together. Take care and 'see' you when you get back

Cath - hope that your course went well today. Its hard isn't it tring to keep a happy medium between keeping up to date on the board and becoming obsessed!! It sounds like your choccy business is really taking off, you must be thrilled. I am partial to a bit of chocolate so you will have to let me know if you are ever doing a show in Colchester so I can pop along and meet you, and have a nibble of course!!

Choccycake - Welcome back, I'm really sorry that you too are having such a hard time. I can only reiterate what Sam has said. If you have scar tissue scraped off it will come back again and it will be worse, thats what I have been told anyway. Scar tissue is sticky and if they can remove it its only a temporary reprive so you'll need to get cracking quick!! Good luck with your frosties 

Emma - Welcome to our little group. Its a great thread and all of us are at different stages with Isis so you can always get the advise or answers you need. Really do not worry about the sedation. I can assure you I would not want ec done without it and I will be insisting on it!!! I had my shoulder put back after I dislocated it last November under sedation and I do not remember a single thing, it was a piece of cake and within 10 mins of coming back round I was walking out of a&e!!

Tidds & Lisa = Hope that you are both ok too, thanks for the advise about hubbys sc   it was fine in the end and he did it ok but the poor bugger didn't enjoy it one bit, but its done so he is now worrying about the results!!

Well I was all ready for my 21 day blood test tomorrow. I have had my 2 day one, hubby has done his s/c and my final blood test tomorrow, that was until I got my period on Monday night, on day blinking 18, what the hell is all that about   so now I have to wait another 3 weeks before I can have the day 21 test done, peed off to say the least as I was hoping that we would get referred and get sorted out to start before we go on holiday but it doesn't look like thats going to happen now. We have only got 9 weeks til we go away so we have just to go wait and see I suppose.

Right I have got to dash off and have some dinner.

Have a good night everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi peeps

Choccy - Good to hear from you, I know what you mean about coming on here sometimes makes you obsess about trying,  i have often felt like that especially when its working for everyone else and not you its totally natural to feel like that.  Sorry can't give you and advice on your hysteroscopy as never had one but i hope it all goes ok.  Like you i have got a couple of frozen ones left which i will use in the new year.

Tricksy - Sorry about getting your AF early,  its so annoying when that happens.

Cath - Hope your course went ok

Liz /Tidds/Angel - Hello

I got my period this morning d27 dont know when i ov'd this month as didnt even bother doing the pee sticks (which is a first for me) i'm debating now whether to start a monitored cycle on this cycle??

See ya
Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

just did a long post and lost it all!!!!
so will just do a quick one now.
Went to the midwife to have the triple test and all is well not at high risk of downs. getting a bit of a bump now which is nice.

have a good weekend  all

liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Liz - Really pleased matey that tests are all well, it must be a load of your mind.  


Had a hectic week,  started new job this week and its really knackered me out, DH also started new job this week too so we are both feeling it.  
Rang isis and are having a scan on Friday pm for a monitored cycle so here we go again,  more injections (my poor tummy  )  

Hope everyone else ok and having agood weekend
Lisa


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - how's the job going?    for the monitored cycle. 

Liz - glad your tests are ok. 

Tricksy - there's a farmers market in Colchester Arts Centre the first Friday of the month 10-2 I think. Pop in if you're around. The course was ok thanks - just a bit of a waste of time as it's just to tick a box. 

Tidds - how are you? Sleep getting any easier?

Choccy/Emma - How are you?

Sam - I know you're on holiday and probably nowhere near the site but hope you're having a good time. 

I've had a busy week (again) with chocolate making and the like. We made the conscious decision to take it a bit easier so had Tuesday off to ourselves with no chocolate or work. Sadly Town put the damper on it against Preston - though they started to make amends on Saturday. We're due to have a press release on their website with a picture of the man of the match presentation. Normally I'd be really hacked off at them messing us about again but I was quite relieved not to be associated with either of the last two home matches. 

I spent the weekend making choc and trying to spend time with the dog in between as she's been looking very lonely and mournful lately. She's getting back to her playful ways and is once again coming up to us with a toy in her mouth. A friend popped by on Saturday, I've not known her long but she's really sweet (and makes the best cakes - we met her at a food fair when we had adjoining stalls), and she told us they're waiting for an adoption placement. It set us both thinking a bit more about where we're headed but I think our next tx will be the last and then we may look at adoption ourselves. Plenty of time to worry about all that though as we're not going to have time to do tx till Easter at this rate. We had a big corporate order in for Xmas and a chilli farm in Mendlesham is interested in stocking a range of chilli chocs in their shop and restaurant. No rest for the wicked.

Best go. I'm on an early today so I can deliver chocs to Jimmy's farm and still get home before our friends arrive for a few days. I could do with a nap instead but I love having them up and will enjoy having them and their two adorable kids up.

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello, your all very good at making me feel so welcome to your group, thank you so much. Its great to be able to read your experiences and gain some strength from it. Really hard getting any of my friends to really understand how hard it is knowing DH and i have to go through ivf to possibly have a child   It makes me feel so sad, im not copeing well with knowing what we have to go through. I need to loose some weight before ISIS will start treatment and im struggling to do that cos im so un-happy, keep eating a drinking too much   Sorry you will probably think im a moaning mini and i havent said much on this thread, i just feel crap  

Sorry, just being honest!

Any suggestions on how to come to terms with it would be greatly received!

Emma xx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

hello everyone sorry not been around much been v. tired and busy getting stuff ready/organised etc.

Can't catch up on all the personals there are too many!!!

Welcome Angel - sorry your feeling down we have all been there and my way of coping was to find out as much info as possible about my actual problem sort of becoming a mini expert but then some people can't be doing with all that. Although IVF is hard and the thought of it if you haven't been through it is daunting my experience was really positive and not that stressful I suppose because it all went so smoothly really, but it does prove it is not all stress and disappointment.

Lis - hope the job is getting better, another monitored cycle hey lets hope they get some good info from it, are they expensive

Liz - congrats all is well it is such a relief I know xx

Choccy - I haven't had a hysteroscopy but have had the dye test which was no problem. Are you going under

Tricksy - sorry af arrived I know how that feels too   - hugs  

Sorry to those who I have missed - take care all.

Sherrie xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello all

Hope everyones well,  I'm knackered today, worked yesterday and today and got to go in tomorrow just not used to getting up so early as been off work for a year so having trouble adjusting - still the money will be worth it!!!

Angel - Sorry your feeling crap,  i know how you feel and unfortunately unless you've been through it your friends will never understand (at least mine don't)  i have given up saying too much about it now as they dont understand,  all my friends, family have got kids and its so difficult.  So i try to put a brave face on it all the time and make out i'm ok cos i cant be bothered to try to explain it.  If its any cosalation  i was sh**ing myself before my 1st IVF but even though it was negative it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.  I am here if you need to ask questions or you fancy a moan just shout this is why this site is here .

Tidds - Not sure how much monitored cycling is but IUI was £500 so its got to be less.  Going there Friday for 1st scan.  Oh My God!!!!!!!! just looked at your ticker not long to go now hun no wonder your so tired.

Cath - You sound really busy mate!  Hope your friend gets a placement soon,  Did she say if it was  a v.stressful process?  I must admit it is our next step after using our frosties up but we went to a Essex Council adoption meeting and it really put me off but a friend of mine works freelance on a Fostering panel and she said the private agencies might be better.  

Liz/Choccy/Tricksy - Hello

Right i better dash
See ya
Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a cold!!! which is depressing. As i work in a supermarket it is one of the problems all the customers bring there germs in. It's quite scary now as any sickness or tiredness has gone apart from a little bump i am normal don't feel pregnant at all, so starting to worry about 20 week scan on 30th Nov, can't wait to feel movement.

Lisa:

What is it you are doing now, give you a couple of weeks it will be like you have never had time off!! Good luck with your scan on Friday.

Cathie:

When are thinking about doing more treatment hun? After Xmas as you are so busy.

Tidds:

Wow not long now hun, Bet your getting nervous. Have you been going to antinatal classes? I plan to go. Is dh getting excited to?

Angel:

All my cycles all went smoothly positive and negative ones, I like tidds went into research mode and got as well informed as i could and that eased some of the worries. Friends and family try hard to understand but i found myself withdrawing from them and just not telling anyone when we were doing treatment.

Choccy/tricksy:

How are you doing?

Take care 

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello. Had a busy few days with chocolate and then having friends to stay so I've not had time to post.

Liz - try not to worry, the growing bump is the best sign and you are clearly one of the lucky ones when it comes to having a healthy pregnancy. We're looking at tx in the new year but it may not be till Easter as we have to find enough time between Valentines, Mothers Day and Easter. We're going to be on the short protocol next time so that gives more leeway but I want to take more time out and rest on the 2ww next time around rather than going back to work. Also waiting for the appointment with Raj Rai. It shouldn't be long as we were called last week to confirm we're still interested.

Angel - feel free to rant, it's what we're here for and it makes a big difference being able to chat to people in the same boat. Good luck with the weight loss, it's a hard step to make but it will be worth it. I have tried to shift weight for years but IF has held me back. THis time it's working because I've put ttc kind of on hold until I lose the weight. It's a recommendation in Michael Dooley's book Fit for Fertility, you have a long term plan with shorter term goals which help take the focus away from each menstrual cycle. It's working for me so far and I'm beginnig to feel that I'm reclaiming my life back from IF.

Lisa - hope you get used to the early mornings soon. My friend said the adoption process to date has been extremely stressful. They've been approved and have nearly been linked to several children but it's always fallen off at the last minute. She wants 2-3 children at once which has possibly delayed things a bit and she said that some of the details of what has happened to the children are heartbreaking. She's said that if the latest link doesn't come off she's going to step back and maybe look at adoption from abroad. The next tx will probably be our last, especially if there are no more frosties, so we'll sit down and chat with her and her husband about it all before we make the decision.

Tidds/Choccy/Tricksy - how are you all? 

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Got back yesterday from my hols in Menorca.  We had a really great time - so relaxing and the weather was great so I am feeling so so much better for the time out.

We have decided that we are not yet ready to give up ttc our own child but we are through with doctors and medical intervention.  The reason we first went to IVF (and any sort of fertility treatment) was because I didn't ovulate.  But some miracle has occurred (and maybe it has taken me a while to notice) but I do now ovulate by myself.  I looked through my diary and although it has been 4 years since we first started ttc (at that point I only had one period a year) and it looks as though I have had 7 natural cycles (where I think I O'd) and 5 IVF cycles.  So by my reckoning I have had 12 chances at getting pregnant and one of those cycle did result in a BFP.  Yes I lost it but statistically 1 out of 12 can't be that bad for a 39 year old.  So we're not giving up quite yet.  But no more doctors for us.  I am going to try acupuncture, and take folic acid, aspirin and fish oils and pray for a miracle.  Oh and try to be a little healthier. And in the meantime we will look into adoption.

Cathie - Well done on the weight loss and for achieving what you set out to do - ie get away from all this for a while.  You put me to shame but I am going to turn over a new leaf see!!!!!(?)

Lisa - How is the new job going?  And the house - no regrets?  Good luck with this cycle.

Liz - Hopefully it won't be long before you start feeling your baby keeping - and then you'll have all the reassurrance you need.

Emma - It is hard to look back to how I managed to come to terms with having to have fertility treatment because that seems so long ago to me.  But I think the way I came to terms with it was by coming on boards like this one and realising that I wasn't the only one in that situation.  And by making new friends on here.  Since then I have had friends with fertility problems but back then I didn't know anyone and hated having to tell people.  It is different now and kind of feel a strong bond with anyone else having problems. And once you get pregnant you won't care how that was achieved.  In fact I would imagine you will feel a little proud if that was achieved via IVF (am I right pregnant ladies?)

Sherrie - Not long for you to go now?  Have you got a birth plan?  Any names?

Choccy/Tricksy - Hope you are both OK.

Sam


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all how are all this evening?

I am feeling a bit better at the moment - probably due to the Mars bar I have just scoffed - oh well if you can't do it when your pregnant when can you  

Sam - glad you had a good holiday and have decided not to give up altogether - I so believe in Acupuncture, I had it weekly up before and through my IVF and feel it definitely did something. Are you going to find someone who specialises in fertility problems? 

Lis - hope your feeling a bit less tired you will adjust back in a few weeks I reckon. Have they not charged you yet for a monitored cycle - maybe it is free??!!  Are you still on the Aspirin??

Liz - don't worry lovey you will feel something in a few weeks - you sound very similar build to me and I first felt movement at 17 weeks - like a bubble popping in my tummy, similar to when you fart in the bath but inside you    

Cathie - you are a busy bee - do you get tempted by all that chocolate, I would!

Choccy/Angel10/Tricksy - how are you?

Well I must admit I am a tad nervous about the birth but have started my raspberry leaf tea to tone my uterus, also have ordered my labour massage oils and started my perinal massage (not pleasant) but if it helps me not to tear then I will do it!!!! I am also walking daily and still doing my yoga. God it is stil gonna hurt though isn't it  

Well must go - take care all xxx

Sherrie


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, its my first time on here since my 'woe is me bit' (sorry about that!) you have all hit the nail on the head though how important this site is and im so glad ive been able to get in with a great bunch of ladies, thank you for having me!

Cathie- I will try and look for that book and see what i can learn from it, my only concern is that when we met up with Dr D'Angelo she suggested that as i turn 38 in feb we dont leave it too long before we start treatment, ie 6 months, i guess we are at an advantage that ISIS know we have to go straight into icsi so wont have to waste anymore time finding out what the problem is, thats hopeing that im ok and theres no under lying problems im not aware of!  Can you tell me what chilli chocs are, they sound fascinating, i live not far from Mendlesham so hope you get to sell some there, will try some at christmas!

Sherrie- That scan pic is amazing, how close and clear it is, you must be so excited? Can i be a real derrr and ask what AF is though? sorry very new to all the jargon im afraid!

Lisa- I hope your tummy is ok and your scan went well hun. Thanks for saying i can shout and moan on here, its sooooo what i need.

Liz- I hope your cold is better. Im sure its normal not to feel much change at this stage.  Could you get an earlier scan if you were really worried do you know? Im sure the hospital will reassure you hun! Its over 12yrs since i had my ds so i cant remember how i was but im sure Sherrie is right in what she said about when you will feel movement, and i can imagine its something you so cant wait for, it will be so special when you do!

Sam, welcome back, great you and DH had a good and well deserved break. Wonderful news that you have decided not to give up ttc just yet, i so hope things work out for you and you can find the right help needed.

Thanks again all for allowing me to join your group, no doubt you will hear lots more from me  

Take care
Emma xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Its Friday!!!!  
Had my scan and all ok, 1 follicle 16mm BUT as i have been monitoring myself over the last few months they're not happy with the late ovulation early AF thing happening.  I saw Julie (who is lovely!!)  and i've got to mention it to Fiona on Tuesday (my next scan)  apart from that lining ok.



Angel - Don't you worry about your "woe is me" posting honestly this is what this boards all about helping each other and its great to have you on board!!  I too am going to be 38 next May so no how you feel about not waiting too long, I feel like that clock is ticking louder.

Sam - Welcome back mate, glad you had a good holiday and that youv'e come to the decision to keep trying and it sounds like a good plan.  
Really feel settled in the new house, feel like i've been here ages now so thats good.  Jobs going really well I can basically do the hours that i want which is great.  Hows your job going?

Tidds - Knew it was too good to be true got my Isis bill through this morning and when i went up this pm for my scan they collored me into paying it - Thank God for the plastic   Glad you feeling better matey - Wots a perinal massage??

Cath - Your friend is brave wanting to adopt several children at once!!  I have heard that its very involved though when i went along to a meeting they even ask your ex-partners about you (which put me off cos my ex is a right B***tard!!!)  Still not used to getting up early in the morning - God knows what i'm gonna be like when it gets colder.

Liz - Sorry that you are worrying, Like Tidds said you'll feel something in a few weeks.  I'm doing secreterial work, just working for 1 man booking hotels, restaurants, flights its really varied work and i really like it.  Lets hope it continues as its only temporary at the moment through an agency its just great to start earning my own money again.

Tricksy/ Choccy - Hi girls

Have a good weekend girls and remember the clocks change
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Lisa, glad all went well for you yesterday, so what happens after tuesday then? not sure what the next step is, hope you dont mind filling me in   Pleasssssse tell me what AF is, is it something to do with getting your period or am i an   Soz

Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps...... how do you write the information about you attached at the bottem of your post? and add the ticker thingies??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Angel - AF is your period - commonly known as Aunt Flo (not sure why). With the information at the bottom you need to go to profile and then forum information. There's a box near the bottom of the page where you can write some information out. Don't forget to click on the update profile button or you won't save any changes. Tickers are a bit more complicated, here's the link to the instructions http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45976.0

How are you feeling today?

Sam - glad you had a good time and you and dh have been able to decide a way forward. Sending you lots of  and .

Lisa - are you enjoying being back at work? I can imagine that getting up early is a shock to the system at first but it's good that you can be flexible. Good news on the scan.

Liz - are you feeling any better?

Tidds - I'm not sure I like the sound of the massage. Are you going for a natural birth?

Choccy/Tricksy - how are you both?

Busy week again. My new chocolate machine arrived but doesn't have an instruction manual so I'm waiting for the manufacturer to send me one before I can use the thing which is a shame. Been doing some of the yukky jobs around the place whilst dh sells chocs in Chelmsford. He's at the cricket ground if anyone fancies popping along - I'll be there tomorrow. I was due to join him at lunchtime to help out but the advertising wasn't great so not many people have turned up and I'm free to carry on with the housework. It's nice having time to catch up a bit as the big jobs get put off until they're so big they take a long time to finish. Best get back to it I suppose.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Am I the only one who gets Cathie and Choccy muddled.  Keep thinking it is Choccy who makes the choccies (for obvious reasons)!

Have a good weekend everyone.

Emma - I apologise for all the lingo you see on here.  You will soon get used to it but we all forget that some people are new to all this and don't know what it means.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Angel - Sorry it takes a while to get used to the shortening words on here,  I know when i first came on here it was like looking at another language sometimes.  On Tuesday they'll measure lining and follicle again and then they can have a better idea of when i might ovulate.  Then once your near your time you have to start doing the ovulation Tests then once you get the surge its time for the "Shagathon"  
Hopefully i will get good news on Tuesday but they're a bit concerned about my short cycles at the moment.
Hope your having a good weekend.

Cath - Its great being back at work i'm really enjoying it,  I was getting to the point being off work where i was getting really bored and fed up so its come at the right time.  Glad you've got your choc machine now you must be cheesed off not being able to use it yet,  will that make a big difference in your time?  Are you at footie today?  DH has just left.

Sam/Tidds/Tricksy/Liz - Hi 

Hope your all enjoying the weekend and the sunshine.
Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies, hope your all having a good w/e If i done it right this post should have a bit of information at the bottem about me now  

Speak soon 
Emma xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - did your dh enjoy the match? We pulled out of the second day of the Chelmsford fair as it was so poorly organised no-one went, which meant I could take my mates spare ticket. 5-0 was worth the rush to get ready (though still wish I'd not had a row with dh - pmt rearing it's ugly head again). It's v frustrating not being able to use the machine yet but hopefully they'll e-mail me the instructions during the week. 

Good luck with the scan on Tues.

Angel - nice to see all the info up there now. 

Sam - I can see why it's confusing with choccy.

I have lots of housework to finish so I'll toddle off for now. Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello ladies

May I join you? I just found this thread ... It's great to read about other people at the same clinic.

We just had 1 cycle at ISIS, bpn. Review appointment with Dr D'Angelo on Friday next week. I move between being optimistic and feeling sure it'll work next time, and falling into despair. Trying to do more of the first! Had a nice weekend so that helped. Hope you all had a nice one, too.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome Rivka. I'm really sorry to hear about your bfn  . It's tough to cope with and I know exactly how you feel, swinging between optimism and despair. I hope your follow up goes well. Dr D'Angelo is lovely and will happily go into any issues you have - I went armed with a 2 page list of questions last time around and she not only answered them, but also anticpated some of the others I had.

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the ISIS thread Rivka.  I am very sorry about your BFN and can totally relate to your swaying of emotions.  I think once you've had your review appointment next week you will feel much more positive about trying again.

I have had IVF several times (only some at the ISIS) and for various reasons it has failed.  After all the failed treatment I fell pregnant naturally but miscarried.  So we've now decided to give up on treatment and just see if anything is going to happen naturally.  So strictly speaking I am no longer an ISIS patient but have got to know the girls on here well so am hanging around.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello Cathie and Sam

Thanks for writing to me. I'm sorry you both had hard times, and hope with all my heart we'll have our dreams come true, and sooner rather than later!

Yes, Dr D'Angelo is very nice, and on the whole I had a really good impression of ISIS. I think I'll come with a list of questions of well on Friday! I can't wait, because it'll make me have a clear goal again.

Cathie, how long does it take after a failed ivf that you can do a fet, do you know? I really feel very keen about trying again as soon as possible. 
Your choccies venture sounds like fun (and hard work!)

Sam, I know excatly how you feel, I had 3 m/c with natural pregnancies (which is why we haven't gone down the ivf route earlier). Now that you're ovulating I really hope it works naturally and you won't need all that hassle! It's important you do what feels right to you and hubby. 

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - glad you're sticking around. It wouldn't be the same on here without you.

Rivka - I know some clinics allow for FET after three periods (incl the one at the end of failed IVF) but whenever I've talked to Dr D'A about it she's indicated she likes to have at least three months in between.  Although this time i would almost have preferred to get straight back on the bandwagon, it's doing me good to step back and focus on something completely different for a while. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Cathie - Oh, three months! But I guess that's sensible. I'm glad you're taking the time off positively. So have you started the chocolate business recently? That's an exciting thing to be involved it (and tasty, too!).
R x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - three months sounds a lot but you'll be amazed how fast it goes. I had my bfn at the start of August so am already at three months without realising where it's gone. Also, I may be wrong. We only have one frostie so they don't want to do FET until we have more (if that ever happens) so it could just be 3 months before full ICSI again rather than before FET.

I started the business officially in April, though it's a year since I did my last chocolate course and really started getting things going - from a new kitchen to building up equipment etc. I love it. It's completely knackering a lot of the time but seeing the finished product, or getting a complement from a customer, makes it all worth it. 


Anybody fancy a meet up? I'm not sure where as I know Sam is in Herts which is a bit of a trek to Colchester. We've talked about it before but not got far. I'd love to meet you all (and will bring some chocs as bribery to get you along if it helps   )

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

hi everyone

Angel - Nice to see all your info now, its takes a while to get round this site.

Rivka - Welcome to this board and sorry about your bfn i know what you mean about swinging between moods of hope and despair and sorry to hear about your mc's.  This is a great board and everyone is really friendly.  I've had 2 ivfs with Isis (both BFN) but know theyre saying to go back to monitored cycles cos they found out i have a blood clotting disorder (which stops implantation) also it explains my m/c.  I'm there again on Tuesday for a scan.  Good luck with your consultation on Friday - I always feel better when i have the consultation as i feel like i'm planning ahead.

Cath - Wot a result on Sunday - I didnt go but DH did and came home gleaming!!!  A meet up would be great i would love to put face's to posts  Chocs as bribery works for me everytime  

I'll be back on tomorrow to let you all know how scan goes

Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi again ladies,

Rivka - I did a fresh IVF with the ISIS and then started on a FET with only one cycle break in between.  With a fresh cycle followed by another fresh cycle, they are quite strict about having a good break in between but when doing a fresh followed by a FET it is not so important (especially with a medicated FET because hormones take over the job of your ovaries).  If you really don't want to wait then make this clear.  I also have two frosties in the freezer but like with Cathie they don't recommend another cycle without more so mine are just sitting there at the moment.  Not sure whether to risk the £1000 fee and just hope one survives the thaw (unlikely in my case).  Can't bear to let them perish.

Cathie - I too would love a meet up.  Very awkward for me though because although I drive and have a car I am absolutely hopeless with directions and honestly wouldn't fancy the drive by myself.  So to meet up I would have to either persuade dh to drive me or else meet somewhere where I could get the train to.  Just have to see what everyone else thinks but don't want to miss the chocs.

Lisa - Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Hello Sherrie, Emma, Tricksy, Choccy.  Hope you are all OK.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Happy Halloween..............this site had me thinking i was in the wrong place first of all!! 

All ok at scan,  lining at 9.6mm, follicle at 19 so Fiona has said to start the ov tests and go back on Thursday to see whats happening,  They are saying that my Leutel phase is too short and the cyclogest will help or next time they might give me a jab to bring on ovulation earlier but she will have to check with Dr Angelo about whether we can try it that way next time.  I'm glad that they are monitoring it a bit closer now not just for the ov but the bit after which is where it normally goes wrong with me.  
Then i went into Chelmsford and started my Chrimbo shopping so had a good day all in all and back to work tomorrow.

Hope everyone is ok.

Sam - I am a bit like you with driving,  I get myself in a right state driving where i dont know where i am going. But the train i am even worse on,  had a panic attack on a train once.

Anyway better be off
Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I have just spent 10mins catching up with you all it's be busy!! Well i am over my cold now but it really knocked me and i don't normally get that affected by colds guess bubs is taking a lot of energy. Still not feeling anything differnet yet looking feeling to when i do. My sisterinlaw just had a baby boy 7lb4 in a 37 hour labour!!! which is scary!

Sam:

Glad you had a nice holiday and feel ready to start something new in ttc, I had acupuncture 2 running up to both my icsi's and i certainly made me feel good and it is very good for regulating cycles.

Lisa:

your job sounds interesting getting to speak to lots of people doing different things. I am going to see "saw 3" on Friday have you seen any of them before? Glad they are monitoring you well and doing it afterwards is good 2.

Cathie:

I must be hard to find the time for ivf at the beginning of the year as thous holidays are the busiest times for you. You want to feel it is just the right time for you and having the break afterwards is good to although i did far more the this time than i did when i got a bfn so who knows whats right, but then you will know that you couldn't do any more and there are no what ifs.

Angel:

I know all the short hand is a bit confusing but you will get the hang of it. It's nice to see you have your info on if you click on someone else's ticker you can do one.

Rivka:

Welcome to the board!! I'm sorry to here you had a bfn it is the worst thing in the world i know. Glad you are keen to get straight back on the wagon, i only had to wait one cycle before doing a fet as they turn your ovaries off for that and that is why you have to wait to do an other fresh one as they need to recover. Hope your meeting goes well on Friday look forward to hearing how it went. 

Tidds:

I'm getting scared now about the pain and i have ages to go so you must be really bricking it!! I like to think i have waited so long to feel this pain i shoud enjoy it but I'm still scared. i want all the gory details when it happens don't miss any thing will you.

Tricksy:

hows it going hun, hope you had a good week end.

I would love to meet up where ever really I'm flexable maybe somewhere between here a where Sam is but don't know where. Maybe we could do lifts as I'm happy to drive. 
Also i can't remember who said it but i feel so proud of my ivf pregnancy and i do tend to tell complete strangers about it now after being so secretive through treatment.

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's a bit   with all the colours today. Thought I'd come to the wrong place at first.

Lisa - glad your scan was ok.    with the OPKs etc. Crimbo shopping is organised. I keep meaning to go and do it but haven't made it further than the thought stage yet. If I don't get a move on everyone will be getting chocolate. Again  

Is there anywhere we all know how to get to? Isis is an obvious answer but may not be the most convenient for everyone. There's a really nice restaurant around the corner from there but I'm happy driving so could be a taxi for those nearby to get elsewhere. 

Cathie x

Just seen Liz's post come on as I was writing. Where's good for you Sam? Sorry you've still got your cold Liz.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Evening all,

Is anywhere like Stansted or Harlow near to you lot? (I'm hopeless at directions and am just trying to think of places in Essex that are easy for us to get to).  All I know is that to get to Colchester we drive past Stansted airport.    The only other alternative for me is if there is somewhere that is easy for me to get to by train.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get to Colchester by train from London? If we can't find somewhere easy for us all to get to then maybe we should arrange to meet at the ISIS (or restaurant close to) and then if I can persaude dh or get the train there then I would but no promises.

I like this halloween themed site, makes a change anyway.  

Booked my first acu session but couldn't get an appointment for 2 weeks at which point I am probably going to be about a week or so past O.  So I am just wondering whether it is really worth my starting it then.  Odd time it seems and don't want to waste money.

Lisa - That's good news about the scan and even better that they are looking into your cycles in more details.  Sometimes it can be something very simple that does the trick.  I also had a panic attack on a train once and this set up a whole train of them - luckily I got over them (with help) because I worked in London and had the daily commute by train so this would have been a BIG problem.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I could definitely do Stansted - I work there half the week so isn't a problem. I could also act as taxi for anyone on the way.

Good luck with the acu Sam.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Stanstead is alright for me but only know where the airport is ha ha.

Sam:

When i went for my first acc appointment they did like a MOT so i think that time of the month will be good then they will start with everything balanced at the start of your next cycle.

Cathie:

I'm as hopless as you with xmas shopping wrote a list weeks a go and even went shopping but ended up buying for me whoops!!!

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello ladies

I'd love to meet you all, sounds really nice! I prefer Colchester because I live in Colchester and don't drive. But if it's not convenient I'll try to get somewhere else.

Liz - Hope your cold goes away soon and you feel better! It would be really nice if I need only one fresh cycle, it would mean I can start in a couple of weeks or so. Will see what Dr D'Angelo says on Friday.

Lisa - I'm glad the scan looks good and that they have such detailed plans for you, sending you lots of   !

Sam - thanks for telling me about fet and good luck with accu! I tried it and it didn't agree with me so I stopped, but most ladies say it helps them a lot and my friend who has a 9 months old boy after ivf swears by it!

Cathie - you chocolate things sounds a great idea, can't wait to try them  

Bye for now

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - if you could get to Marks Tey on the train/bus I could give you a lift.

My dh wondered about Freeport as a possible location that's easy to find and has lots of nice (not too expensive) places to meet for lunch or a coffee. It's only 10 mins on from Stansted for Sam, and right by the A120.

The other question is when? I work shifts so am reasonably flexible though Tuesdays are my best day for meeting up during the day. Evenings I'm usually free (such a saddo I rarely make it out) unless we have a fair the next day.

Off to make more chocolate. I'm currently working on chocolate Xmas trees and santas. If anyone is in Colchester on Friday, dh will be at the arts centre 9.30-2. It's Jimmy's again on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Cath - thanks for the lift offer! Yes, I can get to Marks Tey quite easily. 

As to when , I'm flexible now as am between jobs. 

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all new to this but you all sound so friendly i thought i would get in touch. Having iui at the mo and generally feeling low. Need cheering up! Been ttc for 3yrs, i have endo and pcos. Also best friend has just found out she's pregnant, really happy for her, but you know what i mean!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear you're low. I know exactly what you mean with your friend being pregnant. You're really happy for them, but can't help feeling the twist of a knife in the guts.   for the IUI.

As you said, we're a friendly bunch on here.I wouldn't have got through my last cycle without the ladies on here and all the support they give. 

Morning everyone else. Off to Colchester Arts Centre shortly. thankfully I only have to drop dh off with the gear and can then come home again. If only I could sleep when I get back life would be perfect. Finally had a date from the football club to sort out the pictures from when we did Psycho's testimonial. We're invited to watch training on Tuesday - v exciting as sounds like we'll meet all the players and not just Psycho.

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Cleo - Welcome to the thread.  Yes I think the ladies on here are all a friendly bunch and we're not too big a group to get your heads around.  We're also a mixed bunch.  I've basically been through all the treatment options - IUI and IVF, they've all failed so now I'm just hoping a miracle will happen naturally.

Know exactly what you mean about hearing the news tht a frind is pregnant.  Yes we are very happy for them but it does put us on a downer for a while.  When's your IUI?  Are you taking drugs?

Re the meet up.  Is a weekend (say lunch) possible for anyone?

Sam


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all how are we this sunny November day?

Sorry not been on for a bit but to be honest I have nothing to report and also feel a bit bad about coming on with my scan pic on my profile in case it upsets anyone 

I see you are all arranging to meet? Not sure how you feel about a 8 1/2 month pregnant women coming, I mean I know I have been through IVF but your all (apart from Liz) still having treatment or ttc naturally and I don't want to kind of make anyone feel uncomfortable. To be honest it depends when and where as well as if in a few weeks I may have had him by then    

Let me know your feelings anyway you know by now that I would respect honest ones rather than "oh no that will be fine when really your thinking i can't deal with another bump at the moment!

Welcome Cleo yes this is a great thread we are all very friendly and supportive so you will be well looked after!!

Well the weekend is here again I thought the weeks would drag not being at work but I am sure they go faster which is even more worrying . It is surprising how much you can fill your time with housework and popping to shops oh and of course e-bay!!

Hope you all have a great guy forkes (sp) weekend and I'll pop in next week.

Love Sherrie xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - I could do a weekend lunchtime - the worst for me is the last weekend in November and first in December as we have lots of markets then. 

Tidds - bless you for thinking of us, I did wonder if the little one had arrived already as you'd not been around. Personally I'm fine with the scan picture (you've had to battle for it so why not enjoy it) and with you coming along for the meet up. I'm looking forward to finally meeting all (or some) of you. 

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all! Thank god for the weekend! 
Thanks for making me feel so welcome. Did enough crying yesterday to sink a ship.... . Feeling better today. I'm seeing Dr Marfleet at Colchester General, has anyone else been under her? Someone is standing in for her at the mo and i don't like her one bit.  She hasn't put me on any drugs with IUI, and they don't even monitor me to check that i'm going at the right time or wash dh's sperm. I asked her about all this and she said that they didn't have the facilities and that it will be better when i go for ivf, which should be in march as on the waiting list. Feel a bit hopeless at the moment really.

Also she is very vague about my endo and pcos, saying it is very mild. But i read that they can't tell you how bad it is without a lap! Going to ask her at my next app on thursday.

Sorry to rant, just wanted to know if anyone else has had a similar experience??


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Evening ladies,

Cleo - I think you will feel much more reassured when you actually get to the ISIS as they will probably want to do more investigations or at least answer your questions better.  It is my one big frustration with the whole NHS system that they just leave you trying without fully investigating or explaining the problems.  The amount of people I have seen on these board who have been ttc for years before they are finally given answers is unbelievable.  I too have PCOS which is treated with Metformin.  Do you actually have PCOS the syndrome ie insulin resistance, skin problems or irregular periods or is it just the polycystic ovaries you have.

Tidds - I have no problem at all with your coming along and meeting us all - in fact I would love it if you did.  I know this sounds awful but I have never had a problem with a member of this thread or any other infertility thread getting pregnant.  I think when it is "one of us" who gets pregnant yes we are all envious but it also gives us some hope.  But even more so if it is "one of us" that gets pregnant we really feeling the pregnancy is deserved whereas when we hear the news that a friend has got pregnant first month of trying etc etc.  That's when it can be a downer.  I am just pleased that you and Liz haven't disappeared and forgotten us the minute you got your BFP though I know one day that will have to happen.

Cath - I am probably going to be free most Sundays but I think that we should firstly have a head count and see exactly who wants to meet up.  So far I think it is me, you, Liz, Sherrie (if she hasn't already given birth which is very likely), Rivka - Choccy, tricksy, Lisa, Angel are you around?  And who have I forgotten.  Maybe we should make it the Isis thread Xmas party do!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello ladies

Cleo - welcome! Yes, I've also been through the 'half measures' on the NHS for a long time. Actually Dr Marfleet was better than others because at least she explained why we should go for ivf although I was already naturally pg in the past but m/c every time, other doctors never suggested or explained. But I agree that when you get to ISIS things will be much better. They realy take care of you, it still haven't worked for us but I feel I can trust them nonetheless.

Sherrie - you're being pregnant gives hope to us all. And it would be nice getting to know you. You're still 'one of us' because you've been through it, and because we all hope to be there one day!

Cathie - DH and me met your hubby at the arts centre today. It was lovely to see your chocchie creations, you're so talented! We wanted to start Xmas shopping but he said they won't be fresh by them, so will do that next month. I got us a champagne choccies bag for Monday, which is the anniversary of dh and me meeting (11 years ago)!

After shopping in town we went to ISIS for a review with Dr D'Angelo. She suggested I should do hysteroscopy (because of my previous m/cs) so will do that in a fortnight. Any of you had that done? Is it as bad as e/c?? Also it's quite expensive as we didn't want to wait up to 6 months on the NHS. So here goes the short break we thought of booking ...
Then need to wait for AF and should be going for FET soon-ish - before or after Christmas probably. Good thing that I'm not working now, as it seems I would have been more off sick than at work.

Lunch on a weekend would be good for me! Sam , I'm ok for most Sundays (except 19/11 and 3/12). Who else is coming? Hope to see as many of you as possible, I haven't been long in this thread but you're a lovely friendly lot.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rivka - I've had 6 hysteroscopies, some under general anaesthetic and one with just local anaesthetic.  They've all been no problem for me though.  Are you having yours under general or local?  I suspect probably just local if at the ISIS.  For me the experience was similar to having an HSG (don't know if you've had one of those).  I would describe it as uncomfortable rather than painful.  Some people do get some cramping.  Nothing to worry about though.  I had mine done up in London and immediately after the procedure had finished I got up and went home by train.  So recovery wise (when under just local) is immediate.  I too stopped working when I was having all the treatment and I've only just started again now.  Do you know the cause for your miscarriages?

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

What a nice sunny day it is, We are taking the dog out for a nice long walk as she has been neglected as the clocks changed we haven't organised are selves to get her out before it gets dark. I'm free any weekend as long as i have a weeks notice so i can make sure I'm not rota on to work. Will we meet at freeport Braintree, I know where that is. As I'm crap with directions and it's a good hour drive for me.

Rivka:

Glad the doc is sending you for some tests to make sure they know the is no reason why the embryo wont stick.

Sam:

Are you doing ovulation tests? or are you just trying to enjoy each other again with out set times to do it?

Cleo:

Welcome to the thread, as the others have said i would not of made it through my cycles with out them or got this far with the pregnancy with out there reassurance and advice with out going mad. Sorry you are having to endure the nhs, Have you considered egg share with private treatment to reduce the cost that is what we did it was £900 for ivf instead of £4000? Good luck with the IUI!!!!

Cathie:

When are you planning to start treatment again hun? Are you waiting till after the busy Xmas period?

Tidds:

OMG!!! I can't believe how close you are hun!! Are you getting any signs? I have a good feeling about your labour, that all will go smoothly and there will be know probs.

Lisa, Tricksy, choccy and angel:

How you all doing hope you are not working to hard.

Take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Went to clinic on Thursday and got my surge on the same day which was handy so they could see size etc.,  Started injecting the heparin and bum bullets last night so all we can do now is wait and see .  I am going back to the clinic on Tuesday so they can make sure everything has gone so its good that they are still monitoring me but they said that the cyclogest is the only option at the moment for me to lengthen the cycle.  There may be a concocotion of drugs that i could take on the next one but they would have to look into it.

Re : The meet,  Tuesday's i'm nornally free as try not to work then,  A weekend is good for me too just depends whats on its starting to get busy with things already and i know how to get to freeport so that would be ideal for me.  There are nice coffee shops up there.  Theres a Frankie and Bennys restaurant up there that is nice and you can get a big table for all of us.


Rivka - Glad there sorting out your tests,  I have had a hysteroscopy but it was about 5 years ago.  but i had a lap and dye at the same time.  I too gave up my job on my 1st IVF and have been off a year till now when i have started working again but luckily i only do 3/4 days a week so have managed to fit in scans around days off.


Cleo - Welcome to the board.  I was first put under Dr Marfleet and she was really lovely but unfortunately i have found that all treatment under the NHS has all been a bit hit and miss especially with the IUI,  they dont even scan you there we did about 3 cycles there and they just guessed when was the best time which was hopeless really,  luckily i only had to wait a month and i was refered for IVF at Isis which was brilliant and you will really notice the difference.  Isis have been brilliant and found out all the things wrong with me unfortunately i was undr Dr Lower who has left now and he was brilliant and i must say i will really miss him.

Tidds - I luv your scan picture honey!  It gives me hope and would love you to be there at the meet.

Liz - What was Saw 3 like,  I saw the 1st one and that was good.  I havent been to the pictures for a while.

Sam/Cath - Hi 

Bye for now got to dash
Lisax


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi All, sorry not been around this week, thanks to Cath i went and bought Michael Dooleys book Fit for Fertility and cant put it down! Its so informative and encouraging as well, i know DH and i know why we are having trouble ttc but this has really bucked me up! 

Welcome Cleo + Ricka, sorry i not been around to support much but am here now  

As for meeting, sounds a great idea, am only an hour from Braintree so thats fine with me, i only work mondays and wednesdays so any other day is fine with me as long as i have a little notice please.

My AF is taking along time to arrive this month, im on D34, getting stressed cos i know its coming but still cant stop that little glimmer of hope inside me!

Sherrie, would love to see you and your bump, really hun, mean it  

Well gotta do housey stuff so must dash, take care all
Emma xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Lisa:

"Saw 3" was good with a good twist again but recconmend you see the second 1 first as there is a link with them.

love Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Off to a relative's firework display this evening so just a quickie,

Emma - I too was actually a patient of Mr Lower who has now sadly left the ISIS (and we still don't know why do we girls) - it was Mr Lower who actually brought me to the ISIS, previously I was a patient of his at his Harley Street office.  This is why I am kind of a hanger on to this thread.  The ISIS still has two of my precious embies but as we've decided not to have any more fresh cycles and the ISIS don't really recommend a FET if you have only got two frosties - well I don't know if we will ever get to use them.

Liz - What was SAW3 like, I haven't seen any of them but I was amazed to see on the news that people had been stretchered away by ambulance after seeing the film at the cinema - and at my local cinema!!!

Lisa - Glad this cycle looks like going smoothly.  Out of interest, what was your follie size?  Glad they are paying you lots of attention.  Good luck.

Re the meet up.  Much as I would love to meet up with you ladies, I do think that the best thing is that you initially arrange it without me.  I know this is very feeble but I have no head for directions and just hate driving by myself when I don't know where I am going.  Braintree is obviously an ideal place for a meet but I know that when the day comes I will be dreading it because I will be nervous about driving (and yes I am embarrased to admit it but I've always been the same).  So I think the best thing to do is for you to all arrange it to your convenience as obviously you are all much closer linked and then if I can find someway to get there I will.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - If you know how to get to Stansted I can come and get you from there (it's only another 15 mins down the road from freeport for me so I'd happily do it if it meant you could come). 

Rivka - you should have told dh you were from the thread as he would have at least given a discount, and more likely a free bag. Thanks for the compliments. I love getting feedback as it makes the long hours worthwhile. Hope you enjoy the champagne ones for your anniversary.

I had a hysteroscopy at Colchester General and think I only had to wait a month or so for the test. It was under local and was fine, though the doc was South African with a thick accent so I had trouble working out what he was saying. One of the nurses had put a pic of George Clooney on the ceiling so that distracted me a fair amount  

Cleo - I had the same as the others under Dr Marfleet. She's very good and reassuring but they don't have the resources to do things properly. I didn't realise how hit and miss IUI was until I read up on the ISIS website what they do there. 

Angel - glad you're finding the Dooley book useful. I read it in a few days shortly after my last bfn and it has really helped me to focus on things outside the monthly cycle and the horrible drudge that ttc becomes. 

Lisa - glad things are going well.    Would you recommend a monitored cycle? We asked about it at our follow up but it kind of got lost in a debate about IUI. As the NHS system is such pot luck I've been wondering about getting a proper work up before we consider things again. 

Liz - hope you had a nice walk with the dog. I made it out with Honey for a walk when we got back from Jimmys and although it's a bit nippy it was so lovely out there I managed to forget my tired legs for a while. 

At the rate we're going we're not going to get time for another cycle till after Easter. There's going to be a lull in early January but then it's Valentines, followed far too closely by Mothers Day, and then only a small gap to recover before Easter. We found out on Tuesday that there's a similar company to us in Chelmsford who are using "aggressive" tactics to target our customers, starting with buying website names like ours so that people looking for us will be diverted to them (thankfully the ethics dept of the site name people alerted us so we've been able to stop them but it's underhand and annoying). They're extortionately expensive so I'm hoping won't be a big threat, and other things are coming together so if all goes well the business can pay for our next cycle.

Choccy/Tricksy/Tidds - hello, hope you're ok. Apologies if I forgot anyone. I have a hot bath with my name on so I'll sign off now. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello ladies

I just came back from volunteering in the park (I go once a month), had a very nice time. Enjoyed talking to people and just being in that nice location; lots of visitors were with kids, and most of the time I managed not to be envious but have fun with the kids (no, not all the time, I did get envious, but on the whole I enjoyed them around, and while thinking please please let it be us one day). 
It was quite nippy outside so was lovely to have a hot shower before writing to you. Now I'm waiting for the fireworks, we can see the display from our bedroom.

Thanks everyone for telling me about hysteroscopy. I think I was quite shocked yesterday that I need to do this thing, because it was unexpected and I haven't heard of it nefore, so slept really badly last night. But coming home and reading your comments made me less stressed about it, thanks! And yes I'm glad they're going to check things out and hope it's help with the fet.

Cathie - looking forward to trying your choccies (will be good and keep them for Monday  ). I'm glad the business is picking up, you both deserve it with all your hard work. Sorry you have to deal with agressive competitors, but you're making a name for yourselves and we'll all buy your choccies  

Sam - enjoy the firework! hope you can make it to the meeting. 
I'm going to have the hysteroscopy under local. Sorry don't know what an HSG is  . But I had a biospy in London when they were investigating my m/cs, it was uncomfortable but same thing, I went on the train home by myself and then just had a lie down in the afternoon and next day was fine. 

Lisa - hope the cycle is going well, lots of  , glad they're monitoring you closely.

Angel, Sherrie, Liz, Cleo, Tiksy - hello  !

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all. thanks for all of your replies, it has reminded me that i am not alone! I had a really good weekend, all the family over for fireworks and food. i have 2 nephews who are gorgeous and great fun! I love children at this time of year!!

I know I'm only new but would love to meet up with you all!! I'm glad there are success stories on here too!!! It gives me lots of hope.

Sam - I'm really not sure about what PCOS i have, i think they said that i have a couple of cysts. It didn't show up on blood test, only when i had follicle scans. the only side effects i have are irregular periods.

Liz - thanks for the advice regarding egg sharing, had heard it cut the cost but didn't realise by how much. it could be an option. Did you do that ISIS? 

Hello to everyone else, it's going to take me a while to get to know you all!

Cleo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just as i thought AF started today, feel so stupid thinking it could be any different. DH out with his children so cant even tell him, got mixed feelings and feel like downing a bottle of wine  

Just had to share it with someone!!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Emma - I know that exact feeling of getting your hopes up some cycles only for disappointment and feeling so stupid that you ever thought it could be possible.  I think we've all been there, I'm sorry.

Re the meet up.  Shall we just arrange a date and take it from there.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sunday seems to be the best day of the week in terms of most being free. The only Sunday lunchtimes I have free are next Sunday (12th) or 10th December. We have events on pretty much every other weekend, and my only other free Sunday was 19th but Ipswich are playing Norwich and dh has got me a ticket. 

Angel -    Sorry you got af.  Go have that . Don't feel stupid. It's innevitable that we hope that this time af won't rear her ugly head and the dissappointment when she arrives is indescribable. I hope dh comes home soon so you can talk it through with him and he can comfort you. 

Cleo - glad you've had a good weekend. 

Hello to everyone else. I'm at work and actually have stuff to do (it's taken me an hour of adding a line here and there to get this finished) so will sign off again now.

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

sorry to hear that Emma, i know exactly how you feel. I do the same every month, get my hopes up and then beat myself up about the fact that i'm not pregnant.  I'd have the bottle of wine and a good !

Another one of my friends has just been round to tell me she's pregnant. Feeling really low. that's 2 this week! They're really good friends of mine, each time we've all ended up in tears. I know its horrible for them having to tell me, they feel awful, then i feel worse because its the happiest day of their life and they feel bad about being pregnant. They are really good friends of mine so it makes it easier that we can all be honest, i don't feel like i have to hide my feelings from them and they feel just as bad as i do. I just don't know how they do it, she fell prgenant on her first month, i've had 38months of nothing! Sorry to rant but it's been the week from hell, i hope no one else comes knocking on my door!

Hope you've all had a good weekend
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Cleo - Your friends at least sound very understanding and thoughtful towards you which is great.  I know that doesn't make hearing others good news any easier but I have found that as my period of infertility has gone on and on (4+ years now) people seem to have forgotten all about it.  I know that to a huge extent I put on a stiff upper lip and pretend all is fine but I do get upset by the fact that no-one seems to understand what I am going through.  So when you say your friends were dreading telling you I do think well what great friends you have.  The majority of my friends (and family) were like that in the beginning but nowadays that just seem to have forgotten.

I'm OK for whatever date.

Bad day today.  No heating or hot water so just had to wash my hair in freezing cold water and try to have a wash.  Off to see the recording of Loose Women so no choice.  Just waiting for dh to call someone out about it but he still hasn't done so - probably because he is at work with heat and hot water!

Sam
Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

PS  Got my adoption information meeting tomorrow night.  You've been to one of these haven't you Lisa?

Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello ladies

Angel - sorry you had  ! I know exactly how you feel. I often have her visits after I test, which makes me feel a complete fool ...

Sam - good luck with your adoption meeting tomorrow! And hope the men come to fix your boiler soon, must be really annoying for you. Can't you call them sooner than your hubby? Maybe a distressed woman's voice would do it for them and they'll come quickly?

Cleo - it is really difficult, I know. I agree with Sam that you're friends are understanding and it's nice, but of course you feel your own disappointment with their good news. It's always such mixed feelings. One of my best friend is 36 weeks pregnant. Spoke to her yesterday, and I am really happy for her and all that, but it's hard. Also I wasn't happy when she says she'd read about those people who tried for 10 years and couldn't imagine how anybody can do this (it's soon 9 years for us!), she's about my age and have been trying just for a year. I's not fair. I mean I'm really happy she'll be mum, but I want it, too! Sorry about the rant ...

Cathie - Both Sundays 12/11 and 10/12 are ok with me.

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Well I'm getting lots of stretching pains at the moment as things grow, it does make me worry a bit as I'm paranoid about prem labour and the cervix opening to early. I'm afraid thats to much reading from me scaring myself. Trying not to annoy the midwife and waiting till scan on the 30th Nov. I think i feel some movement now but no big kicks yet, and i listen to the heart beat every evening before bed which is nice. Had a lovely walk with dh and my mum and the dog really cleared the cobb webs.
With the meet up i cant do next week as working but can do the 10th Dec.

Sam:

Good luck with the adoption meeting hope they are really encouraging and you meet lots of nice people. The Saw films are very gory you see everything from a foot being cut off to being burned alive. I Don't know why the third one has had all this hype as I thought the second one was worst. The films are good and have very good twists if you like thous type of films. I recconmend all of them.

Angel:

So sorry your AF came, i so know that feeling and I always found that dh was not as affected as me on a normal cycle and didn't understand why i got upset.

Cleo:

Yes we did eggshare at Isis for us it went very smoothly you have to see a councilor at the clinic and have a few more blood tests but a part from that it was the same as a normal cycle. We were meant to pay £850 for the Issi part but they never billed us for that!!! Sorry your having a tough time with pregnant friends, but I'm glad you don't have to hide your feelings from them.

Cathie:

At least with having a break from any treatment your body and mind will of had a chance to recover and you can feel you are totally focused on it when you get to do another cycle.

Rivka:

I so know what you mean with friends when my sister inlaw had her first child I didn't go to the hospital as it was to hard and when i saw a pic of dh with the babe i cried and cried course he looked so natural and it should of be us. But as you no you pick your self up and put that mask back on and smile sweetly.

Lisa , Sherrie, choccy, tricksy hope you all had a nice weekend.

take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

All ok this end,  injections not hurting at the moment but hate the cyclogest!!!
Looking forward to having scan tomorrow to see update.

Re : Meeting - I can't do next Sunday or the 9th but am free the 19th Nov or can do 16th or 17th December?

Liz - Roll on the 30th for your scan then you can put your mind at rest,  that must be lovely listenng to heartbeat before bed.  I will try and rent Saw 2 then once i get round to joining a dvd rental place.


Sam - Sorry about the heating and hotwater hope you get it sorted soon,  its S*ds law isnt it, it always goes wrong when its cold!!!!  Yes i went to a LA adoption evening they give you lots on info there.

Cleo - Sorry your having such a hard time with all your friends giving you there news,  I agree with Sam my friends/family have all forgotton about it now (its been 6 years) as i dont talk about it much anymore and when i do i put on a brave face cos they dont understand, the only thing isas they are all a bit older than me now they have their familys and i'm still left with none so all the years i keep adding names to Xmas cards and birthday cards its really sad so know exactly how you feel.  Sending you a big hug  


Angel - Sorry Af reared her ugly head!  It doesnt get any easier does it,  The amount of times i have done a pg test then 1 hour late she has appeared its not fair!!!  

Cath - I would deffo recommend a monitored just so they can check that everything is happening at the right time naturally (without drugs) as all my other treatments have been when taking drugs so its good to get an idea naturally,  also last time i did an IUI then when i spoke to the nurse about it and said that i had heard that you had as much chance of getting pg with IUI as naturally she agreed so we deciced to go with the monitored and save a bit of money.    So it might be an idea for you next to have a go and save yourself a bit of cash and you can learn a bit more about what your bodies doing too.

Rivka/Tidds - Hi 

Sorry if i've forgotton anyone - Been a long day at work and need some food now

Tatar for now
Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

i feel so up and down at the moment! Had quite a good day. I'm a teacher and its funny really but the kids really cheer me up. They are so sweet. 

Thanks Rivka, Sam, Lisa and Liz for all the kind words and support.  I know i'm very lucky my friends are very sweet to me and i can be very honest with them. 

Sam - sorry to hear about the cold water, i've had to do that numerous times as when we moved house all our water and heating was through oil and we kept forgetting to order it and ran out!   Not very pleasant on a cold winter morning when you have to get to work! hope loose women was fun, anyone good on there? Good luck with the adoption meeting.


Hello to everyone else. Anybody else getting hacked off with the adverts for chrsitmas?  It's only November!! God, do i sound old??

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ladies....................................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73294.0


----------

